#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-14
<ratman> nas
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> capusoto es un genio 
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzQtAQw7XJg
<ratman> te reis y hay parte que decis pues es verdad
<luciano_> que fin de semana tranqui a nivel de IRC eh
<EduardoR> si?
<Eventurismo-8> Buenas Noches!!!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-15
<iznogud> buenas noches gente
<EduardoR> hola! alguien leyendo?
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> difícil de arrancar, no?
<iznogud> hay que hacer un fueguito en los calentadores
<iznogud> che gente con respecto a los carteles que quedaron aqui
<iznogud> yo tengo que ir mañana pa la capi 
 * virusuy escucha Trotsky Vengaran
<iznogud> y seria bueno que ustedes lo tuvieran ya 
<PabloRubianes> al final hay algo el 3 de diciembre?
<iznogud> que con seguridad el proximo evento sea ahi
<Eventurismo-8> Buenas Noches a todos!!!
<iznogud> el iercolesen la mañana se lo puedo arrimar a alguno
<iznogud> miercoles en ...
<EduardoR> perdón, volví, fui a encender el calentador...
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> hoy con magu42 fuimos a los del Día del Futuro
<PabloRubianes> yo toy laburando de ma;ana
<EduardoR> sobre Datos Abiertos
<EduardoR> muy bueno, y habría que escribir algo en nuestro "blog"
<iznogud> metale tonces valorrr
<EduardoR> el 3-4 diciembre se hace evento internacional de codificación
<EduardoR> http://www.mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=diadelfuturo
<EduardoR> eso fue hoy 
<EduardoR> esto es lo del 3 y4/12 http://desarrollandoamerica.org/
<EduardoR> tiré propuesta de hacerlo en el mismo lugar, tipo evento múltiple
<EduardoR> pero me parece que no camina
<iznogud> poca rueda?
<EduardoR> que opinan?
<EduardoR> mi intención era hacer installfest
<EduardoR> en lugar con Internet
<EduardoR> allí está muy bueno
<PabloRubianes> los intallfest son un lio
<PabloRubianes> pero bue...
<iznogud> aparte de eso los cds pasaron el bloqueo ya?
<EduardoR> las instalaciones son inherentes al software libre
<EduardoR> sería una farsa ocultar que es un lío
<iznogud> si pero debe ser bien claro que maquinas y en que condiciones no?
<iznogud> desde que caracteristicas para adelante
<iznogud> y sin compromiso
<EduardoR> nadie viene a pagar por nada, esto está claro desde el vamos
<iznogud> debe de hacer respaldo antes
<iznogud> y donde sería
<iznogud> ??
<PabloRubianes> pablo sabe lo de los cds
<PabloRubianes> y hay que re aclarar que como lo de la ultima vez en montevideo no corre
<PabloRubianes> si no respaldaron no se hace
<EduardoR> si, pero primero hay que confirmar el lugar
<EduardoR> http://cuboxsa.com es en br España y Libertad
<EduardoR> pero si realmente quieren hacer evento doble
<EduardoR> y si nosotros queremos hacer evento doble :)
<EduardoR> y aclaro que si hacemos installfest, no se dan charlas
<EduardoR> no es un lanzamiento
<EduardoR> es para ahcer instalaciones asistidas
<iznogud> una sobre que es sitemas libres
<iznogud> y la filosofía gnu linux?
<PabloRubianes> un evento doble como? 
<PabloRubianes> perdona pero no entendi
<PabloRubianes> ni estaba creo
<EduardoR> mi idea es hacer un installfest, si empezamos con PowerPoints , no es installfest
<EduardoR> fue una idea loca de preguntale a los organizadores del evento ese, si les parecía hacer un evento doble de installfest y ellos de codificación
<EduardoR> estamos en la misma línea
<EduardoR> son proyectos de SL
<EduardoR> promovidos para mostrar las ventajas de usar Datos Abiertos
<EduardoR> es un lugar para 50 personas y me parece increible que consigan a 50 desarrolladores de SL 
<EduardoR> tienen buena Internet, un lugar cool, aprovechamos concurrencia cruzada
<EduardoR> es como FLISOL, no solo estamos nosotros y todos se benefician
<EduardoR> la alternativa es CDI o extensión de nuevo
<EduardoR> con los problemas ya conocidos
<PabloRubianes> vos pensas que un evento doble nos sirve?
<PabloRubianes> si te parece, le damos
<PabloRubianes> si un lugar con buena internet mejor
<Eventurismo-8> Perdon,  pero estoy leyendo lo que estan hablando y veo que son dos eventos en uno y para lo cual por la experiencia que yo tengo como son temas distintos se podria hacer a dos salas paralelas solo es una opinion por experiencia que tengo en eventos... el tema es ver que cantidad de gente asistira... perdon es solo una sugerencia ya que algo conozco de eventos...
<PabloRubianes> seria en coworking MVD?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> ahora parece que se llama Cubox
<EduardoR> si, creo que es dividible
<PabloRubianes> se quedo con todo cubox?
<PabloRubianes> mira
<EduardoR> no tengo idea
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<EduardoR> hola onix
<EduardoR> http://anarchogeek.com/2011/09/20/cubox-the-video/
<onix> hola eduardo...
<EduardoR> la cosa es que su evento es parte de un evento internacional y tambien tienen que consultar si "pueden"
<EduardoR> otra cosa sería el MNAV, ese dia no hay actividades programadas
<EduardoR> Que tal el museo, pero eefuera en el jardín?
<EduardoR> no precisamente en el jardín, sino afuera bajo techo, donde estacionan las motos
<PabloRubianes> y ahi que hariamos?
<EduardoR> allí ponemos una mesa , enchufes, etc
<PabloRubianes> en la calle?
<EduardoR> solo instalaciones
<EduardoR> viste donde esta la puerta
<EduardoR> del edificio, a la derecha hay un espacio para poner una mesa grande
<EduardoR> está bajo techo, pero es técnicamente afuera
<EduardoR> quiero decir , no es necesario entrar, que te pidan dejar los bolsos, y mochilas
<EduardoR> se puede tomar mate!
<EduardoR> el museo está abierto desde las 14
<Eventurismo-8>  lo que puede ser bueno decir a los organizadores del internacional para que acepten es que en si van a obtener mas asistencia al tener mas temario asistiria mas gente.... 
<EduardoR> el evento doble tiene ese pro y esa contra
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<EduardoR> hola
<danielmato> Disculpen la hora
<PabloRubianes> bo danielmato ya tengo el braso contracturado
<EduardoR> danielmato que sea la última vez
 * danielmato va levantando la mano para cuando le toque
<danielmato> ja ja PabloRubianes, me olvide de decirte que pinta contractura...
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, el tiros de 3 de basketball me mato
<iznogud> en este chat hablamos todos a la vez
<danielmato> te des-tru-ye
<iznogud> y eso esta buenisimo
<iznogud> hasta que decidamos que no
<iznogud> je
<danielmato> iznogud, como estas? , EduardoR todo bien?
<iznogud> daniel tudo bom?
<EduardoR> todo bien, hasta teniamos un tema...
<danielmato> tudo legal
<iznogud> esta bueno tu post en el blog 
<iznogud> le puede servir a mucha gente 
<danielmato> vengo de buscar a mi señora esposa de un curso en la facultad...
<iznogud> que quiere porbar algo mas
<danielmato> te gusto iznogud ?
<PabloRubianes> ATENCION!!!
<iznogud> si
<PabloRubianes> ATENCION!!!
<danielmato> yo me cansé de instalar lamp y hacer bolsa la compu
<iznogud> como dicen +2
<PabloRubianes> La reunion del jueves se pasa para el viernes
 * danielmato esta atento
<EduardoR> voy a mirar mi agenda
<iznogud> yo atento
<PabloRubianes> arreglamos hoy con unimix el cambio de hora
<EduardoR> ok, perfecto
<danielmato> hora?
<PabloRubianes> la misma
<PabloRubianes> creo
<iznogud> viste que me comporte como un gentleman eh? no abri la boca
<EduardoR> 23hs?
<danielmato> Como está la agenda hoy?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> esta mal EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, me dijo que a el le parecia que les vinia mejor que juevez
<PabloRubianes> jueves
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, a vos te parece mal
<EduardoR> a mi agenda le parece perfecto
<EduardoR> estamos evaluando lugar para lo del evento del 3 de diciembre
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
<EduardoR> poniendo al día a danielmato
<Naudy> saludos
<EduardoR> hola Naudy
 * danielmato se está poniendo al día
<EduardoR> tenemos un evento en cubox/coworking , br España y Libertad
<Naudy> hi EduardoR 
<EduardoR> de codificacion de datos abiertos y mi propuesta era aprovechar de hacer evento doble de installfest 
<danielmato> hola Naudy 
<EduardoR> podemos instalas Lamps
<danielmato> Deje un pequeño tuto para instalar Xampp...
<Naudy> hola danielmato 
<EduardoR> si, ya vi que "poner orden en el blog" solo sirvió para que respondan mi post preguntando cualquier OTRA cosa
<danielmato> Suele ocurrir
<iznogud> es la costumbre de contestar una pregunta con otra distinta
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> somos latinos, el orden no es lo nuestro
<EduardoR> jijiji
<danielmato> Hablando de orden...
<iznogud> opa se viene¡¡¡¡¡
<EduardoR> LAMP sin usar repositorios??
<iznogud> firmessssss¡¡¡¡¡¡
<danielmato> tampoco es pa tanto
<EduardoR> largue 
<EduardoR> diga 
<danielmato> El viernes algunos tuvieron adelanto
<EduardoR> (nunca terminamos un tema)
<danielmato> EduardoR, es cierto, terminemos con lo del 3 de diciembre
<EduardoR> que opinas de un evento doble?
<PabloRubianes> una cosa todo bien pero....
<PabloRubianes> si es evento doble o simple la intalacion es la misma
<danielmato> yo me anoto para instalar
<PabloRubianes> nada de cosas raras
<PabloRubianes> como viene de fabrica y listo
<PabloRubianes> si quieren lamp que se lo instalen son 4 lineas
<unimix> que version de Ubuntu ?
<EduardoR> y si quieren lamp está danielmato
<PabloRubianes> y te queda todo andando
<danielmato> ubuntu 32 y 64 bits, y como viene de fábrica, más drivers de video si son necesarios y wifi, nada más.
<danielmato> si quieren lampp les paso el tutorial
<iznogud> eso pero reitero acalarar condiciones pre instalacion
<EduardoR> la version que quieran
<EduardoR> hoy en día no arriesgo a recomendar ninguna :(
<danielmato> mint tambien?
<iznogud> me parece que la 10.10 es la mas estable (o me q
<EduardoR> Mint 12 RC 
<EduardoR> tengo todas
<iznogud> o me eaquicoco)?
<iznogud> equivoco?
<danielmato> tengo un hdd externo multi loco, multi system
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<unimix> ojo con Mint 12 que tiene un bug en apt-add-repository
<PabloRubianes> y algunas configuraciones menores
<PabloRubianes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<iznogud> no  creo que debamos hacer muchas versiones
<PabloRubianes> si no me falla la memoria
<danielmato> no PabloRubianes, después tocas algo del php o del mysql desde la direccion errada y el sistema detona...
<iznogud> quien quiera experimentar que lo haga en casa y no a costa nuestra
<iznogud> si quiere aprender 
<iznogud> bien 
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, hace pila que lo instalo asi, anda barbaro
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, y todo anda
<danielmato> hasta que yo meto mano...
<PabloRubianes> lo unico es cambiar el default de apache por otra carpera
<PabloRubianes> pero nada mas
<EduardoR> yo rompí el mysql y nunca mas
<danielmato> me funco mucho tiempo, pero quise meter un moodle y detone el mysql, y atras de el me lleve mono, banshee y el escritorio entero...
<iznogud> ahora una cosa puedo?
<danielmato> mirate esto PabloRubianes - http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3276
<PabloRubianes> y otra cosa importante... Myphpadmin o como se llame es una porqueria
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes se nota que no hace mas de un sitio a la vez...
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como?
<danielmato> tengo andando moodle, joomla y alguna cosa más todo en localhost y lo levanto cuando quiero...
<iznogud> quien viene a que le instalemos el sistema operativo es alguien que esta a un nivel básico por lo consiguiente debemos instalar algo normal y con las aplicaciones estandar
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo como 6 hosts, los bajo y subo cuando quiero uno u otro
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, lo que dice iznogud es verdad
<PabloRubianes> quien de un evento de datos libres va a querer que le instalen en sistema
<PabloRubianes> un installfest es para otro publico
<iznogud> eso
<EduardoR> si, pasar de una instalacion "localhost" a varios dominios es una cosa, pero a veces algunos sistemas detonan
<iznogud> se le incluye una clausula "suerte empila"
<PabloRubianes> para mi un installfest en ese evento no es necesario
<EduardoR>  son publicos distintos pero no tanto
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero se instalan las cosas ellos
<danielmato> +1 para la clausula suerte empila
<iznogud> pablo +3
<EduardoR> pero tampoco abundan los lugares con buena internet
<danielmato> que pasa si enseñamos a instalar?
<EduardoR> +1 suertempila
<iznogud> reclamos a antel en la otra ventanilla
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero solamente porque tengan internet no vamos a hacer un installfest
<iznogud> se puede hacer un instructivo impreos como instalar limpio con y sin win
<EduardoR> hay una cosa que no hacemos demasiado bien los nerds, y es "networking" (del otro)
<EduardoR> no en de los cables
<EduardoR> es un evento de sL
<EduardoR> de programadores de Ruby
<EduardoR> no importa si quieren instalar Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> barbaro... pero por hacer networking vamos al evento
<EduardoR> lo importante es abrir relaciones en la comunidad de SL
<PabloRubianes> pero es medio desperdicio hacer el intallfest ahi
<EduardoR> tambien podemos proponer un proyecto 
<PabloRubianes> porque la gente que quiera que le instalemos la maquina no va a entender un pomo y los que entienden no van a instalar nada
<PabloRubianes> no va a haber interaxion
<PabloRubianes> creo yo....
<EduardoR> eso fue justo el evento de HOY
<EduardoR> el concurso de programacion es tambien  para diseñadores y gente con ideas
<EduardoR> la cosa es usar los datos abiertos
<EduardoR> de seguro que a los que vengan a instalar les va a gustar el tema, aunque sea estar allí
<iznogud> gente me tengo que ir despues me cuentan los detalles 
<iznogud> bay
<EduardoR> bytes!
<iznogud> hasta mañana y despues nos hablamos edurdo
<danielmato> saludos iznogud 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que es datos abiertos?
<iznogud> te llamo chau
<EduardoR> bien, es / son....
<EduardoR> el SL de los datos
<EduardoR> son datos liberados por la IMM y otras organizaciones que están en crudo
<EduardoR> como CSV, 
<PabloRubianes> datos de que?
<EduardoR> sin formato de visualizacion
<EduardoR> geográficos es lo que abunda
<EduardoR> tambien de temas economicos
 * PabloRubianes piensa que hay gente al pedo
<EduardoR> datos.montevideo.gub.uy
<EduardoR> creo que no tenes la mas minima idea
<EduardoR> es una movida grossa
<PabloRubianes> pero es un desperdicio de programadores
<EduardoR> no es lo unico
<PabloRubianes> la mitad de los proyectos FLOSS necesitarian mas programares porque no andan bien 
<PabloRubianes> y se ponen a jutar gente para datos geograficos
<PabloRubianes> ????
<EduardoR> tambien datos.gub.uy
<EduardoR> ese es otro tema, jajjaja
<EduardoR> yo opino casi lo mismo, pero es tan absurdo como la wikipedia, pero hay millones colgados en eso
<EduardoR> ellos tambien piensan que Ubuntu es Debian con un cambio de Apariencia bajada de Gnome-look
<PabloRubianes> pero no es lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> la wikipedia esta bien
<PabloRubianes> aparte no es un desperdicio de recursos
<EduardoR> es parte del mismo proyecto, CC, Wikipedia, OpenData
<danielmato> EduardoR, cual es la utilidad de todo este masacote de datos? no digo que no sea útil, sino que no entiendo...
<EduardoR> es tambien una licencia
<PabloRubianes> ellos si piensan eso de ubuntu que vengan y ayuden a mejorarlo sino que se callen
<PabloRubianes> ya me esta paspando la gente que se queja por quejarse
<EduardoR> ves? e slo mismo
<EduardoR> el otro hace cosas al pedo.
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, estoy con vos
<EduardoR> mucha gente usa openstreetmap, no solo googlemaps
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> pero entonces no es un masacote de datos como dijiste
<PabloRubianes> es un mapa comunitario
<EduardoR> danielmato, una de las principales funciones de los datos abiertos es el control por parte de las agencias de noticias de los datos del estado
<PabloRubianes> o algo que se le suma gente a colaborar
<EduardoR> son quien mas las usan
<PabloRubianes> un masacote de datos sin formato no sirve mas que para ocupar un disco duro
<EduardoR> los periodistas pueden evaluar directamente  sin pedir 
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> si crees eso deberias haber venido y te enterabas de las diferencias
<danielmato> no soy giordano, pero tampoco me peguen...
<EduardoR> el google maps solo sirve para aplicaciones que pagaron a Google
<EduardoR> pero si querés usarlo en un taxi, tenés que pagar
<danielmato> insisto no dije que no sirviera sino que "yo no sabía su utilidad"
<danielmato> ahora voy viendo, y me gusta lo que veo
<EduardoR> los datos de la intendencia alimentaron openstreet maps y googlemaps y no tienen que pagar
<EduardoR> una aplicacion comercial es posible solo con datos abiertos
<danielmato> traducción: si se para que sirve entonces puedo dar una mano
<EduardoR> googlemaps no te deja hacerlo sin pagar
<danielmato> como se colabora?
<EduardoR> http://datos.gub.uy/
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> allí estan los fuentes de todo lo que esta moviendo el Estado
<EduardoR> y comentaban que en el resto de latinoamerica solo hay ongs pidiendo que se liberen los datos
<EduardoR> aqui los datos estan liberados y no hay ONG pidiendolas :)
<EduardoR> ni usandolas
<EduardoR> por eso la movida de hacer soft libre de datos abiertos
<EduardoR> entre eso los datos de los omnibus
 * danielmato esta leyendo en el sitio gubernamental de datos
<EduardoR> los horarios que pasan, por donde
<EduardoR> y los métodos para hacer feedback 
<EduardoR> "quejarse" de las cosas mal de la forma organizada para que le llegue a quien efectivamente le importa
<EduardoR> y las puede resolver. 
<danielmato> completamente de acuerdo
<EduardoR> es todo un ecosistema que parece mentira
<EduardoR> al principio falla, hasta que la gente lo usa y se requiere arreglar lo que está mal porque es "evidente"
<EduardoR> y habiendo datos e puede hacer mas evidente
<EduardoR> ok, es movida de ellos, pero no estamos solos y la cooperacion entre movimientos de igual ideología no viene mal
<EduardoR> nosotros promovemos su evento y vicerveza
<danielmato> completamente de acuerdo
<EduardoR> quizás están pensando lo mismo ahra y dirán que les vamos a joder y nos rechazan, jajaja
<danielmato> me gusto lo de vi cerveza...
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> mas alla de esto... yo sigo pensando que no es el mejor evento para un installfest
<PabloRubianes> mejor el museo
<EduardoR> si hacemos en otro lado, dividimos, si lo hacemos en el mismo lugar unimos
<PabloRubianes> pero es publico diferente
<PabloRubianes> no dividimos nada
<EduardoR> el museo está muy cerca
<danielmato> que tal si les preguntamos a los que organizan el evento de datos
<danielmato> ???
<EduardoR> eso hice hoy
<danielmato> y dijeron?
<EduardoR> hable con Bernabé
<EduardoR> que lo iban a aaveriguar
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> no hay nada seguro
<EduardoR> el plan B es el museo 
<danielmato> que pasa si hacemos un evento el 10?
<EduardoR> y hacer algo afuera , no está mal
<EduardoR> esa es otra buena idea
<danielmato> el 3 vamos, charloteamos con la gente y los invitamos a que el 10 vengan a nuestro evento
<EduardoR> y casi mi cumple :P
<danielmato> opa
<danielmato> va a haber "festeyamento"
<EduardoR> son 30 horas, y nosotros unas pocas
<EduardoR> lo del 10 tampoco lo descartaría
<EduardoR> la cosa que al principio de mes la gente tiene $$ para comprar camisetaS
<EduardoR> cami$eta$
 * danielmato opina que si estan de acuerdo los del evento que hagamos algo juntos, lo hacemos, sino vamos a invitar gente para el 10
<EduardoR> de hecho estuve tirando una idea de proyecto y me gustaria participar del concurso
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, me parece mejor la del 10 e ir el 3
<EduardoR> hay como U$S 2000
<EduardoR> de premio
<danielmato> a mi tambien
<danielmato> concurso de?
<EduardoR> http://desarrollandoamerica.org/
 * danielmato va a ver de que se trata
<EduardoR> http://www.opendataday.org/
<EduardoR> http://www.opendataday.org/index-es.html
<danielmato> pregunta, el evento de este fin de semana? se sabe algo?
<EduardoR> cual?
<EduardoR> mi agenda no da pa mas...
<danielmato> y esto para que es? http://desarrollandoamerica.org/
<danielmato> lo de la pizza este sábado EduardoR 
<PabloRubianes> no dijimos nada
<danielmato> oooops
<EduardoR> este sábado?
<danielmato> yo porque me acuerdo de maldonado que se habia comentado
<danielmato> pero capaz que le erré al díaç
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, si no dijimos nada todavia
<PabloRubianes> pero era este sabado
<danielmato> se hablo en maldonado
<PabloRubianes> si 
<PabloRubianes> danielmato tiene razon
<danielmato> y para la jodita tengo una memoria espectacular
<EduardoR> perfecto, donde?
<PabloRubianes> depende...
<PabloRubianes> cuantos somos?
<EduardoR> nada de jodita doble
<EduardoR> somos multitud
 * danielmato dice que va
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ?
<magu42> acá ando
<PabloRubianes> vas el sabado?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, ?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: a donde ?
<magu42> sabado 19 calculo que no
<PabloRubianes> reunion de pizza
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: puede seeeeer
<magu42> el viernes confirmo
<virusuy> depnede donde en realidad
<EduardoR> Triviox seguro se suma
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no sale del centro :)
<Triviox> buenas
<Triviox> EduardoR, magu42 .. =)
 * danielmato = gran agitador
<Triviox> a que me sumo? :S
<danielmato> hola Triviox 
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<EduardoR> pizza el sábado
<Triviox> danielmato, como va =)
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, en realidad no sabemos
<danielmato> acatoy
<Triviox> opa.. confirmado? donde?
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, reunion de pizza
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si confirman le damos de punta
<EduardoR> Pensaba: evento ubuntu installfest el 10-12-11
<EduardoR> además
<Triviox> dale, voy
<EduardoR> este sabado 19 ubntupizza
<danielmato> EduardoR, podemos terminar y afinar detalles en pizzeria
<EduardoR> ubuntupizza
<Triviox> pero despues confirmen lugar please..
<danielmato> pizzubuntu
<Triviox> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, seria en el il mondo de 8 de oct y propios
<Triviox> la mia con Gnome 2.32 por favor!!
<EduardoR> +1
<EduardoR> jajaja
<virusuy> ubuntizza
<Triviox> genial, me quda práctico el lugar PabloRubianes +
<danielmato> que antiguos... ahora se lleva unity
<EduardoR> ubuntuzza
<EduardoR> unitizza
<Triviox> ufff me cae pesado al higado unity =P
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, vos por donde andas?
<Triviox> Piedras blancas.. no es cerca pero tengo la opción de llegar en 1 solo bus.. dos lineas ademas..
<Triviox> me decían un Malvin y bueno.. ya lo pensaba dos veces jaja
<danielmato> entonces no problemo
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<danielmato> horario?
<Triviox> uds dirán..
<PabloRubianes> 22?
<PabloRubianes> 21?
<danielmato> 21 es buena hora
<EduardoR> no estara repleto?
<PabloRubianes> ni idea
<Triviox> mmmm no creo
<EduardoR> 21 entonces
<Triviox> +1 por las 2100..
<EduardoR> agendado
<PabloRubianes> igual por horario y eso el viernes a las 23 hay reunion de UbuCOn
<danielmato> agendado  too
<EduardoR> si fuera asi de facil lo de la installfest
<PabloRubianes> sino manden mail a pablorubianes@ubuntu.org.uy
<PabloRubianes> para confirmar
<EduardoR> Installfest: propongo tener todas las alternativas. enseñar a instalr es primordial
<Triviox> Che, EduardoR , vos pudiste modificar el tamaño de las particiones en las magallanes?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso lo hablamos el sabado
<EduardoR> y hacer backup, puedo hacer post en blog sobre el tema
<Triviox> yo puse a achicar la 1era partición desde gparted y se me quedo..no quiso :S..
<PabloRubianes> sino mejor... todos los que van mandenme un mail y hacemos una cadena de mails de la comida
<PabloRubianes> les parece?
<EduardoR> supongo que no hay problema
<danielmato> installfest, tiene que haber un lugar en donde se les enseñe a instalar, y dejar de darles pescado... (no se si se me entiende)
<EduardoR> mandamos a la lista
<EduardoR> total, il mondo aguanta
<EduardoR> danielmato +1
<Triviox> conociendolos.. hay wifi, no?
<danielmato> después igual como no les costo ni un clic, si no anda, no hay compromiso ninguno, llamo al pibe del ciber y que me instale el lado oscuro
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, en el mondo?
<PabloRubianes> no se
<EduardoR>  il mondo de 8 de oct y propios
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> a las 21
<danielmato> encontrarnos es fácil, la mesa en la que todos tienen remeras de ubuntu
<EduardoR> jaja
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, en el installfest te lo voy a cambiar
<PabloRubianes> no les intalamos nada
<PabloRubianes> que lo instalen ellos 
<PabloRubianes> y nosotros los miramos
<PabloRubianes> por si la pifian
<PabloRubianes> sino nadie aprende nada
<PabloRubianes> y es una ilusion
<danielmato> cañon paso a paso, instalación asistida, uno cada 2 o 3 máquinas...
<danielmato> uno de nosotros cada...
<EduardoR> se entiende
<EduardoR> pero dias antes posteamso unas guias en el BLog
<danielmato> a esta hora tengo mucho mucho mucho sueño, y escribo para el or..
<danielmato> un solo requisito fundamental y sine qua non
<EduardoR> y PabloRubianes termina el Como registrarse a Launchpad"
<danielmato> si queres que el windors sobreviva tenes que:
<danielmato> traer la compu defragmentada y todos tus datos salvados
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si, hoy termine lo otro que estaba haciendo
<PabloRubianes> asi que sigue eso
<EduardoR> o sea el sitio no lo tocaste?
<PabloRubianes> no
<EduardoR> vieron los menus cambiados?
<PabloRubianes> tengo cosas en mi localhost
<danielmato> el sitio es el reino de EduardoR 
<EduardoR> tampoco rompí tanto
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tocaste el drupal?
<danielmato> no por lo que rompiste, sino por lo que laburaste
<EduardoR> al final no toque mas nada
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si tocas el sitio principal comitia los cambios
<PabloRubianes> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, creo que drupal se salvo porque EduardoR no tiene clave de administrador...
<PabloRubianes> sino estamos al horno
<PabloRubianes> porque voy a pisar los que hicistes
<EduardoR> :) no tengo de ftp de drupal
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el admin del drupal es via web
<EduardoR> ese lo tengo
<PabloRubianes> hace el commit del menu y yo lo mergeo
<danielmato> oh oh !!
<EduardoR> pero hay cosas que pcapeluto tocaba directo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hacelo!
<PabloRubianes> hacelo
<PabloRubianes> hacelo!!
<EduardoR> lo que?
<danielmato> du it beibe
 * PabloRubianes sino te pisa todo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, lo que cambiaste en el menu
<EduardoR> intenté hacer halgo con el bazar ese
<PabloRubianes> brz commit (mensaje)
<EduardoR> pero ni idea de si bajó, subió, puleó, 
<PabloRubianes> no es tan complicado
<EduardoR> comitió
<PabloRubianes> usa bazaar explorer
<PabloRubianes> a ver....
<EduardoR> entre el ingles y el pseudo español no entiendo que hace
<PabloRubianes> no commiteaste nada
<EduardoR> le doy doble click a ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> me dice:  El árbol de trabajo está actualizado en la revisión 57.
<EduardoR> Jalo?
<EduardoR> que carajo es Jalo?
<PabloRubianes> no 
<PabloRubianes> commit
<PabloRubianes> pera que lo abeo
<EduardoR> joder tío, esto está de putamadre!
<PabloRubianes> abro
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> canal logueado y respetando eo CoC
<PabloRubianes> sino te kickeo
<EduardoR> como traduce commit?
<EduardoR> al espanglish este
<EduardoR> combinar?
<EduardoR> actualizar?
<PabloRubianes> pero si lo tenes 
<EduardoR> Acercar?
<PabloRubianes> sin cambios 
<PabloRubianes> no vas a poder commitear nada
<EduardoR> menos mal!
<EduardoR> yo creo que un dia cambiaron de carpeta algo y yo no
<EduardoR> eso del /dev
<PabloRubianes> tenes que usar el otro
<EduardoR> yo no tengo esa carpeta y me pide poner algo allí
<PabloRubianes> al dev no tenes permisos
<EduardoR> WTF!
<EduardoR> esto es menos intuitivo que unity
<PabloRubianes> no!! es mas claro que el agua
<EduardoR> y porque está allí? si no hay permisos?
<PabloRubianes> porque es un repo cerrado para mergear los cambios de versiones
<PabloRubianes> ahi estan todos los respaldos
<PabloRubianes> pero como todo el mundo toquetea el sitio y nadie hace commit es todo medio al pedo ejem!
<EduardoR> entiendo que es un problema
<EduardoR> por eso yo bajo, actualizo y subo
<EduardoR> todo una transaccion
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene que ser
<EduardoR> Run command: bzr update
<EduardoR> Tree is up to date at revision 57 of branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu-uy-website
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> update no
<PabloRubianes> push
<EduardoR> ahora copio los archivos de mi copia de trabajo a la carpeta esa, verdad?
<EduardoR> luego como lo subo?
<EduardoR> com se llama subir?
<EduardoR> El Bazaar explorer se puede quitarle la traduccion es espantoso de traducido
<PabloRubianes> vos no hiciste "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website"?
<EduardoR> uso el bazaar explorer
<EduardoR> ni puta idea
<PabloRubianes> vamos al pricipio
<PabloRubianes> tenes llaves ssh?
<EduardoR> ok
<PabloRubianes> y gpg?
<danielmato> curso bazaar ya y en frio 
<EduardoR> pongo voluntad, pero esto esta traducido mal
<PabloRubianes> te voy a ense;ar por comando
<EduardoR> hay 2 botones actualizar
<PabloRubianes> pone 
<EduardoR> cd a donde?
<PabloRubianes> bzr whoami
<PabloRubianes> en la consola
<PabloRubianes> que te sale con "bzr whoami"
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> Eduardo Ricobaldi <eduardor@ubuntu.org.uy>
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> ahora
<PabloRubianes> en la carpeta que este libre
<PabloRubianes> pone
<PabloRubianes> "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website"
<PabloRubianes> vacia la carpeta
<PabloRubianes> esto te va a crear un repo en tu maquina para trabajar en el
<EduardoR> a ver..
<EduardoR> bajando como pedo
<PabloRubianes> eso te va a bajar todo el repo de launchpad
<EduardoR> Branched 57 revision(s).
<PabloRubianes> listo
<EduardoR> ahora?
<PabloRubianes> ahora agarra los archivos con cambios de la otra carpeta donde tenes el sitio
<PabloRubianes> y ponelos en la nueva
<PabloRubianes> remplazando los nuevos asi te traes los cambios
<EduardoR> pero hay que tener ojo, hay una que tiene los datos
<danielmato> gente, estoy con muy poca bateria, llevo un par de dias casi sin dormir...
<EduardoR> esa no se toca copiar pierde los pedidos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, nos hablamso
<PabloRubianes> solo copia los .php
<PabloRubianes> que hayas cambiado
<EduardoR> el php tiene los datos, es así
<danielmato> salutes
<PabloRubianes> que datos?
<EduardoR> bye
<PabloRubianes> que datos?
<EduardoR> los pedidos están en solicitudes.php
<PabloRubianes> ese no lo commitees
<EduardoR> es un archivo php con comentarios 
<EduardoR> ni lo toco
<PabloRubianes> manda solo el menu para probar
<PabloRubianes> despues haces el resto
<EduardoR> ok, lo estoy mirando bien
<EduardoR> son 4 archivos y 3 imagenes
<EduardoR> el solicitudes.php no va
<EduardoR> ahora?
<PabloRubianes> brz commit -m "mensaje"
<PabloRubianes> mensaje cambialo por lo que vaya
<PabloRubianes> pone prueba eduardor
<EduardoR> ok, hay 56 pedidos y los respaldé
<EduardoR> bzr :)
<PabloRubianes> bzr push
<EduardoR> $ bzr commit -m "prueba"
<EduardoR> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/var/www/brz-ubuntu/".
<EduardoR> es la otra carpeta?
<EduardoR> /var/www/brz-ubuntu/ubuntu-uy-website
<PabloRubianes> es la carpeta nueva
<EduardoR> ok
<PabloRubianes> donde hiciste el bzr branch
<EduardoR> Committing to: /var/www/brz-ubuntu/ubuntu-uy-website/                                                                                                    
<EduardoR> modified index.php
<EduardoR> modified menu.php
<EduardoR> modified shipituy.php
<EduardoR> Committed revision 58.
<EduardoR> perfecto
<EduardoR> aunque no vio las imagenes nuevas
<EduardoR> tanto da. ya están en el servidor
<EduardoR> ahora: bzr push
<EduardoR> si?
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> bzr push
<EduardoR> bzr: ERROR: No push location known or specified.
<PabloRubianes> bzr push lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<PabloRubianes> a ver 
<EduardoR> y falto el 4 archivo nuevo
<EduardoR> bzr push lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> Pushed up to revision 58.                               
<EduardoR> pero falto el shipitadmin
<EduardoR> como sumo un archivo?
<PabloRubianes> lo mismo otra vez
<PabloRubianes> ahh los archivos nuevos tenes que 
<EduardoR> pero uno nuevo
<PabloRubianes> pera 
<PabloRubianes> bzr add shiptiadmin.php
<PabloRubianes> y despues lo mismo que antes
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui al sobre....
<EduardoR> bzr add shipitadmin.php
<PabloRubianes> cualquier cosa ma;ana hablamos pero basicamente es eso
<EduardoR> y ahora commit?
<PabloRubianes> si commit y push
<PabloRubianes> bueno ta manana
<PabloRubianes> chau
<Gabriel_Pereira> hola
<Gabriel_Pereira> hola
<virusuy> Uruguay Uruguay !!
<Triviox> ganamos?? yo escuche que iba 1 x 0
<virusuy> si
<Triviox> f**k yeah!!!
<ratman> :0
<ratman> ya regreso
<ratman> re
<Triviox> re hi ratman 
<ratman> :)
<Triviox> che, te dijeron que el sábado habrá unas pizzas ubunteras?...
<Triviox> hasta ayer iba a ser en il mondo de 8 de oct
<merchus2> hola a todos
<merchus2> hay alguien?
<merchus2> alguie
<ratman_> holas
<ratman_> Triviox, nop
<merchus2> holas ratman_
<ratman> que tal todo
<merchus2> bien de bien 
<merchus2> te hago una consulta?
<ratman> dale si la se
<ratman> ejeje
<merchus2> hoy estaba actalizando unos puling y se me murio internet
<merchus2> ahora no puedo ver videos on line
<merchus2> que hago?
<ratman> retomastes la actualizacion
<ratman> o se corto en la descarga
<merchus2> se corto la descarga
<merchus2> y no pude retomarla
<merchus2> no se que hacer
<merchus2> -.-
<ratman> m
<ratman> cuakl version de ubuntu tienes
<merchus2> 11.94
<merchus2> 11.04
<merchus2> perdon
<ratman> np a mi me pasa
<merchus2> que adelantada jajaja
<ratman> sin decir que no tengo enie
<merchus2> xD
<ratman> prueba asi 
<ratman> abre el synaptic
<ratman> en el 11.04 esta todavia
<ratman> te pedira el pass del usuario
<merchus2> si
<merchus2> si
<ratman> cuando abras dale a recargar
<merchus2> ya lo abri
<ratman> para que recargue del reps
<ratman> repos
<merchus2> ya cargo
<ratman> demorara un poco 
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> la recarga ya la hizo 
<ratman> ?
<merchus2> si ya cargo
<ratman> preciona marcar todas las actualizacviones
<ratman> y luego aplicar
<ratman> a ver si retoma
<merchus2> ok
 * ratman ta evitando usar la consola jeje
<merchus2> parece que si
<ratman> bueno luego de eso seguramente aplique y tengas que reiniciar aunque sea el navegador
<merchus2> la consola es lo mejor que hay
<merchus2> ok
<ratman> sip 
<merchus2> gracias
<merchus2> >.<
<ratman> pero a veces si usas te dicen, ves linux es para programadores
<ratman> y bla bla
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> la gente odia las consolas creo que porque tienen que escribir 
<ratman> jje
<merchus2> les parece dificil
<merchus2> pero esta buena
<ratman> sip y la mayoria de las veces es mas facil 
<ratman> eje
<merchus2> che hay un monton de cosa pa instalar de doy que si a todo?
<ratman> um 
<ratman> supuse que era la actualizacion 
<ratman> lo que te fallo 
<ratman> por eso fui pa ese lado, deberia ser lo mismo 
<merchus2> si si era una actualizacion 
<ratman> que lo otro 
<merchus2> pero ahora me salio un monton de cosas
<ratman> a no ser que al recargar haya traido mas jejeje
<ratman> :(
<merchus2> uuuu
<merchus2> y bueno le doy a todo que si
<merchus2> ta
<ratman> ejje no creo que haga danio 
<ratman> generalmente es bueno tar al dia
<ratman> yo voy a hacer lo mismo 
<merchus2> ok 
<ratman> asi aprobecho que recargue
<merchus2> le doy a todo
 * ratman yo es lo que hago pero bueno 
 * ratman como digo, no soy bueno guiando en todo hay riesgos
<ratman> jejeje
<merchus2> jejejeje
<merchus2> no pasa nada
<merchus2> no me quiero quedar sin pulings
<merchus2> no puedo mirar megavideo
<ratman> vas a tener que reiniciar por lo menos el firefox
<merchus2> crome
<ratman> pero si es mucho te conviene mas cuando termine reiniciar el sistema
<ratman> a no uso ese
<ratman> jeje
<merchus2> no me gusta firefox
<ratman> prefiero firefox
<merchus2> ok
<ratman> hay plugins que no tan en el otro 
<ratman> como DownThem All!
<ratman> muy buen plugins de descarga
<ratman> muktples partes, resume y todo eso 
<ratman> en el propio navegador
<merchus2> aaaa
<ratman> uf le erre al boton
<merchus2> jajajajaja
<ratman> Triviox, 
<merchus2> suele pasar
<ratman> cuantas caidas tienes
<ratman> jejee
<Triviox> jaja sepa dios..
<Triviox> no entiendo porque :S
<Triviox> ni descargando estoy..
<ratman> siempre se le puede culpar a antel
<ratman> jeje
<merchus2> antel anda con drama
<merchus2> yo tengo el inalambrico y paso todo el dia cayendo
<ratman> antel vende mas de lo que tiene
<ratman> pero te atrasas y te multan
<Triviox> a vos fue que te vendieron una conex que no podían brindarte, no ratman ?
<Triviox> o algo asi..
<ratman> me tuve que bajar de plan 
<ratman> porque no me podian dar 
<ratman> lo que prometian
<Triviox> lol.. 
<ratman> pero logre que no me cobrarn la desconexion
<ratman> en eso me saco el sombrero me escucharon
<ratman> aunque tuve que hacer una carta
<merchus2> pero ustedes tienen fijo no?
<ratman> yo sip 
<Triviox> sip..
<ratman> bueno de 60G
<ratman> hasta eso bajo a 5 megas
<ratman> luego paso a 3
<ratman> pero nunca bajo tanto 
<Triviox> jeje nada mal..
<merchus2> seee
<ratman> y eso que bajo muchas series
<Triviox> yo creo que no llegué a los 60 en estos dos meses que use.. hace 2 o 3 meses está eso de los 60 al doble, no?
<ratman> yo tengo promedios de 4 gigas o algo mas por semana
<ratman> maso 
<ratman> salvo cuando hay algun juego 
<ratman> pero ya no juego lo baja mi hermano \
<ratman> jejeje
<Triviox> yo ya ni tengo partición para juegos..
<merchus2> jejeje juegos y peliculas todo un vicio
 * ratman pelea en disco, hace poco compre uno de 2 teras
<ratman> jejej
<ratman> ademas del externo 
<ratman> jejej
<Triviox> tengo el machinarium porque le encantó a mi novia, y un fork del alex de alligator que hizo un amigo
 * ratman no borro nada
<Triviox> jajajaj
<Triviox> yo tengo que comprar un disoc por eso ratman .
<ratman> mala epoca
<Triviox> creo que respalde 3 o 4 dvds nomas
<ratman> espera
<Triviox> ME EMBOLA MUCHO
<ratman> a que baje
<Triviox> si.. estan caros..
<ratman> lo que hay barato 
<ratman> es un externo 
<ratman> de 750 gigas
<ratman> en banofox
<ratman> que no lo subieron todavia
<Triviox> a cuanto?
<ratman> 120
<Triviox> sip, esta bien.. uff mi novia me mata si sigo gastando en la pc..
<ratman> http://www.banifox.com/Portatiles/Toshiba-750GB-Canvio-USB-3.0/flypage_images.tpl.html
<Triviox> tendre que esperar hasta navidad, lo camuflo como compra navideña..
<ratman> lo vi hoy en billboard en 160 
<ratman> pero esos son medios chorros 
<ratman> asi que no es de fiar
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> jajaj
<Triviox> hardpc son mi fijo.. siempre termino comprando ahi..
<Triviox> si veo mejor precio en otro lado, le paso la dire y lo mejoran
<ratman> mira banifox
<ratman> pa mi tienen mejor preso en muchas cosas
 * Triviox going..
<ratman> siempre compor alli 
<Triviox> System Requirements:    Windows® 7, XP or Vista OS (For Mac user using either Mac OS® X Tiger®, Leopard® or Snow Leopard™, reformat is required)    One USB 2.0 or 3.0 port
<Triviox> servirá en gnulinux, no?
<ratman> yo lo uso en linux
<Triviox> porque vi en facebook un pibe que comentó sobre un externo que no le servia un externo no se pq carajos..
<ratman> ese es el que compre el toshiva
<Triviox> genial
<merchus2> monopolio
<ratman> yep
<merchus2> ¬¬
<ratman> mas vien nunca ponene
<ratman> es una uff no puedo decirlo 
<Triviox> http://geeksroom.com/2011/11/usuarios-de-facebook-estan-recibiendo-imagenes-explicitas-sobre-sexo-y-violencia-en-su-feed-de-noticias/   vieron esto? por suerte no encontré nada raro en el muro de mis conocidos.. igualmente, trato de dar cada día un poco más de bolilla a mi google +..
<ratman> yo ni entro ehehe
<merchus2> no tengo facebook solo twiter
<Triviox> mier**.. solo rss? a pesar de que despotrico contra facebook, he cruzado buenas charlas ahi..
<merchus2> de seguro, algun dia capaz lo use
<merchus2> pero 140 caracteres me hacen feliz
<merchus2> alguno usa el twitter?
<Triviox> nopo..
<Triviox> lo tengo pero no lo entiendo en realidad..
<ratman> nop
<ratman> solo el plus
<Triviox> es decir, la gracia es seguir a buenas fuentes de información.. como la gracia de un lindo google reader... no tengo esa suerte en twitter..
<ratman> total gogle ya tiene mis datos
<ratman> ehehe
<Triviox> jajaj
<Triviox> igualmente, sistema operativo o navegador de google ni loco uso.. 
<Triviox> ya sería darle demasiada info..
<merchus2> es el de la nuve no?
<ratman> sip eso no 
<Triviox> si, todavía no se ha lanzado por lo que se.. pero sería todo online..
<ratman> sip tan apuntando a eso 
<ratman> muchos
<ratman> uff
<ratman> demaciados
<merchus2> mmmm
<ratman> Ms ta en la msima 
<merchus2> no creo usarlo
<merchus2> es demaciada libertad
<Triviox> ubuntu está en la misma..
<merchus2> si?
<Triviox> todos están en la misma!! ajajaj
<ratman> eso no seria livbertad pa mi
<Triviox> si, por algo ubuntu one cada día tiene un mayor espacio..
<ratman> tuds datos donde taria tus documento o lo que hagas
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> ahora pensemos en algo 
<Triviox> dinos..
<ratman> gobiernso con sistemas de ese tipo 
<ratman> dependiendo de una empresa
<ratman> que lindo panorama 
<ratman> jejeje
<merchus2> no me gusta espionaje
<Triviox> jajaja... para la empresa..
 * ratman ta medio digamso satanico 
<ratman> ehehe
<ratman> pensa en gobiernos
<ratman> jejej
<Triviox> igualmente, gobiernos teniendo el control de filtrar contenido en una red centralizada.. cero libertad para los usuarios..
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> bueno el proyecto del firewall de internet de usa
<ratman> donde lso jueses de ellos tendrian potestad de bajar una web
<merchus2> que tema eh!
<Triviox> han leído sobre el ACTA?
<ratman> aplicar sanciones
<merchus2> nop
<ratman> en fin la policia de inet
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> la última vez lo habían lanzando y todo, en japón creo..
<Triviox> un tratado que obliga a los proveedores a no permitir el trafico de contenido con copyright,,ergo tienen que chequear TODO el contenido para ver que no s epase nada..
<Triviox> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Nm-NzdpAGY    
<merchus2> taringa no existiria
<ratman> ya en poco no tara
<Triviox> ni taringa, ni cuevana, ni grooveshark..
<Triviox> medio internet caería!!
<merchus2> nooooo
<merchus2> no toquen a internet
 * ratman bscando 
<Triviox> jajaj.. lamentablemente no va a durar mucho la panacea.. ayer leí que grooveshark ha tenido problemas en europa, en dinamarca, suecia.. alguno de esos países creo.. los bloquearon  en los dns (se puede acceder, pero no es tan facil encontrarlo ahora..)..
<merchus2> que desgracia che! no quitan todo lo bueno
<Triviox> por suerte somos tercer mundo, calculo que 5 o 6 añitos de libertad tendremos.. más aún si safamos del TLC con los yankees..
<ratman> uf eso si no firmamos un tlc con usa
<ratman> ejeje
<merchus2> jejejejejejejeje
<merchus2> ¬¬
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-16
<ratman> ni caso no encuentro el articulo 
<Triviox> about?
<merchus2> deja deja
<Triviox> que divertido es encontrar en la web cosas escrita por uno hace varios años.. comentarios chotos, pero bueno... es una sensación rara xD
<ratman> sobre el proyecto de lso yankies
<ratman> para controlar los derechos de author en internet
<ratman> y todo eso 
<ratman> nop ni idea donde ta
<Triviox> jkajajaja esta divertido el rastrearse a uno mismo!!
<Triviox> hasta vergonzoso es a veces :S http://segfault.lacoctelera.net/post/2005/10/11/bloquear-publicidad
<Triviox> Saludos, queria saber si conocen algun blokeador d banner para el internet explorer he usado el firefox y realmente no me siento agusto, lo veo rustico, ... 
<merchus2> no, ni idea
<Triviox> si en 2005 usaba firefox (comencé mal la relación pero nos amigamos rápido), y la versión 2 salio en 2006.. significa que llegué a usar al versión 1.x!!!
<ratman> IE
<ratman> que es eso 
<Triviox> jajaja no merchus2 , eso lo dije en 2005... n
<merchus2> jajajajaja pense que era hora jejejejej
<merchus2> aguante el chromium
<Triviox> era para banearme si preguntaba eso!!! ya sea por troll o por tarado, como voy a preguntar eso en una sala de ubuntu xD
<ratman> uff lo unico que em da verguenza es esto
<ratman> http://ratmanzone.wordpress.com/
<Triviox> mmmm no me termina de convencer :S.. creo que soy medio reacio a los cambios..
<Triviox> pero bien!! xq verguenza?
<ratman> mira las fechas jejeje
<merchus2> me mata ramanzone jejeje
<ratman> debe tener 3 a;os que no lo toco 
<ratman> jejjee
<Triviox> jajjaja poente las pilas o te saco de mis rss :PP
<Triviox> jajajaj
<ratman> hhhehe
<ratman> lo encontre
<ratman> http://alt1040.com/2011/10/e-parasites-estados-unidos-libera-las-bases-de-lo-que-sera-el-gran-firewall-de-internet
<ratman> e-parasites
<ratman> los jueces de usa jusgando al mundo 
<ratman> ejje
<ratman> parece pelicula
<ratman> pero es algo que esta en miras
<ratman> por lo que he leido 
<merchus2> la realidad supera a la ficcion
<ratman> bueno me retiro, no se porque pero ando con sue;o
<ratman> maniana ando por aqui 
 * ratman ya ta viejo 
<Triviox> nos vemos ratman 
<Triviox> gud nait!
<merchus2> chau ratman
<merchus2> XD
<danielmato> Buenas noches
<Triviox> buenas danielmato =)
<merchus2> buenas danielmato
<danielmato> hola Triviox hola merchus2 
<merchus2> como anda?
<Triviox> por acá estabamos recordando viejas huellas nuestras en la web con ratman.. comparto contigo mi mayor verguenza online :S danielmato ... http://segfault.lacoctelera.net/post/2005/10/11/bloquear-publicidad (ver el comentario de "Diego"..favor ver las fechas antes de pedir un ban de la sala!! jajaja)
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> por aca todo bien merchus2 
<danielmato> van para 6 añitos de la publicacion Triviox 
<Triviox> sipo :).. tenía otra en softonic que ufff.. por suerte ya no está online..
<Triviox> era m epoka adolezente, ntendz vs ntends, n?
<Triviox> jajajaja
<danielmato> tentiendosinproblemas
<Triviox> pensar que un flaco publica abajo mencionando a Kubuntu.. haberlo leído en ese momento!!!! jajajaja
<danielmato>  Una pregunta. ¿usaste alguna vez base para conectarte con una db de access?
<Triviox> eh, como no entiendo tengo que decir que no :D
<danielmato> ¿cuanto llevas con linux?
<Triviox> 1 año aprox..
<danielmato> dale, ok, veo como arreglo la cosa esa del access
<Triviox> igualmente te comento que es medio tranza, lo se por mi laburo..
<danielmato> volviendo al tema, se sufre menos con ubuntu o kubuntu...
<Triviox> laburo en un call.. donde la gente de sistemas hace tiempo está queriendo migrar.. y una de las trabas más grandes es la dependencia que hay respecto a access..
<Triviox> incluso están asesorados por gente de sabe bastante de gnulinux, y no han podido solucionarlo :S.. parece que el access es un bicho bastante chúcaro..
<danielmato> que macana...
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<Triviox> buenas magu42 
<magu42> hola Triviox 
<magu42> esto está buenno  :)
<magu42> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/11/steve-ballmer-la-era-windows-durara-para-siempre/
<danielmato> ja ja ja ja
<magu42> eso es tener fe!!!!!!
<EduardoR> hola, que hay de nuevo?
<magu42> nicolas chacon me tiene las tarlipes al plato , en el grupo de ubuntu en FB   
<EduardoR> jajaja
<danielmato> quien es ese pibe?
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<danielmato> para que lado juega ese nicolas?
<magu42> no sé pero me tiene repordrido, y para peor siempre alguien le contesta 
<magu42> repodrido*
<EduardoR> que se vaya a Fedora y que lo atiendan allá
<EduardoR> le recomendamos debian?
<magu42> estoy buscando una entrada , que hasta dice que probó  arch !!!!!  y no tiene una partición siquiera jajaja
<EduardoR> en virtualbox
<EduardoR> aqui estoy probando una distro nueva... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2626408785833&set=a.2626375064990.297967.1423684636&type=1&theater
<danielmato> fijate si te gusta a donde lo mande...
<danielmato> pinto cena
<danielmato> vuelvo en 10
<EduardoR> jiji
<magu42> danielmato⟿ que prolijidad la suya!!
<EduardoR> el otro dia volvía a actualizar el bazaar
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ese link no funca
<EduardoR> y esta vez lo documenté
<magu42> si , vi el trunk 59
<EduardoR> ahora deberia agregar el Centro de Maldonado
<EduardoR> por lo que veo Rubianes no puso nada
<magu42> hice un branch a /var/www y lo bajó pero no me acuerdo como ver la pagina de mi servidor  :(
<EduardoR> te quedó en /var/www/ubuntu-uy-website
<Triviox> jaja recién vi sus comentarios..
<magu42> sip
<EduardoR> si es así
<Triviox> buenas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hola Triviox
<merchus2> regrese
<EduardoR> http://localhost/ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> deberías crear un virtual con ese home y asi poder poner http://ubuntu
<magu42> ahora si EduardoR , gracias , error de sintaxis mia
<magu42> y de memoria
<EduardoR> porque es un home.... no es un home, es un /portal
<EduardoR> se me complicó
<EduardoR> da igual
<magu42> con poder ver los cambios me alcanza 
<EduardoR> me asombra que hay un archivo de 12MB que es el log de rrores
<EduardoR> y sigue creciendo
<EduardoR> lo descargue cuando era de 10MB
<magu42> y la gomota de borrar?
<EduardoR> se siguen generando los mismo errores 
<EduardoR> es una alternativa...
<EduardoR> ahora que lo veo, me falta un archivo
<EduardoR> me falto un add
<Triviox> EduardoR, vos pudiste modificar las particiones en la magallanes? :S.. yo traté pero se queda freezado el gparted..no se porque, quise "achicar" las de win para dar más lugar a gnulinux..
<EduardoR> no, no lo hice.
<EduardoR> a veces gparted hace eso
<EduardoR> version última?
<magu42> Triviox⟿ la estás haciendo con un liveusb de??
<Triviox> sip, al menos del 10.04..
<Triviox> nop magu, desde el instalado..
<EduardoR> WTF!
<Triviox> pero son unidades ntfs no montadas..
<magu42> no funciona asi
<EduardoR> ok, si se puede
<Triviox> no debería dar problemas para achicarlas, o si? :S
<EduardoR> pero deben tener errores
<Triviox> probaré desde el live entonces, no se me había ocurrido :S
<magu42> Triviox⟿ hacelo desde un live usb 
<magu42> gparted ,desde el instalado , he hecho un par de desastres
<Triviox> lo tengo con orta theme y encara la maquinita .. :D.. aunque no se porque no se activan los efectos de compiz.. al menos el tambaleo de ventanas, ni transparencia de menú (igual, tanto no me estresa)
<magu42> Triviox⟿ esa tiene 160 de hdd  , xp y ubuntu?
<Triviox> yes..
<magu42> como algunas de utu
<Triviox> pero de los 160 tendrá ... 30 o 40 para linux ¬¬
<magu42> claro , poque no precisa mas  jajaja
<magu42> porque*
<Triviox> pero si quiero pelis y music??? me embola estar montando una ntfs.. creo que ni home independiente tenía..
<magu42> windows necesita mucho espacio para ocupar mientras va fragmentando
<magu42> clusters de 500k !!!!
 * Triviox se perdió, pero sabe que la fragmentación es un gran problema de windows, que en linux casi no existe :P
<Triviox> perdón por el flood.. pero miren el correo que me acaba de llegar del ceibal..
<Triviox> Estimado Diego:
<Triviox> Tomando en cuenta lo que expones en tu correo, lo que puedo recomendarte es lo siguiente: Si no te importa perder la partición de Windows, puedes descargar desde el Portal Ceibal la Imagen para Magallanes que solo tiene Ubuntu 10.04 y flashear el equipo. Una vez hecho esto, verás que solo encontrarás una partición de 8 Gb. Para que te reconozca el resto del disco tendrás que darle formato . Para esto te recomiendo instalar y usar la aplicac
<Triviox> ión gparted.
<Triviox> Una vez flasheada la máquina, prueba si te conecta a Internet. Si no sucede, es muy probable que tengas un problema de hardware y que tengas que llevarla a reparación.
<Triviox> Mucha suerte.
<Triviox> es decir... SE PUEDE TENER SIN WINDOWS!!! :D :D :D
<danielmato> he volvido
<magu42> claro Triviox , la imagen de ubuntu de ceibal tiene el theft deterret dentro
<EduardoR> ok, si, pero no cambies el linux que tiene el Theft Deterrent
<Triviox> :D
<magu42> Triviox⟿ http://www.ceibal.edu.uy/Portal.Base/Web/VerContenido.aspx?GUID=d889156c-c839-443e-8eaf-b05f26d31b7f&ID=207309&FMT=44
<magu42> ahi está el instructivo y la imagen de 10.04 con el theft deterrent
<Triviox> =)
<magu42> no uses otra imagen , porque se bloquea la xo
<EduardoR> es Magallanes, no XO
<magu42> segual
<magu42> :)
<Triviox> pesa 1.5 GB!! agregaron muchooooosss wallpapers o que caralhos? :P
<EduardoR> comitiando ...
<EduardoR> Run command: bzr commit -m "Agregado comun.php con estructuras y datos comunes" comun.php
<EduardoR> Committing to: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu-uy-website/
<EduardoR> added comun.php
<EduardoR> Committed revision 60.
<magu42> +1
<EduardoR> fijate si tenes la 60?
 * danielmato esta de acuerdo con magu42, olpc, magallanes, xo, es todo segual
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> jeje, pero no, XO son de OLPC sin fines de lucro, MAgallanes son Classmate de INTEL para ganar plata
<danielmato> ufa, igual son ceibalitas ¿no?
<danielmato> je je
<EduardoR> la XO anda al sol como ninguna netbook
<EduardoR> aqui , le podemos decir a todas ceibalitas
<EduardoR> incluso, a la de los profesores con core i7 
<Triviox> al menos decime que microsoft no esta ganando nada con las magallanes!!!
<danielmato> tienen xp...
<EduardoR> claro que está ganando, tiene Windows, legal
<Triviox> les cobran la licencia????
<EduardoR> aunque debe tener un numero generico
<danielmato> no, te parece que va gratis...
<EduardoR> lo paga el plan ceibal
<danielmato> o sea, todos nos
<EduardoR> aunque pague U$S 3, paga 
<Triviox> ¬¬ pensé que era gratis..
<EduardoR> no importa cuanto. creo que muuuy poco, lo que le interesa es estar
<EduardoR> si no está, pierde visibilidad
<EduardoR> tiene que estar aunque ande espantoso, caso XO 1.5 Lite de Tacuarembó
 * Triviox escuchando El Elegido - Silvio Rodriguez.. en la previa de mañana :D
<EduardoR> es un XP especial, solo para decir que arranca XP
<Triviox> no se que tal anda, realmente nunca lo probe..
<Triviox> con que corriera  ubuntu ya me servía.. =)
<EduardoR> XP para XO, pero no se extendió, es para que los bobos repitan. 
<EduardoR> Repito, no es usable
<EduardoR> la XO 1,0 es de 256MB de RAM y 1GB de disco SSD
<EduardoR> apenas anda ese pobre Fedora 11
<EduardoR> lo del XP es posicionamiento de marca. Se lo regalan con tal de estar
<Triviox> mmm la cosa es que sistema se usará...
<Triviox> los gurises están usando ubuntu?.. sino pasa como en argentina, tiene doble boot y todos usan win.. :S
<EduardoR> la cosa es cuanto apoyemos a los que lo van a probar...
<EduardoR> lo que me preocupa es que todos tienen la misma pass
<Triviox> yo la cambié..
<Triviox> la de usuario y la de root
<EduardoR> un troyano bien armado, y son boleta
<Triviox> el tema de los pass creo que no es exclusivo del ceibal..
<EduardoR> el troyano de Mac, que no es virus, no se reproduce, es de Linux 
<EduardoR> si se agarra el de Linux, y lo montás en el próximo jueguito cerrado que compra el Ceibal
<EduardoR> tenés una botnet de 20.000 maquinas de una
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> ahí hasta a google le haces un DOS..
<EduardoR> aunque una botnet de 400.000 estaría mejor
<EduardoR> con hacer uno para XO comunes
<magu42> offtopic ,  EduardoR  , @magu42:/var/www# bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<magu42> Enter passphrase for key '/root/.ssh/id_rsa': 
<magu42> Branched 60 revision(s). 
<EduardoR> incluso sin ser root
<Triviox> mmm pero casi todos se conectan a la red del ceibal, decís que controlando la red no se podría controlar eso?
 * magu42 is away: mientras cena
<EduardoR> buen provecho!
<danielmato>  consulta ¿alguien de comisión educación?
<EduardoR> de quien?
<Triviox> jajaja nop.. solo futuro docente.. pero sin poder ninguno en ninguna comisión :P
<danielmato>  comisión educación
<EduardoR> de ubuntu.uy?
<danielmato> sip
<EduardoR> yo?
<danielmato> repregunto entonces ¿en que esta el tema comisiones????
<EduardoR> habria que registrarse en algun lado, no?
<EduardoR> creo que yo estaba en educacion y eventos
<danielmato> no se, pregunto porque en algun momento se hablo, y yo me tire a eventos... 
<danielmato> pero no se en que quedó todo eso
<danielmato> creo que el sábado vamos a tener que definir eso, porque me estoy moviendo con alguna gente, y necesito ir derivando cosas...
<danielmato> o hacerme cargo en el caso que me ocupa
<EduardoR> wait al tel...
<Triviox> << a cocinar
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> Bueno gente, me retiro
<danielmato> nos hablamos mañana
<jetdre> Buenos días, alguien está por ahí?
<jetdre> quisiera saber que pasó con fedora.uy.org que no parece tener vida..
<jetdre> llevo varios días con un problema y necesito a un desarrollador fedora para conversar sobre arquitectura i686 y x86_64
<jetdre> ok, cuando se conecten me mandan un mail...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<merchus2> hola
<merchus2> hay alguien
<merchus2> holas
<merchus2> ;)
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<merchus2> buenas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> merchus2, virusuy \o
<merchus2> :)
<merchus2> que se cuenta?
<SergioMeneses> merchus2, hay en la lucha... trabajando
<merchus2> ta bien, mejor que sobre y no que falte
<SergioMeneses> merchus2, ;)
<merchus2> jejeje
<merchus2> hola EduardoR
<EduardoR> hola!
<EduardoR> sorry, con la boca llena no hablo...
<EduardoR> y los dedos llenos de dulce no puedo teclear...
<merchus2> jajajajajaja
<merchus2> che te cuento algo?
<merchus2> hoy intente istalar el ubuntu junto con el w vista y no pude
<EduardoR> me queda un dedo solo - limpio
<merchus2> casi muero de la ravia
<EduardoR> grrr
<EduardoR> que te dijo?
<merchus2> mira
<merchus2> no dejaba botear desde el cd
<merchus2> fui al bios le meti que si
<merchus2> no me dejo igual
<merchus2> lo iba a instalar desde el windows
<EduardoR> eso no es win, es la maquina
<merchus2> me daba error
<merchus2> es una acer aspire
<EduardoR> intentaste el Wubi?
<EduardoR> el que arranca solo al poner el CD?
<EduardoR> generalmente , se pulsa la tecla F12 y permite elegir el boot
<EduardoR> o el ESCape
<merchus2> si si  intente con el wubi
<merchus2> al F12 no lo intente
<merchus2> mmmm
<merchus2> mañana lo intento de nuevo
<EduardoR> puede ser uno de los dos.
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo ...
<merchus2> ok+
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-17
<ricardo> hola
<ricardo> buenas noches
<ricardo> necesito ayuda por favor
<ricardo> soy novato en ubuntu
<ricardo> necesito instalar un programa
<ricardo> y no se como se hace
<ricardo> alguien puede ayudarme?
<magu42> que necesitas instalar ricardo 
<ricardo> hola
<ricardo> como estas
<magu42> bien
<ricardo> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.10
<ricardo> quiero instalar free rapid
<ricardo> ya descargue el programa
<ricardo> ahora como lo ejecuto
<magu42> que extensión tiene el programa?
<magu42> .deb?
<magu42> no conocia esa aplicación , ricardo
<magu42> sigue esto
<magu42> http://arukard.wordpress.com/2009/02/03/free-rapid-downloader-otro-gestor-de-descargas-para-ubuntu/
<ricardo> es un gestor de descragas
<ricardo> esta muy bueno
<ricardo> lo recomiendo
<ricardo> necesito saber
<ricardo> hay un nero para ubuntu?
<merchus_> bracero
<magu42> k3b es mejor aún  :)
<magu42> y creo que es parecido a nero
<ricardo> me permite hacer todo lo mismo que nero?
<magu42> nunca usé nero en  mi  vida
<ricardo> de donde lo puedo bajar?
<merchus_> si ricardo todo lo mismo
<magu42> está en repos
<ricardo> ubuntu 11.10?
<ricardo> donde debo ir
<magu42> en el centro de software
<ricardo> ok
<merchus_> condenado ante!
<magu42> ricardo⟿ primero buscá ,siempre en el centro de software , hay de todo, recién si no está ahi buscalo por la web
<ricardo> ok sigo tu orden
<magu42> lo mas seguro es instalar desde repositorios oficiales 
<magu42> lo que instalamos de comprimidos o .deb´s traidos de otro lado , siempre tienen un pequeño riesgo
<ricardo> como cual
<magu42> cualquier cosa traida desde un lugar que no conocemos tiene un riesgo 
<magu42> los repos de canonical , son mantenidos por unos pocos , y solo ellos pueden subir paquetes , después de revisarlos
<magu42> ni Mark Shuttleworth puede subir nada  jeje
<magu42> para eso están los manteiners de los repos
<ricardo> necesito un programa llamdo dvd shrink
<magu42> entonces tenés que buscar "dvd shrink" para ubuntu
<magu42> hasta que encuentres todas tus aplicaciones preferidas pero para ubuntu
<EduardoR> hay varios en ubuntu
<magu42> tiene que porbarlos para ver cual le gusta
<magu42> probarlos*
<magu42> para gustos los colores :)
<ricardo> ok
<EduardoR> sudo apt-get install -y dvd95
<ricardo> hace  una semana que empeze con ubuntu
<ricardo> quiero dejar win definitivamente
<EduardoR> necesitas las tablas de equivalencias de Linux http://www.lanave.com.uy/index2.html
<EduardoR> nombres distintos, distintos procedimientos, pero nunca mas cracks ni virus
<EduardoR> hola magu42 (olvidaba algo)
<magu42> ricardo⟿ una semana con  ubuntu , y quieres dejar windows definitivamente,  vé con calma
<magu42> hola EduardoR   :)
<EduardoR> olvidaba saludar :)
<magu42> ya andamos como chanchos , ni saludamos  jeje
<EduardoR> hoy vino izno a traerme los carteles
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ suerte que hiciste el comit , el otro dia pensé que se perdían horas de trabajo  
<EduardoR> dejate de joder, que invento el bazaar
<magu42> jajaja
<EduardoR> de repente no enendía que habia modificado un archivo
<magu42> ta bueno , es por seguridad todo
<EduardoR> entendía *
<magu42> creo
<EduardoR> pero no había caso que tomara la modificación
<magu42> hasta que encontraste como era !!  jaja
<magu42> como todo
<EduardoR> tengo 4 carpetas parecidas con diferentes etapas de edición
<magu42> y agora?
<EduardoR> no, en realidad hice un merge
<magu42> por fecha
<EduardoR> si fuera tan fácil!
<EduardoR> daba errores absurdos
<magu42> yo no lo entiendo , pero virus te puede ayudar 
<EduardoR> decia que había divergido
<magu42> cuestión de despertarlo
<EduardoR> maso menos
<EduardoR> pero de todas formas, para mi no sirve
<EduardoR> aún se necesita que alguien suba al ftp
<EduardoR> hola iznogud
<iznogud> buenasssss
<magu42> holas
<iznogud> como estan?
<EduardoR> sabado a las 21:00 ;)
<EduardoR> iznogud, por si estás por MVD...
<magu42> a iznogud  le queda un poquito lejos , pero si anda por Montevideo
<magu42> :)
<iznogud> perdon pero eso de las 21:00 es algun lugar para tomar cerveza?????
<iznogud> ya estoy saliendo toncesssss
<magu42> il mondo de la pizza
<iznogud> ahhh me anoto 
<magu42>  8 de octubre y propios
<iznogud> si estoy por ahi voy 
<magu42> sabado 21 hs
<iznogud> es reunión abierta
<magu42> si , nada de informatica
<iznogud> de confraternidad?
<magu42> jejeje
<iznogud> eso a mentir sobre la pesca 
<EduardoR> estamos por confirmar si viene WiFi, 
<iznogud> y otros
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> si no  viene, igual
<magu42> por informes sobre wifi   il mondo de la pizza 8 de octubre   2506 9538
<EduardoR> jeje
<magu42> google +1
<iznogud> es lo mismo no vamos a ir a demostrarnos cuanto sabemos o tenemos en la internes 
<iznogud> es pa conversar
<magu42> si a los 20´  nadie dijo la palabra " compilar " estás en otra mesa  jaja
<EduardoR> claro, sino ponemos una can hacia McD, que tiene :)
<magu42> están a 50 mt  llevo un wifi usb de 500mw   :)
<iznogud> en serio si estoy en Mdeo me anoto
<iznogud> habria que poner algun anuncio en el sitio asi si alguien quiere acercarse estaria buenisimo
<iznogud> bueno me fui a cenar hasta mañana gente y si puedo nos vemos ahi
<magu42> hace un rato le decia a ricardo de no instalar cosas fuera de los repos y ahora me encuentro con esto ,  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/13195888/No-todo-es-color-de-rosa-_Troyano-en-Ubuntu_Debian_.html
<magu42> no sé si es un bolazo
<magu42> no tengo conocimientos para saberlo
<magu42> :(
<EduardoR> Siendo explícito, un troyano no es un virus, solo es la actividad de "puerta trasera". No necesariamente termina siendo utilizado por el atacante 
<EduardoR> y no se reproduce, como el virus
<EduardoR> Hay 2 cosas peligrosas en Linux y los Debian, tanto los scripts que piden password  y los .deb son potencialmente peligrosos.
<magu42> por eso ahi habla de troyano , hasta ahi se podría  :)
<EduardoR> pero hay que aclarar que no es virus, no se te instala solo. Vos lo instalastes porque quisistes
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> hasta agregar un ppa, es menospeligroso
<EduardoR> porque está medio identificado el fuente
<EduardoR> pero un deb o .sh pasado en un pendrive
<EduardoR> puede ser perfectamente un troyano
<magu42> estás regalado  jaja
<magu42> y como nace un tonto cada minuto , yá verás
<EduardoR> es todo un tema, en linux estamos mal acostumbrados
<EduardoR> pero no hay caldo de cultivo,eso es lo importante
<EduardoR> las ceibalitas magallanes son un pequeño caldo de cultivo
<EduardoR> en la lista olpc-uruguay dije : el caldo primordial está servido
<EduardoR> 20.000 masquinas con la misma pass
<EduardoR> un troyano con acceso a administracion, es peor que un troyano sin acceso a administracion :)
<magu42> hoy le entregaron a mi hija una mg2 con ubuntu 10.04 , mañana la agarro yo  jeje
<EduardoR> cambiale la pass
<EduardoR> debe ser "alumno"
<magu42> estudiante , estudiante  que locura!!!
<EduardoR> eso
<magu42> ahora está cargando la primera carga de 24hs
<magu42> y mi  hija me mira de reojo
<EduardoR> ya dije que el proximo jueguito "didactico" cerrado como los hace el Ceibal
<magu42> ayer le tunee una , a una compañera , quedó chocha
<EduardoR> le está dando en bandeja hacer una botnet
<EduardoR> el proximo Vascolet 3, hace lo que quiere con la máquina
<magu42> tengo ganas de publicar algo en RapCeibal , ando por alli , desde que empezaron a entregar con ubuntu
<EduardoR> mas bien, ejecutables sin fuente disponible
<magu42> al menos para que los chiquilines cambien la pass
<EduardoR> hechos por terceros
<EduardoR> pero no se hasta donde
<EduardoR> porque si el programa de instalacion que te pide la pass para instalar, se pone sticky de admin y chau
<EduardoR> se puede, o estoy confundido?
<magu42> no entendí eso ;(
<EduardoR> root no hay
<EduardoR> pero durante la instalación, estás autenticado para romper
<magu42> cierto
<magu42> pero clave de super usuario si , no?
<EduardoR> asi que podés durante la instalación, activar algun sticky bit
<EduardoR> de algun ejecutable importante
<EduardoR> con eso el usuario corriente tiene privilegios
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<magu42> es que root viene desactivado por defecto en ubuntu , no?
<EduardoR> si, pero yo le mando un chmod 777 a un binario
<EduardoR> y es ejecutable como admin, siempre
<magu42> yo tengo clave de root acá  jeje
<EduardoR> no es 777 el stycky, pero maso menos
<EduardoR> mas de 1000 
<EduardoR> el sticky es correr como el propietario del archivo
<magu42> pero no podés hacer un chmod  sin ser super usuario
<EduardoR> asi que si el archivo es de root (chown root:root archivo)
<EduardoR> pero si lo hace el instalador del programa estás frito
<EduardoR> durante la instalacion podés hacerlo
<EduardoR> he sticky bit can be set using the chmod command and can be set using its octal mode 1000 or by its symbol t (s is already used by the setuid bit).
<EduardoR> asi que chmod 1000 a apt-get y podes instalar cualquier cosa sin password
<magu42> ahora si que me pasó el agua EduardoR   jaja
<EduardoR> con chmod 1000 /usr/bin/apt-get
<EduardoR> apt-get no necesita las pass para instalar
<EduardoR> yo lo hacía con pon y poff
<magu42> como que no?
<EduardoR> asi no nececitaba poner el pass para conectar el adsl
<EduardoR> asi: 
<EduardoR> sudo +s /usr/bin/pon
<EduardoR> sudo +s /usr/bin/poff
<EduardoR> idem con dhclient
<EduardoR> para que no moleste pidiendo pass para conectar a dhcp cuando desconectás el NetworkManager
<EduardoR> haciendo eso, ya el ubuntu puede llamarse XP
<EduardoR> jeje
<EduardoR> por eso es tan importante lo de los repositorios
<EduardoR> uno confía en un ejecutable cuando lo corre
<EduardoR> pone toda la confianza
<magu42> a salvo no está nadie , eso está claro , pero de repos estamos mas seguros
<EduardoR> por eso en Gnomelook habian puesto unas personalizaciones que colocaban troyanos
<magu42> una cascada de fondo de pantalla era 
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> las sacaron cuando las descubrieron, pero y bue
<magu42> pero no hacia nada de nada ,el codigo hasta yo lo entendí
<EduardoR> ellí está la vulnerabilidad, el que instala cualquier cosa
<EduardoR> pero cada script que instala cosas es peligros, por suerte uno lo puede mirar
<EduardoR> a proposito, no se puede poner stycky a un script
<magu42> arameo para mi
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> el sistema no permite +s a un shell script
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ahora si entendi  jaja
<EduardoR> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<EduardoR> pero el script puede meter el +s en un binario
<EduardoR> asi que durante la instalacion, le mete +s a /usr/bin/apt-get y puede instalar a gusto lo que se le ocurra cuando se le ocurra
<EduardoR> instala un open-ssh y entra olimpico
<EduardoR> bueno, quien pone un +s lo puede hacer en vario archivos mas
<EduardoR> o puede poner el ejecutable del juego entero como +s
<EduardoR> " asi no moleta pidiendo permisos"
<EduardoR> molesta *
<EduardoR> siempre hay un pelotas que se cree vivo y para no tener problemas haga eso
<magu42> los permisos no molestan , joden un poco , pero......
<magu42> son la esencia de un sistema seguro
<EduardoR> para eso están
<EduardoR> de hecho win tambien los tiene
<magu42> alguien me pregunto acá una vez como anularlos
<magu42> lo saque carpiendo
<magu42> si queria xp que lo instalara  jaja
<EduardoR> pero cuando instalas el XP de desatendido, el usuario principal es Administrator
<magu42> y ahi está el problema de ese SO
<EduardoR> la verdad que MS no recomiend hacer eso,pero los unatendant Editiosn estan por todos lados y no pide ninguna contraseña, 
<magu42> pero si le ponen permisos , no pueden ejecutar backdoors , ni espiar que software tenés 
<EduardoR> en realidad si lo instalas en una empresa no harías eso
<EduardoR> instalado de CD original, no iniciás cmo Administrator todo el tiempo
<magu42> y si se los ponen se convierten en unixlike  jeje
<EduardoR> eso es algo que inventaron los UE
<EduardoR> el XP es un NT que era un Unix
<magu42> cd original , me gustaria ver uno algun dia 
<magu42> por eso el xp fué lo mejor que saco MS
<EduardoR> usas el puppy y siempre sos root
<magu42> lo usé puppy , que bicho raro , pero simpatico
<EduardoR> no va a ser raro que alguien saque un ubuntu personalizado con +s en todos los ejecutables principales
<EduardoR> o con root asi nomás
<magu42> allá quien lo use
<EduardoR> ponele pass y arranque en root y listo, no pide mas pass
<EduardoR> Rescatate!
<magu42> jajaj
<EduardoR> si se difunde usarlo así , el caldo primordial está servido
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ para cambiar el nombre de usuario a la mg2 , con usermod no?
<EduardoR> no vale la pena
<EduardoR> creale otro, mas fácil
<EduardoR> y ponele que es admin
<magu42> me gustaria sacarle ese estudiante pedorro  jeje
<EduardoR> en realidad cambiale el nombre de usuario , no el username
<EduardoR> el nombre real
<magu42> por eso con usermode le cambio el nombre realmente no?
<EduardoR> el nombre que "permite espacios"
<EduardoR> andá a usurios y permisos
<EduardoR> sistema. administracion- usuarios y GRUPOS
<EduardoR> de alli se cambia
<EduardoR> o click en el nombre , junto al apagar
<magu42> si , pero sigue apareciendo "estudiante" en el panel , me dá asco!!
<EduardoR> "Acerca de mí"
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> ahi no probé
<EduardoR> ;)
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo
<magu42> mañana cuando la agarre va a ver!!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ son la una
<magu42> yó no vuelvo jajaja
<magu42> nas a todos
<merchus2> holas
<merchus2> hay alguie?
<merchus2> holas
<merchus2> quien ta?
<dylan66> hola merchus2 
<merchus2> hola dylan66
<dylan66> todo bien?
<merchus2> aun peleando con el windows vista, no me deja instalar el ubuntu....
<merchus2> u.u
<dylan66> quires instalar adentro de window?
<merchus2> te cuento
<merchus2> al principio quice instalarlo junto
<merchus2> no me boteaba el cd
<merchus2> fui al bios
<merchus2> le di a que arranque desde el cd
<merchus2> no hubo de nada
<dylan66> que maquina es?
<merchus2> intente instalarlo dentro del windows y me daba error
<merchus2> es una acer
<dylan66> acer aspire 5738?
<merchus2> asi es
<dylan66> ya vuelvo
<merchus2> ok
<dylan66> yo tengo una igual
<dylan66> y jamas me dio problemas ahora tengo fedora 
<merchus2> mmmmm
<dylan66> pero un tiempo tuve ubuntu
<merchus2> pues no se
<merchus2> voy a intentar desde usb
<dylan66> no recomiendo instalar con wuby
<dylan66> lo mejor es en dos particiones diferentes
<merchus2> si si, la pc no es mia es de una compañera
<merchus2> la quiero trer a la luz
<dylan66> en la bios en prioridad de arranque pon cdrom
<merchus2> jejejeje
<merchus2> ya hice eso y nada
<dylan66> puede ser que es cd no este bien grabado
<dylan66> aranca en otras maquinas
<dylan66> ya vuelvo
<dylan66> algun avance merchus2 ?
<merchus2> nop
<merchus2> no tenes idea que mas puedo hacer?
<dylan66> habras grabado bien la imagen iso?
<merchus2> si si, la lo use con la mia, y con la de otra compañera
<dylan66> el programa unetbootin funciona desde window
<dylan66> descarga ese programa y carga la imagen iso en el disco duro
<dylan66> eso te agrega una entrada en el grub
<merchus2> ok lo voy a intentar
<merchus2> pero mañana, la chica necesita ahora la pc............
<merchus2> que ravia
<merchus2> pase toda la tarde con eso
<dylan66> igual si es ajena es medio peligroso
<merchus2> no te preocupes, tengo el windows para re instalar y ademas siempre hago copia de todo
<merchus2> XD
<dylan66> debes tener la imagen iso en la maquina
<dylan66> puedes pasarla desde el disco a la pc con el comando dd
<dylan66> luego con el programa unetbbotin 
<dylan66> la cargas ahi y pones arrancar desde diusco duro
<merchus2> se habre tipo un .exe?
<dylan66> tambien puedes hacer un pendrive arrancable
<merchus2> aaaa
<merchus2> si si estaba pensando en un pen drive, pero nunca instale nada 
<merchus2> desde un pen
<dylan66> la opcion que yo te di primero es arrancar desde el disco duro
<dylan66> con unetbbotin
<dylan66> te genera una entrada en el grub
<merchus2> si entendi esa parte
<merchus2> u.u
<merchus2> a ver si funciona
<merchus2> jejejeje
<merchus2> me esta sacando canas verdes esa pc!
<merchus2> me dijiste que usas el fedora, que ta el ?
<dylan66> no me hadado ningun problema
<dylan66> hace poquitos dias salio la 16
<dylan66> con gnome 3 gnome shell
<merchus2> ah, yo ando con el ubuntu, me gusta bien 
<dylan66> es buen sistema tambien
<merchus2> lastima que no puedo usar los efectos jejeje
<merchus2> tengo una sis..
<dylan66> una sis?
<merchus2> sip la que trajo de fabrica
<luciano_> uhhh PabloRubianes no salio en el LoCo Council al final
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-18
<ssh-ninja> !google Ubuntu uruguay
<charrua> ssh-ninja: Ubuntu Uruguay Oficial LoCO Team: <http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/>; Launchers de Ubuntu Uruguay | Ubuntu Uruguay: <http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3112>; Inicio - Ubuntu Uruguay | Comunidad de usuarios Ubuntu Linux del ...: <http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node>; Ubuntu Uruguay LoCo Team | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal: <http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uy>; Fiesta lanzamiento de Ubuntu 11.10 | Ubuntu LoCo (1 more message)
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<ssh-ninja> hola
<libertcharrua> que tal ssh-ninja 
<ssh-ninja> libertcharrua: soy virusuy
<ssh-ninja> jejeje
<ssh-ninja> !seen libertcharrua 
<charrua> ssh-ninja: I have not seen libertcharrua.
<libertcharrua> juas
<ssh-ninja> !google Linux en Uruguay
<charrua> ssh-ninja: Debian Uruguay | Linux User Group: <http://www.debianuruguay.org/>; Debian Uruguay | Linux User Group » Uruguay: <http://www.debianuruguay.org/uruguay>; Ubuntu Uruguay Oficial LoCO Team: <http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/>; Linux.com :: Uruguay poised to make first governmental OLPC p...: <http://wiki.laptop.org/images/4/42/Linux.com_Uruguay_poised_to_make_first_governmental_OLPC_p...pdf>; Every pupil in (2 more messages)
<libertcharrua> namaste
<libertcharrua> pah
<ssh-ninja> !google libertcharrua
<charrua> ssh-ninja: Lección magistral de homeopatía a cargo de James Randi « La ...: <http://cnho.wordpress.com/2011/04/05/leccion-magistral-de-homeopatia-a-cargo-de-james-randi/>; Comunidad Local Ubuntu Montevideo: <http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu.org.uy/montevideo/>; Seguridad informática: <http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2011/06/21/seguridad-informatica/>; Presentación del Ocelote en Maldonado. | Facebook: (1 more message)
<libertcharrua> uu
<libertcharrua> esteeee
<libertcharrua> hay cosas que no quiero que vean jaja
<ssh-ninja> jajajajajaj
<libertcharrua> ssh-ninja, es un bot??
<ssh-ninja> si
<ssh-ninja> !calc 200*23
<charrua> ssh-ninja: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<ssh-ninja> jajaja, 
<ssh-ninja> !spell corazon
<charrua> ssh-ninja: Error: "spell" is not a valid command.
<libertcharrua> ! hola
<charrua> libertcharrua: Error: "hola" is not a valid command.
<libertcharrua> !hola
<charrua> libertcharrua: Error: "hola" is not a valid command.
<ssh-ninja> !time
<charrua> ssh-ninja: 10:38 PM, November 17, 2011
<libertcharrua> ! google charrua 
<charrua> libertcharrua: Charrúa people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charr%C3%BAa_people>; Uruguay: New Holiday Commemorates Charrúa Massacre · Global ...: <http://globalvoicesonline.org/2010/04/14/uruguay-new-holiday-commemorates-charrua-massacre/>; Charrua (people) -- Britannica Online Encyclopedia: <http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/107651/Charrua>; Charrua Rugby Clube - O (2 more messages)
<libertcharrua> aah que lio pense ssh-ninja  era el bot
<libertcharrua> jaja 
<libertcharrua> tu eres virus y charua el bot
<libertcharrua> charrua, *
<charrua> libertcharrua: Error: "*" is not a valid command.
<ssh-ninja> jajajaja
<ssh-ninja> se va charrua
<danielmato> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> buenas danielmato 
<libertcharrua> buenas magu42 
<danielmato> como estas libertcharrua ?
<magu42> buenas libertcharrua danielmato 
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<libertcharrua> acá ando por pelearme con el ninja
<danielmato> por?
<libertcharrua> yo se karate :P
<danielmato> ja ja
<libertcharrua> para ver quien pelea mas
<danielmato> en una epoca yo hacia de esas cosas...
<libertcharrua> artes marciales?
<danielmato> sip
<libertcharrua> yo hace kilos atars digo años atras hacia
<danielmato> hace casi 20 años que no hago nada...
<libertcharrua> que practicabas?
<danielmato> empece con yudo, hice karate, taekwondo y por ultimo sipalki-do
<danielmato> pero no aprendi nada...
<danielmato> bueno
<libertcharrua> jjaja
<libertcharrua> seguro que si
<EduardoR> holas!
<libertcharrua> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> hoy estuve con Brechner :P
<magu42> linda ficha!!!
<EduardoR> Firmaron acuerdo Ceibal  y MEC
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> y yo de camiseta Ubuntera, lala la la 
<EduardoR> en el evento de como 4 horas se presentaron los planes de Espacios Ceibal
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> una mezclla de Centro MEC para Plan Ceibal
<libertcharrua> me mato en facebook eso de si antes era concubinato
<EduardoR> jajaa
<EduardoR> es bien absurdo que necesiten firmar semejante cosas
<EduardoR> el acuerdo decia algo como "lo que se necesite apropiado para hacer lo que sea"
<EduardoR> era 100% para figurar
<libertcharrua> la burrocracia viste
<EduardoR> la cosa que el MNAV pronto va a ser Espacio Ceibal
<EduardoR> y me van a dar una MAgallanes
<EduardoR> o varias (!)
<EduardoR> y parte de la infraestructura para darle palante
<EduardoR> la cosa que hice una bandera terrible
<iznogud> buenas noches 
<EduardoR> porque cuando salieron a hablar de Ubuntu en las magallanes , no podían evitar mi camiseta
<libertcharrua> buenas noches iznogud 
<danielmato> hola iznogud 
<EduardoR> asi que cada vez que los correjía, metía una por la comunidad :P
<iznogud> que tal llibert e ainda mas
<EduardoR> hola iznogud
<libertcharrua> que pasa con ubuntu en las magallanes?
<EduardoR> es un 10.04
<iznogud> eso
<libertcharrua> ah
<EduardoR> pero están pintados, no tienen detalles, ni ellos saben como desbloquearlas
<EduardoR> están en otra
<EduardoR> comentaron que un grupo de voluntarios , hizo el detalle del desbloqueo que no es oficial
<EduardoR> pero ellos no lo avalan, porque ellos no lo tienen todavía
<EduardoR> WTF! ellos se supone que son los que deberían enseñar como desbloquearlas
<danielmato> EduardoR, que ventajas tiene desbloquearlas? es por el deterrent ese?
<EduardoR> bloqueada no arranca
<libertcharrua> estara la gran M detrás de eso?
<EduardoR> no, es el antirrobo
<danielmato> no entiendo, explica para extraterrestre
<EduardoR> tiene que estar
<EduardoR> a ver, las XO si no estan cerca de una escuela cada tanto
<EduardoR> se bloquea
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> la Magallanes si no se conecta a Internet cada tanto se bloquea
<danielmato> y no saben desbloquarlas...
<EduardoR> es por Internet, no por una antena ceibal
<EduardoR> eso, no tienen el procedimiento formalizado para enseñar
<danielmato> no te puedo creer
<EduardoR> ellos enseñan como desbloquear las XO, las Olodata
<danielmato> son de terror
<EduardoR> Olidata y las JumpPC
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ las de liceo , si se conectan a cualquier wifi se renueva el theft deterrent?  o solo en el liceo?
<EduardoR> pero las MAgallanes están esperando...
<EduardoR> en cualquier lado, que tenga internet
<magu42> con razón , me parecia que estaba haciendo eso
<EduardoR> aunque Lailah, reportaba que algunoslugares no refrescan el contador
<EduardoR> aunque navegue
<EduardoR> la cosa que estoy cada vez mas metido en esto :P
<EduardoR> oficialmente :)
<magu42> masoquista
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> atenti, (ubuntulog) que no buchonee
<danielmato> y el theft ese es un programa?
<magu42> después andas a las putea.... 
<EduardoR> si sigo así, en poco hacemos acuerdo Ubuntu Uruguay - Plan Ceibal
<danielmato> que se conecta al hard de la compu, y hace que no arranque?
<magu42> +1
<danielmato> +1
<magu42> si danielmato , le dice al tpm , que es un chip agregado que esa maquina es quien es
<EduardoR> es un programa, muy SL, pero el Ceibal, no sabe lo que significa, asi que no lo dá
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ en el rap ceibal está como clonarlo y ponerlo en otro linux
<EduardoR> lo gracioso que si llamás y decis que no está robada, la destraban
<EduardoR> sin confirmar nada :P
<danielmato> o sea que no sirve de mucho?
<EduardoR> en otro ubuntu?
<magu42> si
<EduardoR> el programa deberia andar en cualquier cosa
<danielmato> que lindo, aca hay un post de como desbloquarla...
<danielmato> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9904564/Magallanes-ceibal-Theft-Deterrent-Server-Equot_maquina-bloqu.html
<EduardoR> lo que no te apoyan a hacer eso "por contrato"
<magu42> claro
<EduardoR> ojo que hay un montón de boludos que no saben nada y postean cualquiera
<danielmato> y esto se puede usar en otras maquinas?
<magu42> http://www.mediagala.com/rap/foro/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=829
<ssh-ninja> magu42: hola
<EduardoR> lo de taringa lo vi en otro lado, pero tener un servidor me parece medio loco
<magu42> ssh-ninja⟿ este nick es peor que el otro  jaja
<EduardoR> lo de mediagala lo mandé yo a la lista olpc-uruguay, pero nadie dijo haberlo hecho
<magu42> ssh-ninja⟿ hola , igual
<EduardoR> hola ssh-ninja
<ssh-ninja> :-D
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ lo divertido es que alguien le pregunta como instalarlo en xp , y le contestan para linux , ( a proposito) jjeje
<EduardoR> lo del servidor está muy al cuete, porque no sirve para lo que queremos
<EduardoR> en XP, lo instalás con el setup.exe sin dramas
<magu42> ufff
<EduardoR> la calentura es no poder reinstalar un ubuntu 10.10 y ponerle el paquete
<EduardoR> hoy pregunté eso y ni idea tienen 
<danielmato> por lo que vi, hay que agregar un repositorio e instalar
<EduardoR> hay repo?
<EduardoR> habia de 9.10, pero ya no sirve esa versiond el programa
<EduardoR> la cosa que si lo re-empaquetamos, lo subimos a Launchpad como ubuntu Uruguay
<EduardoR> pero hay que probarlo
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> se ve esta? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=192882524126120&set=t.1621255606&type=1&theater
<iznogud> ese color degrade es fallo de la tofo o es unico
<EduardoR> vieron? es una serie limitada!
<EduardoR> y ubuntu es plateado
<iznogud> no vale hay  que cobrar patentes
<EduardoR> es un experimento que hizo el profe con una
<iznogud> che Eduardo pero la foto o salio mal o vos no estabas muy en linea
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> miré el resto del album, estaba deplorable
<libertcharrua> parece que estavas alegre
<EduardoR> y representando a ubuntu así, un desastre
<EduardoR> eramos dos, hic!
<libertcharrua> la guarana es braba
<libertcharrua> usté un genio
<danielmato> cambiando radicalmente el ángulo de la charla
<EduardoR> si, pega duro 
<danielmato> esta confirmada la pizzabuntu este sábado?
<EduardoR> seguro
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> si postergamos el eventito ubuntu installfest
<EduardoR> para el 10 dic, entonces al 3-4 dic de cubox hay que ir a representar, no?
<EduardoR> yo estoy pensando como quedaría el cartel naranja de ubuntu por allá ;)
<EduardoR> la cosa es meter algun proyectito
<EduardoR> aunque sea inicial
<danielmato> a que te referis con proyectito inicial?
<EduardoR> algo para figurar
<danielmato> ???
<EduardoR> pero de datos abiertos no se me ocurre nada
<EduardoR> algo para esas 30 horas
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> ir a presentarse al concurso
<danielmato> no entendi mucho lo del concurso
<danielmato> hay que escribir soft?
<danielmato> o es un tema de uso de los datos abiertos?
<EduardoR> es hacer algun proyecto y hacerlo, claro
<EduardoR> algo elemental, sin mucho diseño claro
<danielmato> igual no entiendo, hoy estoy especialmente lento
<EduardoR> yo estoy encachilado con varias cosas, pero datos abiertos de esos ni idea
<EduardoR> a menos que sean los del museo mismo, no encaro
<EduardoR> datos geograficos 
<EduardoR> y plata del estado, un embole
<EduardoR> http://datos.gub.uy/
<EduardoR> no saco un dato divertido para hacer algo con onda
<danielmato> veo que sigo lento---
<EduardoR> es que no hay nada con onda
<EduardoR> si fuera datos de cines o peliculas
<EduardoR> no se hay miles de cosas movidas, pero eso que hay no me mueve
<danielmato> algo de turismo?
<EduardoR> quizás
<danielmato> a ver si pesco algo
<EduardoR> algo que tengo en carpeta es estandard de eventos
<danielmato> hay que hacer un sistema de consultas de esas bases de datos?
<EduardoR> si, que sin datos, sin base
<EduardoR> que son*
<danielmato> los datos estan
<EduardoR> hay que importar
<danielmato> que pasa si los metes en una tabla y generas algun sistema de consulta
<EduardoR> eso
<danielmato> toco completamente de oido, hace mucho que no hago nada de bases de datos...
<EduardoR> que consultar?
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> todo lo que esta en ese sitio se puede usar verdad?
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> o se puede hacer algo para generar nuevos datos
<danielmato> algo del censo?
<EduardoR> una que vi hace tiempo,es relevar lugares de algun tipo y clasificarlo
<danielmato> pero este portal te lleva a otros portales, donde esta la info?
<EduardoR> por ejemplo, estatuaria
<EduardoR> en cada lugar que apuntan
<EduardoR> a ver esta, hacer un sistema para relevar las estatuas de mvd o del uruguay
<danielmato> entre en el de multimedia, on tan los datos?
<EduardoR> y ponerlas en un mapa
<danielmato> eso me gusta, se usan los datos geograficos y los de estatuas
<EduardoR> no son datos abierto
<danielmato> no entiendo
<EduardoR> lo de multimedia
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> es otro sitio de agesic
<EduardoR> lo de la estatuaria
<danielmato> yo entro en datos.org.uy, de ahi como saco que datos son abiertos ?
<EduardoR> otra es relevar los museos que son un montón
<EduardoR> de datos.oreg.uy son todos, aunque alli no estan
<danielmato> donde estan los datos?
<EduardoR> datos.montevideo.gub.uy
<danielmato> esos son los de montevideo
<danielmato> cada uno tiene su propio sitio con datos?
<EduardoR> si y es responsable 
<EduardoR> de que estén bien
<EduardoR> no de como se usen
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> allí está la ventaja
<danielmato> podemos tomar cualquier dato que sea libre, eso lo entendi
<EduardoR> se despreocupan del uso
<danielmato> ahora, como llegamos a los datos?
<EduardoR> http://www.montevideo.gub.uy/datos-abiertos/categorias
<danielmato> el unico que tiene datos publicados es el de la IM?
<EduardoR> de geograficos , parece que si
<danielmato> podemos usar openstreetmap?
<EduardoR> Canelones tambien
<EduardoR> si, podemos
<danielmato> bien
<EduardoR> la cosa de las estatuas, es generar una visita virtual
<danielmato> openstreetmap + estatuas 
<EduardoR> claro
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> con apoyo del museo quizás
<danielmato> php + mysql?
<EduardoR> existe un libro de estatuaria
<EduardoR> puede ser
<danielmato> o sea, php + mysql + openstreetmap + estatuas + fotos + descripcion
<EduardoR> pero en mi maquina el mysql palmo y no hubo forma de revivirlo
<EduardoR> no pude ni detonarlo 
<danielmato> hay un excelente tuto de como instalar xampp en ubuntu... je je
<EduardoR> es ponerlo de nuevo y no hay forma
<danielmato> y no depende del instalado
<EduardoR> pero apesta
<EduardoR> te lo digo aqui, eso está prohibido
<danielmato> lo que?
<EduardoR> sorry
<danielmato> lo que?
<EduardoR> eso es para localhost en una red local, no para un servicio publico
<danielmato> off course
<EduardoR> lo pones a internet y sos boleta
<danielmato> es para hacer pruebas en localhost
<EduardoR> cada semana bajo una actualizacion de apache 
<danielmato> en internet necesitas que lo tenga el hosting
<danielmato> igual, no nos derivemos
<EduardoR> en mnav.gub.uy es mi pc con ubuntu de repos
<danielmato> sigamos con las estatuas
<EduardoR> pero alli tengo todo normalito
<EduardoR> y funca, creo
<EduardoR> es usable
<danielmato> ya es bastante
<EduardoR> y tengo cieros datos utiles
<EduardoR> ciertos
<EduardoR> tengo datos de artistas y biografias
<EduardoR> y obras
<EduardoR> como csv
<danielmato> para artistas los que me estoy fumando en este momento... me ladran en el oido unos parodistas
<EduardoR> http://mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=artistas
<EduardoR> allí hay 800
<EduardoR> pero tengo escondidos algunos, y piuedo lagar como 1500
<EduardoR> largar , publicar
<EduardoR> y quizás 500 mas con algo de laburo
<EduardoR> porque hay repetidos
<EduardoR> quizás es una base de 1800 artistas
<EduardoR> solo eso, quitar repetidos
<EduardoR> es un laburo
<danielmato> ya veo
<EduardoR> hacer un programa para depurar esos datos
<EduardoR> quitar duplicados y asignarles un ID
<EduardoR> un nombre canonico o preferido
<EduardoR> y los otros como alternativos
<EduardoR> eso es hacer un diccionario controlado
<EduardoR> quizás eso es un proyecto solo
<EduardoR> un sistema para preparar esos datos
<EduardoR> por medio de la comunidad
<EduardoR> una wikipedia de datos de artistas uruguayos
<danielmato> y eso sirve para lo de datos abiertos?
<EduardoR> y con posibilidad de expandir a otros paises
<EduardoR> supongo que si
<EduardoR> el museo tiene datos sin procesar
<EduardoR> por falta de laburo voluntario de ordenarlos
<EduardoR> pero si encontramos los voluntarios, no hay programa
<EduardoR> el huevo o la gallina
<EduardoR> nadie busca voluntarios porque no hay programa
<danielmato> o sea, si quiero dar una mano, ¿puedo?
<EduardoR> esa sería unapropuesta que se puede plantear
<EduardoR> tenemos datos en access
<EduardoR> abandonados
<EduardoR> divergieron de la base principal
<EduardoR> esos 500 que te dije
<danielmato> access, blerj
<EduardoR> luego de los 1500 que creo que están bien, les falta proligidad
<danielmato> se puede usar libreoffice para ver los datos de access?
<EduardoR> los exporto a csv
<danielmato> como exportas access a csv?
<EduardoR> el hecho que se abandonaron en access es anecdótico
<EduardoR> guardar como
<EduardoR> tabla por tabla
<danielmato> desde libreoffice se puede?
<EduardoR> lo hago en access y por ultima vez
<EduardoR> usar Access para decirle bye-bye
<EduardoR> es para lo mejor que se puede usar :)
<danielmato> genial
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:00:21)
 * magu42 is away: pero es voluntario
<EduardoR> digamos que está en csv. punto
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> jeje
<danielmato> como se ayuda?
<EduardoR> estamos planteando algo como el soft de la wikipedia
<EduardoR> no los datos, sino el soft que soporta los datos
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> generacion y mantenimiento
<EduardoR> y hay otra, pero medio divagada
<EduardoR> a ver como la explico
<EduardoR> en la biblioteca hay una viejita
<danielmato> hace muchisimo que no meto mano en nada, necesito refrescar todo, pero estoy dispuesto a dar una mano
<EduardoR> que llenó cientos de hojas de word
<EduardoR> con definiciones
<EduardoR> o mejor dicho, pequeños analisis de "temas"
<EduardoR> es tal cual una wiki en word
<EduardoR> lo peor que son 3 archivos
<danielmato> hay que hacer merge de 3 archivos?
<EduardoR> "tematico nacional" tematico latinoamericano" y "tematico internacional"
<danielmato> son separados entonces
<EduardoR> no, pero si, hay que ver como meterlo en una wiki
<EduardoR> es muy choto
<EduardoR> pero faltaria una manija enorme
<EduardoR> llamada "analisis del caso biblioteca mnav"
<danielmato> pero lo que pretendes es una wiki completa
<EduardoR> que de como resultado que hay que meterlo en "una wiki"
<danielmato> me gusta mucho
<EduardoR> exacto, es medio boludo
<EduardoR> porque los datos están
<EduardoR> una wiki es una wiki, no se necesita mas nada
<danielmato> y entonces?
<EduardoR> pero no se como arrancar
<danielmato> no me digas nada, ¿burocracia?
<EduardoR> o sea si yo instalo una wiki
<EduardoR> no pasa naranja
<EduardoR> el word a wiki solo no va
<EduardoR> me meten a pasar a mi!
<EduardoR> me explico?
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> ctrl+c - ctrl+v
<EduardoR> como sería la cosa para lograr que se haga una movida
<EduardoR> como 1500 copy and paste
<danielmato> entendi
<EduardoR> voluntaria de mover esos datos
<danielmato> no hay drama administrativo, solo operacional
<EduardoR> y "liberarlos"
<EduardoR> o sea es el proyecto 2
<danielmato> blueGriffon? o algo asi, no servira?
<EduardoR> buscar una wiki que ande con pegar de word
<EduardoR> eso es html puro
<danielmato> writer, guardar como html
<EduardoR> hay que conseguir un GoogleDocs libre
<danielmato> como un gdocs libre?
<EduardoR> algo como ese que es uruguayo
<danielmato> no entendi
<EduardoR> el fengoffice
<EduardoR> http://www.fengoffice.com/web/
<danielmato> ya lo vi
<EduardoR> http://www.fengoffice.com/web/about-us.php?lang=es
<danielmato> gdocs no es libre?
<EduardoR> el feng genera html y ni necesita decirte
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> y que pasa con libreoffice?
<EduardoR> la cosa que se neceista una wiki con  ajax 
<EduardoR> una wiki que indexa palabra o temas
<EduardoR> de un parrafo cada tema
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> o como mucho una A4
<danielmato> ajax tengo que arrancar de cero total
<EduardoR> un ajax listo para pegar allí
<EduardoR> como el que tiene drupal
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> tengo que volver a la escuelita de los programadores...
<EduardoR> no hay que programar nada
<EduardoR> solo encontrar la solucion hecha
<EduardoR> quizas modificar un poco
<danielmato> y esto que relacion tiene con lo del 3 de diciembre?
<EduardoR> buena esa, nada
<EduardoR> jaja
<danielmato> venia medio perdido el tipo
<EduardoR> pero esa igual serviria para otra cosa
<danielmato> si hablás de "modificar" en eso ando bastante bien
<danielmato> ok, lo del mnav es otro proyecto
<EduardoR> para una actividad de cooperacion mnav-ubuntu
<danielmato> siiiii
<EduardoR> algo publicable, 
<danielmato> me gusta
<EduardoR> para sacarse fotos :P
<danielmato> y salir en la tele (yo no)
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> la cosa que una movidade esas puede generar convocatoria
<danielmato> me gusta mucho
<EduardoR> y si el mnav es Espacio Ceibal, la cosa cambia
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> porque da pie para hacer cosas sin relacion directa 
<EduardoR> con las actividades del museo
<EduardoR> y asi ponerse creativo
<EduardoR> es una de las ideas de esto, generar actividades proactivas
<danielmato> me gusta mucho la idea de hacer algo
<EduardoR> con esto tenemos un marco legal
<EduardoR> la otra, te cuento
<danielmato> creo que este sabado vamos a tener mucha cosa para hablar
<danielmato> contame
<EduardoR> el pasaje junto al museo
<EduardoR> pasaje Laroche
<danielmato> conozco
<EduardoR> donde viven los pichis
<EduardoR> y se hace la feria los domingos
<EduardoR> es la entrad aoriginal del museo de 1911
<danielmato> hay que recuperarla
<EduardoR> y se quiere *eso*
<EduardoR> poner una pantalla gigante o lo que sea
<danielmato> *eso* =  rifle sanitario?
<EduardoR> para que la gente pueda estar allí 
<danielmato> ah ok
<EduardoR> y habrá o una gran cartelera
<EduardoR> enchufes para cargar ceibalitas
<EduardoR> wifi
<danielmato> interesante movida
<EduardoR> y si hay una pantalla , que se puede modificar con la ceibalita
<EduardoR> que uno se conecte y pueda publicar cosas en el board
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> pero solo conectado allí
<EduardoR> para generar esa movida loca
<danielmato> esta bueno
<EduardoR> se te movió la neurona, no?
<danielmato> me la detonó
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> con wifi, con php
<danielmato> ya venía con la neurona escorada...
<EduardoR> algo de video
<danielmato> ahora hace agua por todos lados
<EduardoR> pero la ceibalita mucho video no maneja
<EduardoR> no se que tan grande la pantalla
<EduardoR> es medio demasiado para ese lugar, quizás 
<danielmato> que pasa si la ceibalita no va directo a la pantalla, sino que se conecta a un server que es el que mueve la pantalla?
<EduardoR> pero si una ventana la dedicamos a pantalla gigante
<EduardoR> si, a un server de por medio, claro
<danielmato> con eso zafamos de la resolucion de video de la ceibalita
<EduardoR> un sistema de audio
<danielmato> nada de wachiturros plis
<EduardoR> nada, ponemos filtro de wachiturros
<danielmato> essa
<EduardoR> hay que ver si la cosa viene de económica o no
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> si viene de poner pantalla con cañon para algun evento particular y luego se saca o si queda permanente
<EduardoR> lo que yo veo que no hay de donde dejar permanente
<EduardoR> si es proyectada de atrás con cañón, es un experimento barato 
<danielmato> Perdon, totalmente off topic, ya se llevaron puesto el UEFI
<danielmato> con 14k se saltaron el inicio seguro del win8
<EduardoR> si gusta está seguro la $$ para implementarlo permanente
<EduardoR> si? quien los puso?
<danielmato> Kleissner, el de stoned bootkit
<danielmato> hay un articulo en fayerwayer...
<danielmato> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/11/investigador-logra-hackear-el-arranque-seguro-de-windows-8/
<EduardoR> genial
<danielmato> no llegaron a sacarlo y ya fue crackeado, ja ja ja
<EduardoR> el doc de canonical redhat decia que el laburo que iban a tener administrando certificados  era un lio para los fabricantes
<EduardoR> para qu eno lo vieran todo de rosa
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:32:01)
<danielmato> son lamentables
<EduardoR> es sistema de certificado digitales es por internet, pero sin centralizacion no tiene forma
<EduardoR> es como el theft deterrent
<EduardoR> yo no creo que se pueda poner un servidor de certificados asi nomás, lo hizo Intel, no me creo que sea tan trivial de romper
<EduardoR> ok, si lo creo
<EduardoR> sabias algo que el MD5 es vulnerable
<danielmato> algo escuche
<EduardoR> yo sabia que se habia bajado 1 o 2 bits del total
<danielmato> se me esta viniendo al piso la grafica, estuve borrando el catalyst viejo, y arme lio
<EduardoR> pero parece que no, para archivos hay un truco que cambiando 128 bytes en el medio haces cualquier md5 que necesites
<danielmato> por otra parte, la almohada grita mi nombre
<EduardoR> yo, tambien tuve movida hoy
<EduardoR> bueno
<EduardoR> largamso, mañana hay reunion
<danielmato> che, me intereso mucho lo del museo, mañana no se si vengo
<EduardoR> chat en -ar
<danielmato> pero el sabado lo charlamos en live
<EduardoR> dale
<danielmato> abrazo
<EduardoR> bye
<robertoa> hola
<veronica_rodrigo> hola
<Ricardo_> The file '/home/ricardo/Descargas/FreeRapid-0.86u1/frd.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Ricardo_> necesito ayuda por favor
<Ricardo_> buen dia a todos
<Ricardo_> The file '/home/ricardo/Descargas/FreeRapid-0.86u1/frd.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Buitre> Hola gente buena
<Buitre> aun dormidos?
<Buitre> mmmmmm
<Buitre> heyyyyy, arriba gente
<Buitre> hoy es viernes, primer día del fin de semana
<DeathHack> hola
<ratman> Hackean Windows 8 y su inicio seguro 
<ratman> en el caso de Windows 8 y su inicio seguro, estos fallaron al prevenir que un exploit de sólo 14 kb se introdujera en el MBR y diera acceso al root del sistema.
<ratman> solo es para que no usen otro sistema
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-19
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, hoy en que canal era el asunto?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: la reunion ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> era a las 23 hoy
<PabloRubianes> pero no se donde
<virusuy> aca
<virusuy> aca
<virusuy> en este canal
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> me parece que no es un buen dia para esto
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: definitivamente.
<virusuy> viernes a la noche es como que juntemos a un monton de gente de 18 a estudiar historia del arte un sabado a las 2 am
<jeros1712> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola jeros1712 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, quedara para la proxima semana
<PabloRubianes> el jueves
<jeros1712> vine a por la reunion
<jeros1712> pero veo que se pasa 
<PabloRubianes> jeros1712, somos virusuy y yo
<PabloRubianes> como que no da no?
<jeros1712> si, es verdad
<jeros1712> una pena, entonces estare al tanto de cuando se haga para ver si puedo dar una mano 
<PabloRubianes> jeros1712, supongo que el proximo jueves
<PabloRubianes> hay que arreglar con unimix
<virusuy> mails a la listas!!!
<virusuy> nota: deberia haber una lista unica de coordinación
<jeros1712> saludos, estoy al tanto de la maillist
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: que linda noche para juntar a un gringo que nos enseñe a empaquetar
<unimix> buenas noches a todos
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> buenas unimix 
<unimix> disculpen que llegue tarde pero la gente de Fibertel corto el enlace hasta hace unos minutos
<PabloRubianes> no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> por poca gente no se hizo reunion
<virusuy> uh lei en twitter que Fibertel cagó todo
<virusuy> jajajaj
<unimix> posta virusuy ?
<virusuy> unimix: si, pero no decia porque ni nada.
<unimix> nunca te dicen ni por que ni nada
<unimix> es un clasico que corten y que la tengas que fumar asi como viene
<virusuy> unimix: es un bajón, pero ta. peor aca, que pagamos una torta de guita por unas velocidades horribles
<unimix> Aca pagamos una torta de guita por una velocidad supuestamente fenomenal, siempre que funcione
<unimix> les cuento algunas novedades ?
<EuzkoArima> dale
<virusuy> unimix: dale
<unimix> Como de la UP no me dieron ni cnco de bola, le mande un mail a una persona que trabaja en la Universidad de Quilmes y con la cual siempre he tenido muy buena onda
<unimix> y el para conmigo y con Ubuntu en general
<unimix> Me prometio que la semana que viene me contesta, luego de hablar con las areas encargadas de administrar instalaciones y la direccion de la universidad
<PabloRubianes> que bueno
<unimix> pero el se tiene fe y me adelanto que cree que no habra ningun tipo de problema
<jarfuch> es muy lindo lugar!
<unimix> le pedi que por lo menos nos habilite un auditorio totalmente equipado para las charlas plenarias
<unimix> y, eventualmente, algunas aulas mas si llegamos a necesitar plantear la pauta de charlas en paralelo
<EuzkoArima> unimix: yo no vi a la persona que conozco de CAECE, espero primero a ver que contestan los de quilmes
<unimix> y sobre ese tema queria conversar con Ustedes
<unimix> ok EuzkoArima, perfecto
<PabloRubianes> PREGUNTA: de persona que solo sabe que quilmes es una cerveza
<PabloRubianes> que tan facil/cerca es llegar a la universidad esa?
<unimix> era :)
<PabloRubianes> no es mas?
<jarfuch> no es cerveza hace bastante!! es algo parecido
<jarfuch> pero CERVEZA no
<unimix> autopista La Plata- BsAs, salida Quilmes, 15/20 cuadras y estas en la Universidad
<jarfuch> llegar es bastante sencillo de todos lados,
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<jarfuch> es un poquito lejos quizas pero es facil llegar
<unimix> igualmente ese es el acceso por auto, desde el otro win podes llegar en tren
<unimix> y te bajas en la estacion Quilmes
<unimix> y caminando seran no mas de 10 cuadras
<PabloRubianes> bien
<unimix> igualmente a todos los que vengan de otro pais vamos a tratar de arreglar la movilidad asi no tienen que sufrir
<unimix> :)
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<jarfuch> Cañuelas se consider aotro pais?
<jarfuch> ;)
<unimix> el edificio es bastante moderno y posee un parque y, fundamentalmente, una parrilla
<unimix> :) jarfuch
<unimix> asi que tambien podemos organizar una choriceada de cierre el ultimo dia
<PabloRubianes> me parece bien
<jarfuch> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> como ven estoy aplicando ingenieria inversa: empiezo por el cierre :P
<jarfuch> jajajaja
<unimix> si llega a fallar quilmes, el plan C es Universidad de Lanus
<unimix> que es mas o menos parecido llegar, solo que el campus es enormeee y adentro caminas un monton
<unimix> si el dia esta lindo, zafas. Si llueve es un garron
<unimix> el tren desde COnstitucion a Quilmes demora unos 15/20 minutos
<PabloRubianes> si mayo ya empieza a complicarse ese tema
<unimix> sep
<unimix> tema sponsors .... Juan Manuel Zele me adelanto que posiblemente la empresa donde el labura no tenga inconvenientes en volver a patrocinar esta UbuCon
<unimix> el año pasado hicieron la impresion de todas las credenciales y compraron los portacredenciales y las tiritas color naranja Ubuntu :P
<unimix> ese tipo de ayuda nos sirve mucho
<PabloRubianes> esta bueno ese tema para darle nivel al evento
<PabloRubianes> tema sitio... ustedes tenian un dominio de ubucon no?
<unimix> tenemos ubucon.org.ar y justo estaba pensando en ver como podemos hacer para quitarle el .ar o que parkee en un lugar comun
<unimix> onda UbuCon.org, por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> ya esta usado ubucon.org
<unimix> quien lo usa, Canonical ?
<PabloRubianes> el LoCo de los angeles
<PabloRubianes> tiene el proximo evento
<PabloRubianes> http://ubuconsur.org/ ta libre
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> listo, reservemoslo asi despues lo usamos
<jarfuch> +1
<virusuy> tema!!!
<unimix> para mi ese y sino o tambien ubuconla.org
<virusuy> lista
<virusuy> la idea de tener dos listas no esta buena
<PabloRubianes> si marcar presencia en sitio + redes es fundamental
<virusuy> me parece mejor separar las listas
<unimix> lista de e-mail ?
<virusuy> unimix: si
<virusuy> me parece mejor separarlo de las 2 listas
<virusuy> tanto de la de arg como la de uru
<unimix> o sea una lista con tag [ubuconsur]
<PabloRubianes> se puede hacer un grupo en LP y pedir una lista de ahi
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: puede ser si
<unimix> si, +1
<virusuy> no nos haran una lista oficial ?
<EuzkoArima> +1
<virusuy> es medio complicado ?
<unimix> vir
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, ahora si
<PabloRubianes> capaz que mas adelante si
<unimix> virusuy, si la hacen oficial, mejor !!
<virusuy> unimix: no se como es el proceso
<virusuy> pero se puede averigguar
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que mandar una carta al CC piediendo eso y apoyo?
<unimix> el proceso sera que si nos sale bien y logramos acaparar la atencion de los demas, ahi nos emepezaran a ver de otra forma y tal vez oficialicen la lista
<virusuy> es probable
<virusuy> y oficialicen el evento
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que cuando oficializan la lista
<unimix> PabloRubianes, no al CC no, en todo caso al LoCo Council, pero una consulta con beuno nunca viene mal
<PabloRubianes> cambia de list.launchpad a list.ubuntu
<virusuy> [Lectura] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningAnUbucon
<PabloRubianes> unimix, a mi me parece que ya es mas que solo LoCo esto
<unimix> es mas, creo que el tema amerita abrir un proyecto comun en LP y con eso fundamentamos la lista
<PabloRubianes> unimix, la lista de launchpad se la dan a todos los grupos
<unimix> PabloRubianes, no por ahora ya que somos AR y UY, solo dos LoCos (valga la redundancia) :P
<PabloRubianes> no hay que fundamentar nada
<PabloRubianes> fundamentar es para que sea @list.ubuntu.com
<unimix> PabloRubianes, a eso me referia
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion es que despues cambia de direccion la lista
<PabloRubianes> y se arma problema
<unimix> me parece que si UbuConSur tiene su propio espacio en LP tendra mas visibilidad
<PabloRubianes> si empezamos con la lista ahora, seria mejor usarla hasta que sea el evento
<PabloRubianes> luego de eso cambiarla
<unimix> por que cambiarla ?
<PabloRubianes> porque si vos abris una lista en LP es @list.launchpad.net
<PabloRubianes> pero al ser oficial y pasar a @list.ubuntu.com
<unimix> ah, perdon, cierto, me habia olvidado
<PabloRubianes> cambia la dire de mail
<PabloRubianes> por eso puede que sea un problema la transicion
<PabloRubianes> pero puede que no
<PabloRubianes> a mi que sea launchpad no me molesta mucho
<unimix> ok, arranquemos con @launchpad y despues vemos
<unimix> que dicen los demas ?
<virusuy> +1
<jarfuch> +1
<EuzkoArima> +1
<PabloRubianes> toy en launchpad ya
<PabloRubianes> nombre del grupo?
<virusuy> avisar en ambas listas que los temas a tratar se va a hacer en esa lista y listo. (redundancia total)
<PabloRubianes> ubuconsur o ubuconsouth?
<jarfuch> sur
<virusuy> Ubucon South America? 
<unimix> UbuConSur o UbuConSouthAmerica
<virusuy> la primera
<jarfuch> UbuConSur +1
<PabloRubianes> yo iria por southamerica
<EuzkoArima> a /me me cuesta decidirme
<unimix> tambien podriamos ponerle UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> LA +1
<jarfuch> si, LA tambien
<unimix> el tema entre que sea SUR o South... es para la gringada
<EuzkoArima> +1 UbuConLA
<jarfuch> prefiero que sea en castellano, por eso opino que no south
<jarfuch> pero que sea democratico
<PabloRubianes> me parece que LA sirve para la gringada y para nosotros
<unimix> a mi tambien pero el resto de la comunidad internacional no lee español
<jarfuch> si, esta bien
<PabloRubianes> unimix, LA es Latin America
<unimix> +1 PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> tambien
<PabloRubianes> los gringos entienden
<jarfuch> +1 LA
<PabloRubianes> listo quedo LA
<jarfuch> (cambio rapidisimo de opinion!!!) :P
<unimix> excelente !
<virusuy> jarfuch: jajajaja
<unimix> jarfuch, esta permitido cambiar de opinion si estas convencido de que lo otro es mejor
<virusuy> LAX es Los Angenes
<virusuy> aviso por las dudas
<virusuy> xD
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> listo
<unimix> me gusta !
<jarfuch> unimix: si, totalmente, 
<PabloRubianes> lo dejo abierto o moderado?
<unimix> respecto del site .... que se les ocurre ?
<unimix> que buena pregunta !
<virusuy> unimix: algo simple !! por favor !!
<virusuy> mientras mas simple, mucho mejor
<virusuy> propongo un wordpress
<virusuy> a tono.. y listo
<unimix> virusuy tiene razon, apliquemos KISS
<virusuy> con la info necesaria y nada mas, mientras mas simple y facil de navegar, mejor
<jarfuch> +1 virusuy
<virusuy> y otra cosa
<virusuy> REDES SOCIALES !!!
<virusuy> twitter y facebook principalmente
<PabloRubianes> wordpress?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si, blog simple de manejar
<unimix> PabloRubianes, a que nos exponemos si se deja abierta ?
<PabloRubianes> wordpress es para un blog no para un sitio
<PabloRubianes> unimix, a que entre cualquiera
<PabloRubianes> pero nada grave
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si te dieras cuenta cuantos sitios posta corren con wordpress
<virusuy> te sorpreneria
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, le estoy tomando bronca pero por problemas personales
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<unimix> quienes mayan algo de WP ?
<virusuy> unimix: yo me doy maña
<virusuy> averiguo si un amigo diseñador puede dar una mano
<virusuy> btw, dejenme ver si no esta en skype
<PabloRubianes> http://www.pycon.org/ http://djangocon.us/ http://rubyconfargentina.org/es/event/now
<unimix> aplausos para el webmaster de UbuConLA por favor ! :)
<PabloRubianes> el de pycon da verguenza
<virusuy> el de rubyconf 
<PabloRubianes> unimix, yo tambien
<virusuy> es , por lejos, el mejor
<PabloRubianes> a mi me gusta el de djangocon
<unimix> buenisimo, si hay quienes puedan ayudar con WP, adelante con eso
<PabloRubianes> http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<unimix> y si ademas consiguen diseñadores graficos, mejor aun ! :)
<PabloRubianes> para mi tendria que ser sitio + blog
<virusuy> aviso que no es seguro
<virusuy> pero.. el loco es re buena onda
<virusuy> les confirmo en la semana
<unimix> y .. probemos a ver que dice virusuy
<unimix> ok
<virusuy> unimix: osea, mientras saquemos theme y logo
<virusuy> estamos del otro lado
<PabloRubianes> hay un tema de ubuntu para wp
<PabloRubianes> capaz que se puede modificar
<unimix> el asunto es que tenemos que darle la misma impronta grafica al site y a los pepeles (credenciales, etc.)
<unimix> asi que tenemos que trabajar muy coordinadamente
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hay que conseguir dise;adores graficos
<unimix> y para nosotros en general, el tema diseño grafico es y sera una asignatura pendiente
<virusuy> si, es un tema complejo
<virusuy> no hay artwork en ubuntu ?
<virusuy> digo, como team oficial
<virusuy> capaz podemos movernos por ai
<virusuy> ahi*
<unimix> mañana le mando un mail a Guille Espertino, que esta en Santa Fe y es un recontra capo como diseñador grafico
<unimix> virusuy, siempre que cumpla la regla KISS, lo que sea
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si el logo de ubuntu lo podemos usar
<jarfuch> unimix: es el de ohweb?
<PabloRubianes> el artwork lo tenemos que hacer nosotros
<unimix> jarfuch, sep
<virusuy> dejenme mandarle mail a la gente del artwork
<virusuy> y ver que onda
<virusuy> capaz nos hacen la gamba
<jarfuch> si, es un maestro!
<virusuy> le hicieron la gamba al bugsquad
<unimix> al final somos cinco gatos locos pero podemos laburar igual :P
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> yo ensaba ahora
<virusuy> en vez de sitio
<virusuy> link a wiki ?
<virusuy> bieeeen armadita y bieeeeeen prolija ?
<virusuy> wiki de wiki.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> queda mejor sitio
<unimix> a mi la wiki me da como que es la trastienda
<unimix> el backstage del site
<virusuy> unimix: si, buen punto
<jarfuch> es demasiado casero para mi gusto
<PabloRubianes> hay que conseguir un estilo con un dise;ador y guiarnos por eso
<PabloRubianes> sitio, redes materiales todo con lo mismo
<jarfuch> igual ahora cambio de opinion, denme un ratito
<PabloRubianes> remeras de ubucon
<jarfuch> :P
<PabloRubianes> se necesita LOGO DE UBUCON
<virusuy> rameras?
<virusuy> :-P
<jarfuch> +1 virusuy
<PabloRubianes> mas bien quiero una remera de ubucon
<unimix> como ven, van apareciendo quichicientos detalles ...
<virusuy> aaaaaaaaa zorro viejo !
<jarfuch> jejejeje
<jarfuch> no taaan viejo!
<PabloRubianes> acuerdense que esta ubuntulog2 
<PabloRubianes> digo mas :P
<unimix> algo importante: Tenemos que contar con el site y contenidos basicos listos para poder tirarle la manga a Canonical
<PabloRubianes> unimix, tendriamos que ponernos metas tipo cronograma
<PabloRubianes> ponele para el 1/1 tener logo y sitio
<unimix> o sea que miestras algunos laburan con eso, otros tendran que estar procurando otros recursos o gestionando otros temas
<PabloRubianes> y donde va a ser
<unimix> bien PabloRubianes, me estas leyendo la mente
<jarfuch> armar un ToDo e ir chequeando que se tiene y que falta
<jarfuch> y quien
<unimix> por eso dije de armar un proyecto en LP
<virusuy> unimix: wiki con To-Do
<unimix> pero si hay algo mejor, vamos con eso
<virusuy> antes que nada, tema cash by canonical
<virusuy> tenemos un Ok ?
<virusuy> o todavia nada
<unimix> virusuy, acabo de mencionar una condicion basica para lograr un ok de parte de ellos
<virusuy> ah, no lei
<unimix> si no hay site ni contenidos basicos, no hay ok
<virusuy> Ok
<virusuy> entonces hasta que no alcancemos eso, no hay ok
<PabloRubianes> y si tenemos que tener alguna prueba de que no nos vamos con la guita
<virusuy> listo, vamos a fijar metas señores ?
<virusuy> algun alma que edite el wiki del evento .
<unimix> fijemos el lugar donde plasmaremos esas metas y documentaremos los avances
<virusuy> wiki, sin dudas
<unimix> yo no tengo problemas en arrancar con la wiki, pero soy de darle ese toque crudo, bien techie, sin cotillon
<unimix> wikiname UbuConLA, ok ?
<PabloRubianes> abria que asignar tareas
<jarfuch> +1
<jarfuch> al wikiname
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConSouthAmerica
<PabloRubianes> ya esta hecho
<virusuy> un aplauso para PabloRubianes 
<unimix> ah, me habia olvidado ...
<virusuy> un visionario
<virusuy> venia del futuro PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> vino del futuro*
<PabloRubianes> una cosa
<virusuy> vino amargado porque sabia que el domingo come de la mano Nacional
<PabloRubianes> que hosting vamos a usar?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, vas a comer vos.... gallina
<unimix> ehmmm ... para .... UbuConLA y wiki UbuConSouthAmerica ....
<virusuy> unimix: buen detalle 
<unimix> son dos cosas distintas ? Es lo mismo ?
<virusuy> vamos a unificar todo
<PabloRubianes> eso fue antes :S
<virusuy> sino es un embole para despues
<unimix> si, por eso lo menciono
<PabloRubianes> a ver si sale rename
<PabloRubianes> mirando el wiki
<virusuy> tiene que salir 
<unimix> sino, copy & delete
<PabloRubianes> MOIN MOIN es lo mas grande despues de culo magico suarez
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> ya esta
<unimix> joya !
<unimix> quiero comentar algo importante
<PabloRubianes> te deja renombrar paginas y subpaginas
<unimix> es fundamental que cada miembro de cada LoCo haga ruido con el tema UbuCon, con cada cosa que se haga o se diga
<PabloRubianes> yo estaba esperando para empezar a joder en el planet ubuntu
<unimix> si la gente ve que hay mucha gente hablando del tema, se enganchan, se entusiasman y vienen a colaborar porque querran ser parte de la movida
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> si hay silencio, la gente piensa que no va a pasar nada y lo deja ir
<unimix> nosotros le decimos "mover el avispero"
<PabloRubianes> hay que conseguir un logo a modo de marca
<jarfuch> igual, tendriamos que tener claro fecha exacta y lugar para ir mencinandolo, no?
<PabloRubianes> asi empezamos a hablar en FB twitter identi.ca y G+
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: siiiiii
<unimix> todo lo que sea diseño grafico que lo manejen los diseñadores. Nosotros tenemos que darle las pautas para que hagan susu diseños lo mas representativos posible
<PabloRubianes> ademas de hacer algun tipo de comision de difusion... asi todo el dia hay alguien posteando
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si
<virusuy> +1
<PabloRubianes> unimix, para mi tendriamos que seguir algo medio parecido al sitio de ubuntu 
<PabloRubianes> y UDS
<PabloRubianes> hay fotos de como eran los dise;os
<unimix> Ok, cuanto mas alineado estemos a esa imagen, ejor
<unimix> mejor
<PabloRubianes> de afiches y de credenciales
<unimix> los del 2010 preguntas ?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> hay fotos de como eran los dise;os de afiches y credenciales
<PabloRubianes> aparte es todo bien minimalista
<unimix> de la UDS ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> las credenciales naranjas taban geniales
<unimix> Ok, creo que en la wiki de Ubuntu hay una seccion de artwork
<unimix> a nosotros nos toco la linea purpura en el 2010
<PabloRubianes> sino yo conosco gente que fue
<PabloRubianes> asi que se puede conseguir material
<unimix> ok, avanti con eso tambien !
<unimix> resumamos ...
<jarfuch> Creado en FB grupo UbuConLA
<unimix> comienzo la wiki con las tareas
<unimix> bien jarfuch !
<PabloRubianes> jarfuch, pasa dire
<jarfuch> http://www.facebook.com/groups/190168641068487/
<unimix> harbia que generar un grupo UbuCOnLA en identi.ca y otro en twitter
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> pero se necesita logo
<PabloRubianes> para generar marca
<PabloRubianes> eso es importante
<unimix> y pasar user & pass a varios de nosotros para que podamos postear desde ahi
<virusuy> Pero sin logo no somos nada señores
<unimix> si, cierto, pero reservemos los nombres y cunado tengamos la imagen empezamos con el ruido
<unimix> lo mismo en G+
<unimix> soncosas que podemos ir haciendo mientras se laburo con la grafica/logo
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver lo del dominio y hosting
<unimix> mientras no posteemos de ahi, nadie mas que nosotros sabra de su existencia
<unimix> creo que puedo conseguir un hosting basado en Cpanel que incluye Drupal, WP y varias cosas mas
<unimix> es el mismo donde alojamos ubuntu.org.ar
<unimix> mañana podre confirmar esto
<PabloRubianes> dale
<unimix> la lista de mail en LP ya se puede usar ?
<PabloRubianes> sino canonical da hosting a los locos oficiales
<PabloRubianes> unimix, ahora veo eso
<unimix> tambien, pero es mas burocratico
<PabloRubianes> nosotros no lo usamos y ustedes tampoco
<PabloRubianes> por lo que decis
<unimix> asi es
<PabloRubianes> capaz que sino podemos conseguir uno
<PabloRubianes> para los 2
<unimix> probemos
<unimix> eso tambien va a traves del LoCo COuncil
<PabloRubianes> lo que no se es que corre ahi
<unimix> preguntando sabremos
<unimix> si beuno no lo sabe le pregunto a Laura
<PabloRubianes> unimix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<unimix> entonces tengo: averiguar hosting privado y via Ubuntu. Hablar con Guille Espertino por el diseño grafico
<unimix> excelente !
<PabloRubianes> ahi dice drupal
<unimix> suscribirme a la lista de LP y comenzar a darle forma a la wiki
<unimix> ok, no problem con Drupal
<PabloRubianes> pero tienen mas cosas
<PabloRubianes> en portugal lo usan como vps
<PabloRubianes> ahi podes instalar lo que quieras
<unimix> ahhh, eso esta buenisimo !!
<unimix> me encanto !
<PabloRubianes> bueno redondeando
<unimix> dale
<PabloRubianes> sitio quedamos en ver wp o otras alternativas
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> y temas ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> similares al loco.ubuntu.com o ubuntu.com
<unimix> ok
<unimix> quien genera los grupos en identi.ca y twitter ?
<PabloRubianes> yo hago las cuentas es un toque
<unimix> dale
<unimix> en la wiki voy a poner una tentativa de lista de grupos de trabajo en funcion de las cosas que hay que hacer
<unimix> despues cada uno manda sus observaciones/sugerencias/comentarios
<unimix> pero lo mas importante es que los grupos queden conformados y que la gente asuma el compromiso al anotarse en ellos
<virusuy> unimix: +1
<unimix> mi idea es que nadie muera o deje de vivir por organizar esto, pero que con constancia lleguemos a algo que nos brinde mucha satisfaccion y endorfinas
<jarfuch> Creado UbuConLA en identi.ca
<jarfuch> user: UbuConLA
<jarfuch> pass: 230198
<unimix> para loco ! que queda en el log !
<jarfuch> uy!!!
<flomincucci> jajajaj
<jarfuch> lo cambio
<flomincucci> (hola!)
<unimix> la idea es que esa info la maneje el grupo de difusion y algunos mas, no cualquiera que lea el log
<PabloRubianes> jarfuch, ya hice el twitter
<jarfuch> ok PabloRubianes
<jarfuch> ya cambiel la pass
<unimix> hola flomincucci !! Un gusto tenerte por aqui !!
<jarfuch> se las paso??????
<jarfuch> jejejeje
<virusuy> unimix: lo de Fibertel fueron los DNS
<virusuy> dicen.
<unimix> Señores, de pie que ha entrado una dama al canal :)
<jarfuch> clap clap clap
 * virusuy se pone de pie, se saca el sombrero tejano
<flomincucci> ay unimix, que me sonrojo
<flomincucci> entro recién porque salí tarde de la facultad
<flomincucci> pero queria por lo menos hacer acto de presencia
<unimix> virusuy, si hay algo que Fibertel no tiene idea como es es casualmente eso: los DNS
<unimix> Esta muy bien flomincucci, gracias por estar igualmente y a pesar de la jornada
<virusuy> unimix: la posta es usar otros, onda google ( 8.8.8.8 y 4.4.2.2)
<PabloRubianes> asi que busquemos dise;adores!!!
<virusuy> asi no dependes mucho de tu ISP
<unimix> virusuy, uso los de G pero si los servers se caen no llegas nunca 
<virusuy> unimix: entonces el tema es que si es solo DNS, vos usando los de google no tendrias problemas
<virusuy> debe ser DNS y algo mas..
<unimix> aqui se corto el enlace, directamente, virusuy
<virusuy> unimix: en twitter dicen que fue dns, se ve que era la excusa
<unimix> la culpa la tiene la gente de sistemas que hace lo que quiere y nunca avisa nada :P
<virusuy> unimix: estos administradores de sistemas che! (yo soy 1 ) :-P
<unimix> y ni hablar de los sysadmins :P
<virusuy> :E
<virusuy> la mejor profesión de todas
<unimix> bueno, creo que por hoy avanzamos bastante y en firme
<PabloRubianes> bueno termino la reunion!!! gracias a todos por la reunion que no fue :P
<unimix> Pufff !!! Ojala todas fueran asi !!
<PabloRubianes> la proxima volvemos a los jueves?
<unimix> si no tienen problemas, si, con gusto
<unimix> los demas que opinan al respecto ?
<jarfuch> para mi esta bien cualquiera
<EuzkoArima> ok
<jarfuch> de los dos
<flomincucci> jajaja puedo votar tambien por los jueves? o/
<magu42> jueves
<unimix> si, claro flomincucci
<PabloRubianes> bueno proximo jueves #ubuntu-ar
<jarfuch> nos vemos!
<unimix> ok, Gracias a todos y todas por haber sido parte de esta reunion que nunca se hizo
<unimix> PabloRubianes, armas vos la minuta ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y el log quedo regostrado
<EuzkoArima> buenas noches a todos, adios
 * virusuy nota que el señor magu42 esta extremadamente cayado
<virusuy> se ve que la señora le dio para que tenga y guarde
<virusuy> no se rian por favor, es un señor golpeado
<magu42> :)
<flomincucci> jajajaj
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, magu42 al final ma;ana que hacemso?
<virusuy> Lo que quieran
<flomincucci> buenas noches a todos :)
<magu42> quedó confirmado , al menos daniel vá 
<magu42> y eduardor
<unimix> chau gente, que descansen y lo que vayan a hacer mañana que sea con satisfaccion y exito. Abrazos
<virusuy> unimix: gracias capo un abrazo para ustedes
<PabloRubianes> unimix, pizzas nomas
<virusuy> donde van a ser las pizzas
<virusuy> ?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, era a las 21 no?
<magu42> si
<PabloRubianes> el il mondo
<PabloRubianes> de 8 de octubre
<virusuy> de 21 de sept.?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ de 8 de octubre y propios
<PabloRubianes> la proxima vamos al subte
<PabloRubianes> bueno en un rato vengo... tengo que comer algo....
<PabloRubianes> ta luego sino hablamos ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, packing!!!
<PabloRubianes> ta luego
<magu42> nas
<invitado> hola
<Oldport> anyone here?
<virusuy> Oldport: yes
<javsil> hola
<javsil> hay alguien 
<javsil> hola
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, andas por ahi?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, vas hoy?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ si ,  me estaba bañando y todo
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> si me tengo que ba;ar tambien
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, vas?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, era a las 9 no?
<magu42> si
<magu42> yo en 10  arranco , que estoy lejos
<PabloRubianes> si yo todavia me toy por ba;ar pero estoy a 3 cuadras
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> jaja  
<magu42> con que te bañes menos cuarto llegás bien de bien
<PabloRubianes> si mas o menos
<PabloRubianes> hoy pase por il mondo para asegurar que sigue afuera el 1+1
<magu42> pasé ayer como bala , no pude ver
<magu42> sigue?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> estaba 
<PabloRubianes> los pagotines afuera
<magu42> lujo
<magu42> a Triviox que vive bastante lejos lo veo muy tranqulilo , acá
<magu42> tranquilo*
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, vos no venias?
<magu42> cri cri
<PabloRubianes> se ve que ta en viaje
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<virusuy> no puedo yo
<virusuy> se me complico la cosa aca
<magu42> virusuy⟿ -1
<Triviox> waaa me olvide _:S
<virusuy> magu42: si en cualquier momento hago -1 a esta familia
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si era en el subte ibas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: creeme que no
<PabloRubianes> ja no pasa nada
<PabloRubianes> Triviox, todavia tas a tiempo
<PabloRubianes> aparte es uruguay no es puntual
<PabloRubianes> magu42, sabes si eduardor sabia?
<Triviox> en realidad no, quede en esperar a mi novia :S..mierd*, esto me pasa por no usar una maldita agenda..
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ eduardor habia confirmado junto con daniel el miercoles o jueves
<PabloRubianes> bien asi que seremos 4
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> virusuy⟿ que no sea nada ,  queda para la proxima
<magu42> gente , me voy yendo para ese lado , tengo que dejar a la flia en lo de mi suegra a dos cuadras de ahi , saludar ytodo eso  jeje
<magu42> ta luego
<PabloRubianes> bueno voy a ver si me ba;o saludos
<ratman> nas
<manco> buenas.. necesito una manuoooooo :P 
<manco> hay alguien ?
<manco> ratman, capas q vos estas vivo ? :D
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> dejame ver
<ratman> um creo que tengo algo de pulso
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> nas manco
<manco> jaja todo bien ?
<manco> che, ando precisando una manillo.. capas q vos tenes idea
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> dime
<manco> toy tratando de compartir una conexion a internet, via wifi, desde ubuntu
<manco> internet --> [modem 3g ] ubuntu [ tarjeta wifi ] --> xp
<ratman> sip queiren poner la wifi como ap
<manco> exacto
<ratman> yo nunca lo he hecho la verdad, creo que hay un tema de que se puede en determinadas tarjetas
<manco> el drama es que la otra maquina con la que quiero compartir la conexion es un windows xp.. que no esta "viendo" la red.. sin embargo un celular por ejemplo si.. por lo que esta activa y valida.. 
<ratman> umm
<ratman> por el cel te deja
<manco> se supone q con la mia puedo.. osea.. es full duplex (mando y recibo al mismo tiempo)
<axdasfas> hola como estan
<axdasfas> una prgunta
<manco> o como otros dicen por ahi.. puedo injectar... :D
<manco> axdasfas, como va ?
<axdasfas> muy bien y usted que tal
<ratman> yo la verdad en eso poco puedo ayudar ya que no lo he hecho 
<ratman> :(
<ratman> en montevideo libre 
<ratman> hay varios que lo he visto hacer
<ratman> fcr es uno 
<ratman> nas axdasfas
<manco> uhh.. bueno, valio el intento igual.. :P
<ratman> sorry 
<manco> grax de todas formas ratman
<ratman> pero seguro 
<ratman> que alguien lo sabe, hoy creo 
<ratman> que tan de reunion 
<ratman> por lo menos los de aqui 
<ratman> :(
<Temc> Hola noobs uruguayos! :D
<ratman> holas
<ratman> pero quien es noob
<ratman> ejhe
<Temc> xD
<Temc> Tengo un problema
<ratman> a ver si lo se 
<ratman> o no 
<Temc> Quería saber si alguien puede ayudarme
<ratman> quien sabe
<ratman> cual problema
<ratman> es mas facil sabiendo el tema
<ratman> no hay nadie que sepa todo 
<virusuy> Temc: es probable que no sepamos, somos noobs aca
<Temc> en abril de este año; después de ser esclavo de Ecill Gates por muchos años, decidí usar Ubuntu
<Temc> *Evil Gates
<ratman> jeje
<Temc> bueno, yo descargé Ubuntu 10.10
 * ratman tiene el detector encendido
<Temc> Meses más tarde, actualizé a 11.04
<Temc> Fui a usar Unity
<Temc> Y el wm no funcionaba (compiz) O.O
<virusuy> ratman: +1
 * ratman ta en amarillo 
<Temc> Los ratones de Transformice le comieron la lengua??
<ratman> nop pero la verdad del 10.10 a 11.04 no he visto un uodate que haya andado 
<ratman> jejeje
<Temc> lol
<ratman> el cambio de gnome a unity
<ratman> umm
<Temc> Ahora estoy usando lxde
<ratman> personalmente lo que siempre hago es tener el home en una particion 
<ratman> separada
<ratman> bastante grande
<ratman> y mantener el sistema libre
<Temc> el problema con el wm es q la barra de título no aparece O.O
<ratman> asi cuando quiero actualizar lo hago desde 0 y no pierdo nada de configuracion
<Temc> -.- eso no me sirve -.-
<Temc> debes ser plancha -.-
<ratman> en ejua
<Temc> xD jk
<ratman> lancha
<ratman> mas respeto a los mayores
<Temc> wtf?
<Temc> lol
<Temc> yo tengo la raiz cuadrada de tu edad!
<Temc> xD
<ratman> si claro 
<ratman> tarias en un geriatrico
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> 85 a;os tienes
<Temc> Miras tbbt?
<Temc> O.O
 * ratman ta pensando que ta en examen o algo 
<Temc> Por qué tienes el teclado en inglés?
<ratman> es mejor para programar
<Temc> :p
<ratman> ademas es un g15 que solo viene en ingles
<ratman> jee
<Temc> -.-
<Temc> no me hables de hardware
<ratman> hubicas el g15
<Temc> no me hables de hardware
<ratman> ubicas
<Temc> no me hables de hardware
<Temc> NO ENTIENDES!?!?!
<ratman> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/71/Logitech_G15v2.png/300px-Logitech_G15v2.png
 * ratman ta a punto de entrar en modo bot
<Temc> nice keyboard
<ratman> no se borran las letras sobrer todo wasd
<ratman> que son las de los juegos ejeje
<Temc> lol
<Temc> ahora, foco en el problema!!
<ratman> 11.04 tiene gnome deveria entrar bien 
<Temc> Gnome Shell??
<ratman> desacticvaria efectos que le joden a unity
<Temc> Gnome 3.0??
<ratman> nop el 11.04
<ratman> trae gnome 2
<Temc> 2.3?
<ratman> creo que sip 
<ratman> ahi no ando seguro ejeje
<Temc> SÉ ESPECÍFICO
<ratman> no soy un bot
<Temc> Yo tampoco, solo soy geek :/
<ratman> tal vez algun efecto le joda al unity 
<ratman> y por eso no salga
<Temc> En serio, cuántos años tienes?
<Temc> 199?
<ratman> 197....
<ratman> je
<Temc> lol :D
<Temc> rsrsrsrs
<ratman> di la pista 80 a;os era el doble no 
<Temc> haushauhsuash
<Temc> Edad de la rata: 14,0356688
<ratman> si claro 
<ratman> Temc, no me tomes el pelo ta me banque a lso milicos
<ratman> y pasaron asi que no me vaciles a mi 
<ratman> ya toy viejo para soportar
<ratman> me voy a tiar unos tiros al urban mejor creo 
<Temc> wtf?!!?!?!
<Temc> NO HABLO EL DIALECTO PLANCHA!!!
<manco> urban terror Temc
<manco> es un juego muy adictivo
<manco> tipo conterstrike
<Temc> wtf manco
<Temc> I like Cube 2!
<Temc> It's a fps game
<Temc> It's a multiplayer game
<Temc> Hay alguien aquí?
<manco> nop
<manco> :D
<Temc> q versión de ubuntu usas manco?
<manco> ningun a la q le puedas.. ;) 
<manco> pero queres probar igual Temc ?
<Temc> wtf
<manco> Temc, rafa no ?
<manco> o le toy pifiando ?
<Temc> NO HABLO EL DIALECTO PLANCHA!!!
<Temc> solo díganme: me pueden ayudar o no?
<ratman> STFW
<Temc> ya busqué
<Temc> y ná
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-20
<eeee> desde android jeje
<ratman> nas
<virusuy> ratman: que haces
<ratman> holas
<ratman> aca leyendo mails jeje
<ratman> y ali 
<virusuy> leyendo lineas de irc
<ratman> jjeje
<virusuy> y viendo sillas de pc
<virusuy> alguna para recomendar ratman 
<virusuy> ?
<ratman> pa no es un tema que lleve siempre uso lo que encentro jejejee
<ratman> aunque deveria comparrme algo 
<ratman> ejee
<virusuy> jejeje
<manco> virusuy, ratman q tal
<manco> hay unas sillas (ya q toy comparto) en mercadolibre.. creo q las encontras por "american mesh".. que estan muy potables... tenes de desembolsar.. pero valen la pena.. 
<manco> yo me compre una despues de varios meses mariconeando por el traste chato y la espalda hecha pei.. y toy re satisfecho con la sillita
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> parecen tar buenas sip 
<ratman> por foto por lo menos
<virusuy> manco: hola botija
<manco> jjaj como que botija bo ! :P
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> tenes esa silla americana?
<virusuy> con mesh ?
<manco> tan bastante comodas, y por la diferencia de precio, te recominedo la de respaldo alto.. para clavarte alguna serie o algun juego en algun recreo, ta tremenda :P
<virusuy> si ?
<virusuy> tipo esta
<manco> se.. q de americana o mesh no tiene on joraca.. :P jaja
<virusuy> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-28601682-sillon-de-maya-mesh-ejecutivo-para-hogar-oficina-pc-oferta-_JM
<manco> pero tan buenas igual.. y el flaco te la lleva a tu casa sin costo.. buen tipo ademas.. yo taba sin decidirme y me llevo la larga y la corta para que las viera ahi y me quedar con la que queria.. un grande
<virusuy> es ese mismo ?
<virusuy> manco: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-28601682-sillon-de-maya-mesh-ejecutivo-para-hogar-oficina-pc-oferta-_JM
<manco> a ver
<manco> sip, esa misma
<manco> lo mas importante para mi era la estrella (las patas).. para q bancaran.. 
<manco> soy flaco.. pero igual rompi 2.. asi que quede quemado con las estrellas de plastico
<manco> ah
<manco> ojo con una cosa con esas sillas
<manco> si las ven o las prueban
<manco> el "acolchonado" onda para el traste.. al principio esta divino, lo tocas.. 10 puntos
<manco> pero es demaciado blando.. o fino no se cual.. pero si te sentas nose.. mas de 2/3hs.. agarra la forma del traste y quedas con las nalgas casi q en el plasico de base.. asi q ojo con eso.. (para q sepan. peso 70k ponele. )
<virusuy> osea, esa que te pase
<virusuy> encara?
<manco> uhuuuu !! mi primer aporte en ubuntu-uy ! no es de software.. pero vale igual :P jajaj
<manco> si virusuy, en mi opinion esta buena
<ratman> jjeje
<virusuy> listo
<manco> en tienda inglesa habian unas tremendas, un amigo se compro una.. parecida a esa q me pasaste.. pero no tienen mas.. digo pq la calidad es distinta.. 
<manco> fijate en tienda inglesa por las dudas... capas q las trajeron de nuevo
<virusuy> a ver
<virusuy> vuelvo en 10
<manco1911> bueno, me las pico a estudiar.. cualquier cosa me pingean :P 
<ratman> jeje sip 
<virusuy> volvi
<virusuy> para decirles algo
<virusuy> hoy el cuadro de PabloRubianes come de la mano
<virusuy> no quiero polemicas, gracias
<ratman> ??
<ratman> a de ayer
<virusuy> aleluya!!
<virusuy> google-talkplugin se actualizo y ahora ve mi camara correctamente !
<ratman> umm
<ratman> que usas
<virusuy> ?
<ratman> para el talk
<virusuy> firefox
<ratman> oki 
<virusuy> Che
<virusuy> es el dia de agradecer a la comunidad
<virusuy> Gracias muchachos !!! son los mejores !!
<eduardor-empathy> Gracias, está bueno dar las Gracias !!!
<virusuy> eduardor-empathy: gracias eduardor-empathy por tu laburo en el LoCo
<eduardor-empathy> (no sabia que empaty estaba activo :(  )
<eduardor-empathy> que onda es esta?
<eduardor-empathy> no sabía esto de dar las gracias...
<virusuy> eduardor-empathy: planet.ubuntu.com
<virusuy> hoy es el dia de dar gracias a la comunidad de ubuntu
<virusuy> un dia especifico donde agradecen publicamente a quienes ayudan a la comunidad
<virusuy> me hago eco de ese evento para hacerlo local
<eduardor-empathy> que bueno!
<virusuy> porque tambien esta bueno agradecer a quienes ayudar a que crezca la comunidad
<virusuy> local e internacional
<ratman> holas
<EduardoR> hola!
<ratman> que tal todo 
<EduardoR> todo bien
<virusuy> que calooooooor !!!1
<EduardoR> reguimos remodelando el drupal del sitio
<virusuy> EduardoR: si, eso estaba haciendo hace un ratito PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> quitamos respuestas al blog
<EduardoR> le active permisos de admin a PabloRubianes
<EduardoR> es mas peligroso que yo :P
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> bueno podria ser peor EduardoR
<ratman> podria tener permisos una rata
<ratman> jejeje
<EduardoR> sería espantoso P
<EduardoR> vistes CantaBichos 1 (para XO)
<EduardoR> http://activities.sugarlabs.org/es-ES/sugar/addon/4506
<ratman> sip seria el apocalipsis
<EduardoR> me meté de risa
<EduardoR> maté *
<EduardoR> ruido de grillos
<EduardoR> podés combinar hasta 8 grillos diferentes
<EduardoR> un concierto muy extraño
<EduardoR> y estoy asombrado con esto: http://somosazucar.org/2011/07/11/lanzamiento-de-websdk-technology-preview-1-y-webpy-studio/
<EduardoR> un IDE para XO para actividades Web. Justo lo que quería
<virusuy> GOOOO PabloRubianes GOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL
<ratman> salgo porque si hablan de fut me voy 
<EduardoR> ya que estamos, que se necesita para crear una imagen de XO válida para las de aqui?
<virusuy> O_O
<virusuy> se fue porque dije "GOOL" ???
<EduardoR> vaya que es sensible!
<EduardoR> te cuento que estoy borrando comentarios del 2007
<virusuy> EduardoR: jajajaja... buena decision en bloquear los comments
<EduardoR> a vos te di permisos de bloger?
<EduardoR> virusuy, ahora sos blogero
<virusuy> EduardoR: si ?
<virusuy> buenismo
<EduardoR> podes administrar blogs creo que tambien
<EduardoR> queremos potenciar todo hacia Foros
<virusuy> y eso como se come
<virusuy> digo, link y eso?
<EduardoR> porque los post en foros se pueden mover si están mal, pero los comentarios no
<EduardoR> es tu usuario, al entrar podes hacer cosas
<EduardoR> en usuario registrado normal, no puede
<EduardoR> no hay mas libros
<EduardoR> Solo foros
<virusuy> oka
<EduardoR> por las dudas aviso
<EduardoR> Si tienes alguna noticia interesante , esa si va al blog
<EduardoR> pero el blog es SOLO para noticias
<virusuy> bien
<virusuy> nada de cosas boludas digamos
<EduardoR> y vamos a organizar reuniones para hacer tutos de todo un poco
<virusuy> como lo de hoy, el dia de apreciación a la comunidad
<virusuy> eso si iria el blog
<EduardoR> claro, daniel mato agrego un tutorial sobre xamp
<EduardoR> eso iba a la wiki
<EduardoR> y como no hay mas comentarios, hacer un foro sobre artículos en la wiki, para respuestas
<EduardoR> cuando tenemos 2 o 3 manuales, mandamos un posta al Blog "nuevos manuales"
<EduardoR> lo del día de apreciacion, si, habria que haberlo puesto en el blog
<EduardoR> está muy chato
<EduardoR> la actividad se mudó a Facebook y similares
<virusuy> ahi va
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, comiste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> hola
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: chino alachuete
<PabloRubianes> NACIONAL NOMA!!!
<EduardoR> estoy de borratinga
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: lo gritaste en la cara, me imagino
<EduardoR> voy por comentarios de mayo de 2008
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, salado!!! 
<PabloRubianes> se paro y se fue
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ajajajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> aparte me grito el gol de pedo que hicieron
<virusuy> es lo lindo del fobal
<virusuy> las reaccioines
<virusuy> reacciones*
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<EduardoR> PAblo, respondete esta http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3279
<EduardoR> dejo por 08/2008
<PabloRubianes> a bueno
<PabloRubianes> me tas jodiendo???/
<EduardoR> las discuciones del plan ceibal son divertidas
<EduardoR> hay que borra de a una página a la vez
<EduardoR> son 130 páginas de comentarios
<EduardoR> borré un montón,,,
<EduardoR> borré 20 págians
<EduardoR> me casca un egg
<EduardoR> termino con 2008
<EduardoR> listo no hay mas comentarios del 2008
<ratman> nas
<EduardoR> hola ratman, que se necesita para crear una imagen de XO válida para las de aqui?
<ratman> pues no se 
<EduardoR> cada vez hay mas despelote por la version vieja 0.88
<EduardoR> si se tiene la pass de root, se puede actualizar solo Sugar y no el fedora base?
<ratman> algunas cosas supongo que podria preguntar a esteban pero no se
<EduardoR> porque la clave de root se puede cambiar
<EduardoR> pero deberia haber un RPM para instalar, no?
<ratman> si te digo te miento 
<ratman> no me puse a ver esas cosas
<EduardoR> claro, la cosa que en perú, hicieron una SugarCamp para actualizar la imagen
<ratman> apenas me mantengo con el prestametuvoz creo que ceibal como proyecto ta perdido 
 * ratman ya es regalemos pc 
<EduardoR> creo que hay que contra-atacar :P
<ratman> si no se
<EduardoR> estuve en la presentacion mec-ceibal
<ratman> yo cada vez me siento mas 
<ratman> fuera de los grupos
<EduardoR> la firma del acuerdo para los centros mec
<ratman> no se porque
<EduardoR> y la charla que dieron de Ceibal, se notaba que estaban pintados
<ratman> es que no saben 
<EduardoR> exacto
<ratman> si es por ellos meten win con el call of duty como herramienta educativa
<ratman> bueno medio se hace
<ratman> pero edu no quieren saber
<ratman> elos solo quieren cobrar
<ratman> ya ni hay maestros casi como los de antes
<ratman> uff 
<EduardoR> estuvimos dandonos manija un poco
<ratman> no vale la pena
<EduardoR> a ver si metemos cuchara con el ubuntu de las magallanes
<EduardoR> y algunos contactos
<ratman> yo ya tire la toalla 
<EduardoR> el museo va a ser espacio ceibal, 
<ratman> cuando puedan meter algo meteran xp 
<EduardoR> creo que les da lo mismo
<ratman> http://www.lp.com.uy/foros/topic/122284-tutorial-instalar-windows-xp-en-magallanes/
<ratman> mirate eso 
<ratman> pa eso hay tiempo uff
<EduardoR> pero debe estar desbloqueada
<EduardoR> en la magallanes ya tiene XP, no hay problema
<ratman> oues esi 
<EduardoR> es xp y ubuntu
<ratman> cuantos usan ubuntu de esos equipos
<EduardoR> perdon, para alumnos es solo ubuntu
<ratman> 10 % 
<ratman> a un conocido en su pc
<ratman> le tuveron que poner win porque la maestra 
<ratman> quiere los trabajos en doc
<ratman> porque los equipos de las maestras
<ratman> tienen win y office
<ratman> asi que los alumnos tienen que poner win 
<ratman> es simple
<ratman> es claro
<EduardoR> jaja
<ratman> por eso me he alejado de esto 
<ratman> sigo solo con prestame 
<ratman> por el contexto que tiene
<EduardoR> ok, se entiende
<ratman> pero creo que ceibal esta podrido ya
<EduardoR> viste que los de fedora quieren empezar ya con flisol
<ratman> desde que las amestras solo saben na cosa
<EduardoR> yo todavía no respondí
<ratman> sip me parece muy bien 
<ratman> creo que por ceibal descuidamso mucho nuestros grupos
<EduardoR> pero ya nos habían tirado para hacerlo juntos
<ratman> y para peor no se nos toma en cuante
<EduardoR> yo creo que hay que hacer mas ruido para mostrar que hay grupos
<ratman> vuenta o dicen gracas
<ratman> yo que se
<EduardoR> en la reunion del MEC, yo estaba con la camiseta de Ubuntu
<ratman> salvo ubuntu y tal vez fedora
<ratman> creo que ya no hay grupos 
<EduardoR> no podían ignorarme
<ratman> solo restos
<EduardoR> cada vez que metía una, se notaba que habia "alguien"
<EduardoR> era a gente de los centros MEC, 
<EduardoR> pero el pibe de Ceibal, daba lastima
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> mige el de lanparty 
<ratman> totalmente win 
<ratman> donde trabaja
<EduardoR> dijo que oficialmente no sabian como desbloquear una magallanes
<ratman> latu ceibal 
 * ratman ya regreso 
<ratman> me llaman
<EduardoR> que habia un grupo que lo tenia en un foro, pero ellos no lo apoyaban
<ratman> toy
<EduardoR> :)
<ratman> yo la erdad no se me preocupa algunas cosas mas
<ratman> por ejemplo cuando hacemso el asado de fin de anio
<ratman> y donde
<EduardoR> las cosas importantes, claro!
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> quien hace asadod e fin de año?
<EduardoR> no sabía
<EduardoR> el 10 dic quizás hacemos installfest chiquita en el MNAV
<EduardoR> estoy tramitando
<EduardoR> post-lanzamiento
<ratman> mnav que es eso 
<EduardoR> mnav.gub.uy
<EduardoR> el museo ese en donde estoy
<ratman> oki 
<EduardoR> lindo jardín, hacrlo afuera a la sombrita
<ratman> pues si necesitan una mano avisame
<EduardoR> viste lo de 3 y 4 dic , de datos abiertos?
<EduardoR> bernabé esta con eso
<EduardoR> en Cubox/Coworking
<ratman> nop como dije ultimamente no me entero de nada
<EduardoR> http://desarrollandoamerica.org/
<EduardoR> buenos premios
<EduardoR> http://desarrollandoamerica.org/2011/05/uruguay/
<ratman> um desarrolo web
<ratman> puaj 
<ratman> jejej
<EduardoR> a mi me gustan de esos :)
<EduardoR> y quiero entender CherryPy
<EduardoR> no encuentro ejemplos útiles
<ratman> bueno me anotare a ver que sale
<EduardoR> :)
<ratman> edu me sumo a tu grupo te parece
<ratman> porque la verdad de eso de random no me gusta ehehehe
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<EduardoR> estamos viendo que hacer
<EduardoR> pero yo querria php
<ratman> sip puede ser
<ratman> umm django o web2py eejeje
<ratman> bueno habara que aprender ejjee
<ratman> no es dificl 
<ratman> supongo 
<ratman> uffa
<ratman> si que complicaron el registrio 
<EduardoR> mas arriba te comentaba de esto http://somosazucar.org/2011/07/11/lanzamiento-de-websdk-technology-preview-1-y-webpy-studio/
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> nombre del equipo?
<EduardoR> ubuntu-uy
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-12
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias nr
<CarlosNeyPastor> nramirezuy, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<nramirezuy> bien
<nramirezuy> vos?
<nramirezuy> al final fuiste a la pycon?
<CarlosNeyPastor> pycon?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, cuasi dormido, me desperte re tarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> me quede trabajando en una guia para usuarios 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y se me fue la hora
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<nramirezuy> yo si
<nramirezuy> tambien estuvo ratman
<nramirezuy> sacando fotos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh
<CarlosNeyPastor> no sabia 
<CarlosNeyPastor> donde fue?
<nramirezuy> en el latu
<damian_> hola! hay alguien ahí?
<gchaves> hola damian_
<nramirezuy> buenas tardes
<gchaves> hola nramirezuy
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> buenas
<Andreubu> Buenas noches!
<danielmato> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-13
<PabloRubianes> bueno esta por empezar la reunion!
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Estamos en reunion! se saluda al final
<PabloRubianes> hola a todos
<PabloRubianes> Y bienvenidos a la reunion
 * ratman recuerda para pedir palabra o/ o PALABRA
<Andreubu> Buenas noches y gracias!
<PabloRubianes> y para dejarla 
<PabloRubianes> ctrl-d o FIN
<PabloRubianes> o lo que quieran que se entienda
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> bueno teniamos 2 temas para hoy
<PabloRubianes> las comisiones y la ONG
<PabloRubianes> quienes estamos?
<PabloRubianes> aparte de Andreubu y ratman?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, no estas?
<PabloRubianes> Bueno el primer tema, las comisiones, el llamado fue un exito parece, que hay varios interesados en el tema
<PabloRubianes> hay que definir como van a trabajar los grupos
<PabloRubianes> el grupo de desarrollo tiene un grupo en launchpad que tiene una lista de mail
<PabloRubianes> los demas podrian usar lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> alguien quiere hablar?
<ratman> o/
<PabloRubianes> dale ratman 
<danielmato> estoy
<ratman> Tal vez antes se tenga que realizar un micro taller para el manejo del mismo
<ratman> o algo no se
<ratman> o algun material que explique
<ratman> asi acomodamos conocimoientos
<ratman> o\
<PabloRubianes> si un taller de wiki, launchpad y herramientas
<PabloRubianes> seria lo ideal
<PabloRubianes> en el proximo taller de diciembre
<PabloRubianes> no?
<ratman> +1
<PabloRubianes> igual me parece que el grupo de educacion quisas este mejor usando google drive que un controlador de versiones en un archivo de texto
<Andreubu> Ahora, disculpen mi ignorancia, no se si ya han realizado algo así antes, pero me gustaría una version básica de que piensan hacer y como!
<PabloRubianes> Andreubu, basicamente 
<PabloRubianes> y resumido
<PabloRubianes> subgrupos que trabajen sobre Organizacion de eventos de la comunidad, Desarrollo de software y creacion de tutoriales 
<PabloRubianes> no se necesita nada aparte de voluntad para ser parte de alguno
<PabloRubianes> pero estamos recien creandolos
<danielmato> 0/
<PabloRubianes> Andreubu, se entendio o muy resumido?
<Andreubu> Bien de bien, muchas gracias. Lo pedi porque es mi primera vez en esto y bueno, queria un poquito de explicacion
<PabloRubianes> no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, dale nomas
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> voy
<danielmato> estuve pensando en una subdivisión dentro de cada grupo
<danielmato> o sea, que programación puede incluír un grupo de mantenimiento de la página web y un grupo de estudio
<danielmato> eso, por poner un ejemplo
<danielmato> estaría muy bueno que, una vez nos reunamos, partan sub grupos promovidos desde adentro, con funciones específicas, de forma de que nadie se recargue
<PabloRubianes> que programacion mantenga la web creo que estaba dicho no?
<PabloRubianes> :S
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> use eso como ejemplo
<danielmato> o sea
<danielmato> en el caso de educación
<danielmato> un grupo de tutoriales, otro de video tutoriales, manuales...
<danielmato> ojo, eso es lo que se me ocurre, seguramente desde dentro de cada comisión, van a salir los subgrupos que realmente se necesiten
<danielmato> ctrl + d
<PabloRubianes> si creo que cada grupo trabajara como mejor le paresca y encontraran piques
<PabloRubianes> ademas que probablemente educacion y programacion terminen haciendo cosas juntos
<PabloRubianes> algo mas de este tema?
<PabloRubianes> tan verguenza?
<Andreubu> Quería saber, ya hay "jefes" o digamos personas con autoridad designadas?
<PabloRubianes> en los grupos o en ubuntu uy en general?
<Andreubu> en los grupos, supongo que por cada grupo debe de haber alguien que vaya guiando
<PabloRubianes> lo que hay por el momento es el consejo comunitario de ubuntu-uy
<PabloRubianes> que del consejo que somos 5 estamos 4
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, ratman CarlosNeyPastor y yo
<PabloRubianes> los 5 vamos a estar en algun grupo cada uno y empezaremos asi
<Andreubu> A perfecto, ahora con respecto a una reunion presencial, cuando se va a realizar?
<PabloRubianes> despues que los grupos se acienten tendremos algun control
<PabloRubianes> el sabado en una pizzeria
<PabloRubianes> justo
<ratman> me parece que es algo que puede ser definido porel grupo el como se organizara, es parte del comienzo creo, hay que pensar que recursos necesita cada grupo, proporcionarlos y demas
 * ratman si digo cualquiera por fabor me lo dicen 
<Andreubu> concuerdo
<ratman> posiblemente la micro talelr ese pueda ser la partida de ello 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> el proximo taller de ubuntu uy tiene que ser de nivelacion y de arranque
<ratman> para tambien desparramar conocimientoque falte
<ratman> cambiar dideas
<PabloRubianes> tas medio dislexico?
<ratman> es el mal.. teclado 
<ratman> creo que es un buen arranque
<ratman> igual hay que tomar notas para lso que no puedan ir
<ratman> y si se puede colgar algun manual 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> el otro tema del dia
<PabloRubianes> la ONG
<PabloRubianes> ratman, nos pones al dia?
<ratman> ufa siempre la rata jejee
<ratman> bueno creo que lso estatutos estarian , son similares a otras 
<ratman> tambien estaria la carta necesaria dirigida al ministro 
<ratman> que solo le falta un detalle minomo
<ratman> la direccion de la sede
<ratman> um pasos a conseguir
<ratman> un escribano 
<ratman> que de forma a los mismos
<danielmato> escribano está (perdón por hablar fuera de turno)
<PabloRubianes> asi que podramos dar ese paso no?
<ratman> si nos ponemso de acuerdo en la direccion 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> por lo que me dijo alejandro 2
<ratman> solo es cuestion por si llega cartas o notificaciones como una direccion 
<ratman> fisica
<PabloRubianes> aparte de eso falt algo mas?
<ratman> y hay que averiguar
<ratman> eso es lo que nos habia dicho aleajandro 
<ratman> los libros
<danielmato> 0/
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, dale
<danielmato> voy
<EduardoR> holaaaa
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, estamos en reunion
<danielmato> es un tema que podemos terminar de dilucidar bien en la reunion presencial este sábado
<danielmato> me gustaría llegar a fin de año, con los tramites iniciados
<ratman> sip a mi tambien 
<ratman> ademas de intentar no caer todos en el mismo tiempo 
<ratman> con las vacas
<danielmato> creo que las firmas están, no se si no falta algún integrante, algún vocal o algo de eso, algo que deberíamos arreglar este mismo sábado
<danielmato> los libros no son caros
<danielmato> se dijo algo así como 2000 pesos
<danielmato> y el tema escribanía que yo sepa no es caro, de todos modos ya está hablado, el miércoles confirmo precios
<danielmato> ctrl + d
<PabloRubianes> bueno 
<PabloRubianes> creo que por el momento 
<PabloRubianes> lo que queda por decir
<PabloRubianes> que la pizza ubuntu es el sabado a las 21 hs
<PabloRubianes> en pablo de maria y branzen
<PabloRubianes> gracias por participar en la reunion
<PabloRubianes> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes y Miercoles 22:00 hs.(UTC -2) -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN
<PabloRubianes> listo
<PabloRubianes> temrino
<PabloRubianes> termino
<danielmato> holaaaaaa EduardoR 
<EduardoR> siii
<CarlosNeyPastor> PabloRubianes, te entre hoy y mañana hago la minuta y te la mando por mail
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿se hablo algo mas antes de que me conete?
<EduardoR> estoy moqueando, estos cambios de temperatura me tienen podrido
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> no
<EduardoR> Les recomientdo este video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPRKd0uRsQ4 
<EduardoR> Es sobre como dar clases a "nativos digitales"
<EduardoR> para que no sean aburridas
<baton> gente, llegue tarde. me cuentan que resolvieron en la reunion?
<PabloRubianes> baton, 
<PabloRubianes> que el sabado a las 21 en branzen y pablo de maria hay reunion a comer pizza en don kotto
<baton> es grande el local?
<PabloRubianes> siempre somos 5 o 6 los que vamos
<PabloRubianes> pensas que se llena?
<PabloRubianes> :P
<baton> ja no lo sabia
<baton> porque habia otro local en 18 y Juan Paullier que a mi me queda mas cerca
<PabloRubianes> dijimos de ir ahi
<PabloRubianes> porque la otra vez fuimos y la pizza ta re buena
<baton> asi que no tenian cucarachas como en el subte
<baton> eso me tranquiliza
<PabloRubianes> jaja 
<PabloRubianes> parece que una vez tuvieron
<PabloRubianes> no se nada
<PabloRubianes> pero cambiamos de pizzeria por las dudas
<baton> ta bien
<baton> no me gustaria agarrarme una diarrea de 15 dias
<PabloRubianes> bueno ta luego
<PabloRubianes> en la lista de mail va a ir un aviso final de la reunion y en fb y g+
<PabloRubianes> saludos! a mi tampoco baton 
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaa
<baton> eso es lo ideal
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<nramirezuy> bù
<marcelo> hola
<nramirezuy> hola
<somosbarrigas> buenas tardes
<dylan66> buenas somosbarrigas 
<somosbarrigas> desde que me enseñaste a usar finch sólo uso ese
<dylan66> es algo incomodo pero sirve si solo vas a usar consola
<dylan66> ahora ando engaññando a google y spotify
<somosbarrigas> después de que uno se aprende los atajos de teclado más comunes va de maravilla
<somosbarrigas> Ahora ando experimentando con el entorno e17
<dylan66> yo use un tiempo irssi con bitlbee
<somosbarrigas> lo has provado?
<somosbarrigas> probado*
<dylan66> podias tener irc msn y facebook todo junto
<somosbarrigas> perdón
<dylan66> si lo probe hace unos pocos dias
<dylan66> anda muy bien
<somosbarrigas> yo estoy chocho, es bien ligero y bonito
<dylan66> la e17 por que la e17 es horrible
<dylan66> la e16 digo
<somosbarrigas> nunca probé e16
<dylan66> es la q esta en repos de fedora
<dylan66> no me gusto nada 
<dylan66> en debian si esta e17
<somosbarrigas> nunca usé fedora, sólo derivadas de debian y puppy
<dylan66> debian se me congelaba en la laptop no se porque
<dylan66> y pase a los rpm
<somosbarrigas> andá a saber, el debian cuando lo instalé tuve que configurarlo bastante
<somosbarrigas> así se aprende, pero hay que tener tiempo
<dylan66> si claro yo tambien por que no trae firmware non free
<dylan66> y para q funcione la wifi los necesita
<somosbarrigas> sí la tarjeta de red me quemó bastante la cabeza pero la hice andar
<somosbarrigas> pero lo logré
<dylan66> en la pc de escritorio que es la que tengo ahora estoy con debian hace bastante tiempo ya
<somosbarrigas> ya ni me acuerdo como
<somosbarrigas> debian testing?
<dylan66> si
<somosbarrigas> es recontraestable
<somosbarrigas> tanto cono ubuntu
<dylan66> eso te iba a decir
<somosbarrigas> o más
<dylan66> yo empecce con la 9 04 de ubuntu
<dylan66> la traia la pc que se compraba con plan ceibal de secundaria
<somosbarrigas> sos docente?
<dylan66> si
<somosbarrigas> yo también, de idioma español
<dylan66> que casualidad
<dylan66> yo de hsitoria
<dylan66> historia
<dylan66> tu compraste con es plan?
<somosbarrigas> estuviste en el encuentro del mes pasado en el museo de artes visuales?
<somosbarrigas> sí compré por ceibal pero venía con win vista, no me animaba a linux
<dylan66> ahh yo compre un acer
<dylan66> no fui a ningun encuentro vivo medio lejos en aigua maldonado
<somosbarrigas> toshiba satellite yo
<somosbarrigas> aha, yo soy de canelones, montevideano desde hace un año
<dylan66> y q tal te salio?
<somosbarrigas> nada malo para decir de toshiba
<dylan66> yo le revente el disco duro antes del año
<somosbarrigas> bueno, nada es mucho decir
<dylan66> pero entro en la garantia
<somosbarrigas> jaja
<somosbarrigas> idem yo
<somosbarrigas> jaaj
<somosbarrigas> y la batería se la tuve que cambiar porque la ghasté todita
<dylan66> n ose si seria por nuestro querido linux jeje o venian jodidas
<somosbarrigas> no no creo
<somosbarrigas> los discos duros d ahora son así
<somosbarrigas> úselo y tírelo
<dylan66> si la bateria mia no dura ni 5 minutos
<dylan66> le pusieron un disco toshiba y va aguantando bien
<dylan66> ahora vuelvo
<somosbarrigas> ok
<dylan66> tengo horas en la biblioteca somosbarrigas 
<somosbarrigas> está bueno eso
<somosbarrigas> yo todo docencia directa
<somosbarrigas> cansa
<somosbarrigas> y los viajes más
<somosbarrigas> 3 turnos, cuatro centros
<somosbarrigas> ahora escribo desde un ómnibus, con mi magallanes
<dylan66> ahh mira
<dylan66> te iba a comentar que pedi una pc para la bilioteca
<dylan66> me ilusione q me iban amandar una ubuntu de als nuevas
<dylan66> me mandaron un windows 2000 jeje
<somosbarrigas> bueno, mi conexi´on es pésima
<somosbarrigas> salgo
<somosbarrigas> un saludo
<dylan66> que pases bien
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-14
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenos días a todos...
<CarlosNeyPastor> somosbarrigas, ¿cómo andas?
<somosbarrigas> buen día
<somosbarrigas> trabajando un poco
<somosbarrigas> con cosas atrasadas, estoy desde las 5 metiendo ficha
<somosbarrigas> CarlosNeyPastor estás?
<somosbarrigas> nos vemos más tarde
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola EduardoR 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: a la media hora me avivo que estoy aqui
<EduardoR> ahora noté que aparece un numerito, pero siempre está en 1 por el aviso de Chanserv
<EduardoR> por eso no doy bola, ahora estaba en 2. Tengo aque aprender a mirar el numerito
<EduardoR> creo que descubrí como apagar el 1, y así me avisa cuando hay un mensaje real
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste la wiki?
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<EduardoR> si, la cual, el link no estaba válido
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Reuniones/12112012
<EduardoR> es
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/MinutaReunion/12112012
<EduardoR> en el mail estaba mal
<EduardoR> todo bien, entonces
<EduardoR> en algun lugar hay que poner que las Comisiones se llamarán Grupos, es menos formal
<EduardoR> sino parece que son del Senado Galáctico
<EduardoR> lo que me mata también es lo de "líderes"
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Grupos/Eventos
<EduardoR> Alguien habí dicho "jefes" y Ratman dijo que le bajáramos un poco el título
<EduardoR> y propuso lo de líderes
<EduardoR> En principio, no se bien quien es lider de que, ni si se llamarían líderes
<EduardoR> creo que vos estabas en eventos también y en recorta y pega, no te puse
<EduardoR> agregate nomás
<EduardoR> hay que poner algo para esos pibes que se están acercando ahora, que tienen nicks cool, son???666, que usen el nombre real
<EduardoR> Hay que poner link a una wiki personal en los nombres si realmente quiere mostrar un nick.
<EduardoR> bueno, salgo y vuelvo mas tarde :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale, gracias por avisame que mande mal el link (me doy cuenta que no puedo confiar en mi memoria) jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<ratman> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> un ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> un ratman 
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿como andas'
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<ratman> bien dormido 
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> estamos iguales
<CarlosNeyPastor> entre a la 6:00 hoy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya veo borroso
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy terminando un proyecto que encare solari 
<CarlosNeyPastor> de hacer una guia de instalacion de ubuntu para usuarios que recien inician
<CarlosNeyPastor> (o sea instalacion todo mas o menos automaticos
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro que tiene un poco de consola, no puedo evitarlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo y la consola un solo corazon 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mas ahora que ando amigandome con el ssh
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> queres te la mando por mail y me das una opinion
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo ratman 
<ratman> oki
<butter-life> hola a los presentes, si es que estan frente a su pantalla
<ratman> holas
<butter-life> hola ratman
<ratman> foxconn comenzo a meter robots para sustituir trabajadores, como les tuvo que subir el sueldo ahora los despiden, umm algun dia todo lo haran robots , si se elimina el trabajador como se venderan las cosas
<ratman> peor como podran vivir, uf feo panorama
<ratman> se tendra que cambiar la cabeza o mejor el paradigma de como convivir con lo que se esta encaminando 
 * ratman muy filosofico hoy
<butter-life> ya empieza?
<ratman> lo que
<ratman> reunion 
<butter-life> si
<ratman> hoy es reunion ubunconla
<ratman> como tenems 1 hora mas uff
<ratman> arranca a las 23 creo 
 * ratman :(
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<butter-life> que temas se va a tratar?
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, es a las 22:00
<ratman> cambiamso de nuevo CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pablo mando mail creo 
 * ratman disculpo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pera que me fijo y te confirmo
<ratman> parece tener problemas kiov
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, mail para recordarles que el miercoles 14 a las 22 -3UTC en el canal de uruguay tenemos reunion por la ubuconla 2013.
<CarlosNeyPastor> esperamos la mayor cantidad de gente posible asi no cancelamos como la ultimas reuniones.
<CarlosNeyPastor> a las 23:00
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman +1
<ratman> vite
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejjej
<ratman> -3 es el que nos mata
<ratman> ojala fuera a las 22
<ratman> :(
<CarlosNeyPastor> es la copia del mail que se mando a la lista
<butter-life> bueno, mientras tanto me voy a enviciar con algun videojuego
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> vieron lo que dijo un desarrollador o algo asi de hife life 3
<ratman> que saldra excusivo para linux
<ratman> y que exclusivo era exclusivo
<gchaves> buenas (perdon por las reconexiones)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-15
<butter-life> se te perdina gchaves
<butter-life> ratman  no creo que sea verdad
<ratman> sip veamso igual 
<butter-life> es mas, yo escuché otro rumor de que la noticia era falsa
<ratman> :(
<butter-life> igual es casi seguro que habra un port para Linux
<butter-life> pero no creo (dudo) que vaya a ser exclusivo de Linux, porque es sólo el 1% del  mercado de PCs domesticas, mientras que Mac supera esa cifra (por lo que tiene un mercado mas grande al cual vender)
<ratman> sip 
<gchaves> ratman, butter-life: sere chusma, de qué hablan?
<ratman> juegos
<ratman> jeje
<gchaves> me parecia
<butter-life> de unas supuestas declaraciones de un empleado de Valve acerca de la exclusividad del juego Half-Life 3 sólo para linux
<butter-life> el juego aún no ha sido publicado
<gchaves> si, leí algo. sería util para que muchos prueben linux aunque sea para jugar
<gchaves> asi ven que no es solo para nerds
<butter-life> si ese juego fuese exclusivo para linux, muchos adeptos a la historia de HL se vendrian para Linux, eso es seguro
<butter-life> pero Valve, como toda empresa de videojuegos en un sistema capitalista, no va a perder dinero sólo invirtiendo para el 1% del mercado
<butter-life> irá tambien por Mac y por los que usen Windows 7 o anteriores
<gchaves> si, obvio
<butter-life> aunque hay que notar que la llegada de Valve a Linux no es por simple simpatía o casualidad
<EduardoR> hola a todos!
<butter-life> Hola EduardoR
<butter-life> gchaves , Valve pudo haber entrado a Linux porque vio  un mercado potencial en él, y por su reciente crecimiento
<gchaves> si, y porque MS quiere controlar la distribución
<gchaves> y eso le toca la linea base a valve
<butter-life> claro, por lo de su Marketplace o lo que sea, de windows 8
<butter-life> quiere centralizar el control de las aplicaciones y videojuegos, y eso a Steam no le sirve mucho
<gchaves> es que es terrible negocio la distribución
<butter-life> Apple lo hace con su AppStore, creo
<butter-life> todo es tema de negocios
<gchaves> en una conferencia hace poco explicaba que app store de apple, y el google play se quedan con como un 20-30% (o 30-40%)
<butter-life> google play mueve mucho?
<gchaves> creo que mueve menos plata que el app store, pero tiene mas usuarios
<butter-life> si, eso es lógico por la cantidad de Androides
<butter-life> lo de Apple moverá mas plata porque son unos ladrones con los precios XD
<gchaves> jaja.. de hecho la hay aplicaciones que son gratis para android y paga para ios
<gchaves> o que cuestan mas en ios
<butter-life> jaja los desarrolladores se  aprovechan de que es un mercado "más expensive"
<gchaves> si y que para desarrollar para iphone tenes que tener una mac
<gchaves> por lo tanto 1000USD o más en maquina en USA
<butter-life> eso es lo que buscan los de Apple, que con la compra de un producto te veas en la necesidad de comprar otro (capitalismo puro en su version moderna)
<butter-life> de todos modos, volviendo al origen de la conversacion, Steam no es algo hecho totalmente para smartphones o tablets, y por esto (entre otras razones) es que no cayó muy bien windows 8 a Newell
<gchaves> si, ya hace tiempo que no sacan ningun producto que sea realmente mejor que los de la competencia
<gchaves> el iphone original fue una pegada, el ipad tambien, pero ta' ahora todo el mundo fabrica cosas por el estilo, sobre todo si compras productos del mismo precio
<butter-life> Steam puede tener ports a iPad, Android o su equivalente en Windows Mobile, pero esos mercados ya estan cubiertos
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches
<butter-life> hola somosbarrigas
<gchaves> hola somosbarrigas
<EduardoR> hola somosbarrigas :)
<somosbarrigas> hablaban de algún tema en particular?
<gchaves> juegos para linux, halflife 3 exclusivo para linux (que creo que es joda) y por el estilo
<gchaves> o sea, no ;)
<EduardoR> la reunion de ubuconla es a las 23
<EduardoR> pero lo de las 22 quedó sin concretar
<EduardoR> pero aqui estamos y tenemos como 20 minutos :P
<EduardoR> ya tengo creado las wikis de ls grupos
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Grupos
<EduardoR> tambien hay que crear los grupos en launchpad para tener listas de mail
<EduardoR> solo están eventos y programación
<somosbarrigas> yo me animo a trabajar en educación
<somosbarrigas> pero necesito aliados
<EduardoR> genial, te parece estar en la "organizacion"
<EduardoR> seguramente esté MAto o yo del Consejo
<somosbarrigas> ok, no tengo experiencia, pero sí ganas de aprender
<somosbarrigas> ok
<EduardoR> yo tampoco tengo nada de experiencia, vos seguro mas que yo
<somosbarrigas> puede ser, intentaré ser complementario
<EduardoR> es que hay cosas básicas para nosotros que a la gente le cuesta y no hay donde aprender
<EduardoR> esto del IRC a la gente normal le parece raro
<somosbarrigas> tengo formación cooperativista, ttres años en fucvam
<EduardoR> ajjaja
<somosbarrigas> jiji
<somosbarrigas> creo nque debería fomentarse el uso del irc
<EduardoR> hicieron un manual IRC pero es incomprensible
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ManualIRC
<gchaves> EduardoR: la wiki de desarrollo no se puede editar, o por lo menos yo no puedo, para agregarme
<EduardoR> creo que hay otro en G.Drive
<somosbarrigas> jajaj
<somosbarrigas> yo uso finch
<somosbarrigas> lo aprendí con un usuariode este irc
<somosbarrigas> de este canal
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<somosbarrigas> buenas
<EduardoR> ni idea de la wiki de desarrollo, donde está?
 * ratman ya regresa
<gchaves> perdon, la página en la wiki del grupo de desarrollo
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-devs
<gchaves> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Grupos/Desarrollo
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Grupos/Desarrollo
<gchaves> ahora si puedo :)
<EduardoR> Si, me dice que estás editando...
<somosbarrigas> para que se entendiera mejor el manual de irc debería estar mejor jerarquizadqa la informacion
<PabloRubianes> si la estaba editando
<PabloRubianes> porque el listado de integrantes es el grupo de LP
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hiciste los de los otros grupos?
<EduardoR> hay alguna forma de mandarlo a la lista de launchpad?
<gchaves> somosbarrigas: lo lei un cacho, me parece que arranca mal. arranca diciendo como registrar un nick, creo que primero tendria que explicar un poco que es el irc
<EduardoR> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-devs/+members
<butter-life> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S3wrMRuAR1qWDMm8KyDuItYWJbrpDrCP7B0IpDYgWwY/edit
<gchaves> y después ir explicando como registrar y eso
<butter-life> parte de eso ya está hecho en la Guía del irc
<EduardoR> esa guía esta mejor, pero hay que hacer un videotutorial
<gchaves> el doc esta privado
<EduardoR> con xchat o desde la página web
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como?
<PabloRubianes> no entendi
<EduardoR> la guia de g.doc está mejor que la que está en la wiki
<PabloRubianes> la guia hay que ponerla en la wiki
<PabloRubianes> y web
<EduardoR> (puse el link justo antes de que entraras PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> yo creo que esta
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que pasa con la lista esa?
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ManualIRC
<PabloRubianes> ese es el manual de hackdardk
<butter-life> habrá que combinar las dos guías?
<EduardoR> es el capítulo avanzado
<EduardoR> exacto
<PabloRubianes> butter-life, pero la que hiciste vos es mas que nada guia de como convivir
<PabloRubianes> y eso
<PabloRubianes> esta es mas tecnica
<PabloRubianes> no?
<EduardoR> Pero hay que separar lo que es generico del IRC del ejemplo /caso #ubuntu-uyç
<PabloRubianes> o me meti a hablar de atrevido?
<butter-life> lo que pasa es que yo reutilice algo que ya se habia hecho, como para no perder tiempo
<PabloRubianes> si
<butter-life> yo podría haberlo hecho eso desde cero, pero no tenía tanto tiempo
<PabloRubianes> pero el doc que hiciste esta bueno
<PabloRubianes> pero no es un manual de IRC
<butter-life> no\
<butter-life> estrictamente no\
<PabloRubianes> es una guia de convivencia de ubuntuuy
<PabloRubianes> y esta genial
<butter-life> entonces su prioridad se reduce, y habra que trabajar en el manual en sí
<EduardoR> lo que falta es algo de CERO coma CERO
<EduardoR> para alguien que alguna vez usó MSN
<butter-life> aunque del artículo que hice se puede tomar las definiciones
<EduardoR> que sabe usar el mouse, pero IRC son 3 letras al azar
<butter-life> claro, para alguien que jamás utilizó el IRC o ni siquiera sabe qué es
<butter-life> Bueno, con el UbuCon cómo nos movemos?
<PabloRubianes> tendia que empezar ahora... y no hay nadie otra vez.....
<PabloRubianes> :S
<butter-life> quiénes son los responsables del UbuCOn?
<PabloRubianes> le acabo de mandar un mensaje de gtalk a unimix
<PabloRubianes> butter-life, nosotros
<PabloRubianes> y Argentina, y algun otra comunidad local que se anote
<EduardoR> propongo que el proximo mail de invitación además diga la hora de Uruguay y la Hora Argentina
<PabloRubianes> tendria que decir la hora en varias cuidades
<PabloRubianes> y en varias listas...
<EduardoR> o poner un link a alguna página que calcule los GMT
<butter-life> no es nada que los humanos no podamos hacer
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el mail de ubuconla llego no?
<PabloRubianes> butter-life, pero el cambio de hora complica a la gente
<EduardoR> si, pero dice 22 -3UTC 
<PabloRubianes> y es esa la hora esta bien
<EduardoR> y mas de uno no sabe en que utc vive
<PabloRubianes> bueno eso es un problema que la gente que esta en la org de ubuconla no tendria que tener :P
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<EduardoR> es un detalle a tener en cuenta, nada grave
<PabloRubianes> no son novatos
<PabloRubianes> opa empezaron a caer
<PabloRubianes> !!!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, viste que estabas hablando de mas...
<PabloRubianes> buenas unimix EuzkoArima tanto tiempo... ja
<EuzkoArima> y aca estamos no mas
<unimix> Jelou everybody !! Felicitaciones a la celeste por el partido de hoy (Futbol)
<EduardoR> hola EuzkoArima , unimix :)
<PabloRubianes> butter-life, te mande un comentario en la guia
 * unimix waves
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no lo vi, pero gracias
<somosbarrigas> debo retirarme, estamos en contacto
<EuzkoArima> hola a todos
<PabloRubianes> saludos somosbarrigas 
<gchaves> gente, me tengo que ir, pero como siempre me llevo de deberes leer el log mañana (aunque no lo crean lo hago). Nota: estaría bueno dejar una copia del log en la wiki para que quede el registro más accesible
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<unimix> ya comezo la reunion de hoy ?
<PabloRubianes> todavia no
<unimix> ok
<PabloRubianes> estabamos esperando que caigan algunos de otros locos y llegaron ustedes
<PabloRubianes> asi que podriamos ir empezando
<unimix> vos estas en la silla para esta reunion
<unimix> o sea sos el secre-tario
<PabloRubianes> estabamos diciendo que tenemos que empezar a poner en el mail de la reunion el calculador de zona horaria
<unimix> si, seria bueno sobre todo en esta epoca de cambios de horario por el verano
<PabloRubianes> lo otro
<PabloRubianes> que la participacion en la organizacion esta medio malo, por no decir otra cosa
<unimix> ademas del mail, y disculpen la pregunta que voy a hacer, se esta anotando en algun calendario compartido ?
<EuzkoArima> o la reunion se indica en utc y cada uno calcula su hora
<PabloRubianes> en el de ubuntu uy
<unimix> o sea que no hay entusiasmo de la gente para organizar la proxima edicion ?
<PabloRubianes> pero esta el calendario de ubuntu-es-locos
<PabloRubianes> que podemos usarlo
<PabloRubianes> soy admin de ahi...
<unimix> ok, cualquiera que la gente pueda incorporar al suyo via Thundebird o lo que fuera
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no se, la cuestion que se suspendieron las ultimas 3 reuniones
<PabloRubianes> por eso cambiamos de dia
<PabloRubianes> a ver si venia alguien que no fuera uruguayo
<unimix> ahhh ... falta de quorum ?
<unimix> entiendo
<unimix> de ARG nadie tampoco, eso esta mal
<PabloRubianes> quorum solo Oriental
<PabloRubianes> despues hable con EuzkoArima y como los lunes lo complicaba le dije que podiamos cambiar a miercole
<PabloRubianes> s
<unimix> si, los miercoles para mi tambien esta mejor siempre que no tenga que apagar algun incendio laboral
<EuzkoArima> cierto, y aca estamos
<PabloRubianes> por eso 
<PabloRubianes> resulto bien el cambio
<unimix> si no recuerdo mal, algunos avances se habian hecho, por lo menos hasta la ultima reunion que asisti
<unimix> que paso con ellos ?
<PabloRubianes> mira lo que tenemos hasta ahora es
<unimix> Lugar, fecha, difusion, el especialista en eventos, etc.
<PabloRubianes> dia
<PabloRubianes> 7 y 8 de junio 2013
<PabloRubianes> lugar esta por confirmarse
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tendria que tener novedaddes de eso
<PabloRubianes> difusion
<PabloRubianes> ya salio una gacetilla de prensa en uruguay, la mando el especialista de eventos
<EduardoR> no, todavía
<EduardoR> pero Facultad de Arquitectura está afin 
<unimix> copia de esa gacetilla para distribuir por aqui ?
<PabloRubianes> pero no esta descartado todavia no? EduardoR ?
<PabloRubianes> te pa paso por mail
<PabloRubianes> anotado
<EduardoR> es que el jefe del departamento de informatica volvía en estos días de chile
<PabloRubianes> lo otro que teniamos es la propuesta de que los locos que no son Uruguay
<EduardoR> creo que 15, es mañana
<PabloRubianes> consigan sponsoreo
<EuzkoArima> y que se publique en las listas de los distintos locos de latam, no ?
<PabloRubianes> y lo que junten lo usen para venri
<PabloRubianes> venir
<unimix> si, algo lei al respecto
<EduardoR> pero casi seguro que conseguimos apoyo del Ministerio de Cultura
<PabloRubianes> pero no lo difundimos porque queriamos ver que les parecia
<unimix> Apoyo de que tipo, EduardoR ?
<EuzkoArima> Parece buena idea para lograr presencia de gente de afuera, sobre todo de los que están más lejos (p.ej. Colombia)
<EduardoR> En el interior hay locales de Alfabetizacion Digital, son como 140 centros
<EduardoR> esto no es Plan Ceibal, es Ministerio de Educacion y Cultura (MEC)
<EduardoR> y están redefiniendo susu cursos a adultos de tener máquinas con XP+ubuntu, a un sistema SOLO Ubuntu
<unimix> aqui tambien hay algo asi por fuera del Conectar Igualdad pero no recibe ninguna difusion
<EduardoR> y actualizado!, necesitan apoyo
<unimix> eso esta muy bueno !
<PabloRubianes> la idea es ayudarlos
<PabloRubianes> y ver si nos ayudan a nosotors
<EduardoR> en ese intercambio, ganamos una difusión de un público bastante grande, calculamos algunos cientos de "encargados" de esos centros
<PabloRubianes> no?
<unimix> los deberiamos asesorar en temas no tecnicos, licencia por ejemplo
<EduardoR> y no contamos a los "alumnos" de los centros
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, es la idea
<EduardoR> y quizás costeen los pasajes para el evento
<EduardoR> eso asegura mucho publico
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> sumado que pueden ser potenciales disertantes
<PabloRubianes> tambien entre profesores tenemos que armar publicidad
<unimix> quien esta gestionando esa posibilidad con el MEC ?
<EduardoR> me refiero a los profesores de esos centros
<PabloRubianes> que son un publico al que tenemos que apuntar
<PabloRubianes> yo a profesores de liceo
<PabloRubianes> unimix, EduardoR esta
<EuzkoArima> Si, profesores es fundamental (creo)
<EduardoR> yo, estoy en eso, ayer tuve reunion
<unimix> Buenisimo, creo que con EduardoR no podemos perder
<EduardoR> jaja
<unimix> pero insisto, ojo con el tema licenciamiento de Ubuntu
<EduardoR> de hecho se acaba de agregar a la lista de mail, la persona que me contactó
<unimix> no vaya a ser que hagan el mismo moco que aqui con el Conectar Igualdad
<EduardoR> es como secretaria o algo así en "Centros MEC"
<unimix> Che, si sirve y creen que puede ser positivo, no tengo problemas en hacerme una escapada para reuniones de este tipo
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, y si queremos que vengan de mas lados
<PabloRubianes> la unica clausula que ponemos es
<unimix> creo que desde el marketing seria una pegada. Despues tramito el reintegro con Mark :P
<PabloRubianes> que el LoCo se comunique con la org de UbuCOnLA
<PabloRubianes> y que se maneja cada loco de quien usa la plata
<PabloRubianes> la empresa pasa a ser sponsor UbuConLA
<unimix> cuantos de ellos se comunicaron a la fecha ?
<PabloRubianes> locos?
<unimix> si
<PabloRubianes> todavia no se hizo publico este sistema
<PabloRubianes> pero tendriamos a ar -pe y co
<PabloRubianes> y brasil
<unimix> ah, pense que ya estaba en ejecucion
<PabloRubianes> probablemente alguien venga
<efpc2003> pregunta... qué se le instala al pc tras la ausencia de java? antes venía con el openoffice etc
<PabloRubianes> no queriamos confirmarlo con alguien que no sea nosotros
<PabloRubianes> unimix, que les parece
<ratman> efpc2003,  tamso en reunion ubunconla
<efpc2003> ok
<PabloRubianes> aparte es mas facil ya que mandar plata de arg a uru es un quilombo ahora
<EuzkoArima> me parece bien lanzarlo ya a otros locos y ver que pasa (espero que mucho !! )
<PabloRubianes> mejor que la usen en venir
<PabloRubianes> y no nos modifica en nada poner mas logos de empresas
<unimix> personalmente la idea me parece muy buena pero para ser realista, queda a voluntad y capacidad de cada LoCo lograr tanto el sponsor como los fondos
<PabloRubianes> claro
<EuzkoArima> je, sacar un morlaco de argentina esta cada vez mas complicado :(
<PabloRubianes> es una posibilidad despues que cada loco se rompa el cu@#!@#
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, pensando en eso y en las transacciones bancarias
<unimix> si, pero tienen que percibir que la rotura va a valer cada segundo de dolor
<PabloRubianes> aca con lo que sacamos de aca nos arreglamos para el evento
<EuzkoArima> lo bueno es q de alguna manera los incentivas: consigan esponsor y viajen gratis, si no los movmos asi !!!
<PabloRubianes> si, o por lo menos mas barato
<EuzkoArima> eso
<unimix> se esta considerando de alguna forma la aplicacion de los posibles fondos que provea Canonical ?
<PabloRubianes> primero hay que conseguirlos
<PabloRubianes> :P
 * PabloRubianes le salio el uruguayo pesimista
<EuzkoArima> pero pidiendo con tiempo (no como nosotros) creo que no va a haber problemas
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver como movemos eso
<butter-life> no los tenemos?
<PabloRubianes> ya que nadie respondio
<PabloRubianes> mande un mail pidiendo que se pongan
<PabloRubianes> y nadie respondio
<butter-life> reenvia el pedido
<PabloRubianes> justo lo mande en la semana antes de la UDS
<PabloRubianes> pero tendria que recibirlo
<PabloRubianes> unimix, estabas copiado creo
<unimix> lo que pregunto es: suponiendo que Canonical mande algun peso, se penso en altenativas de aplicacion ?
<ratman> nop, pero pensando en este momento 
<unimix> si, coincido en que hay que insistir dadas las circunstancias
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> o ver algun contacto dentro
<PabloRubianes> si puede mover algun hilo
<butter-life> eso nos ayudaria, porque actualmente laas cosas no van muy rapido
<unimix> pregunto porque una buena alternativa para proponerle a Canonical es que costee un pasaje por miembro de cada LoCo (Colombia, Peru, Brasil, etc.)
<PabloRubianes> podria ser
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion que ahi, quien elige?
<unimix> y que digan ellos si nos tomamtos toda la grapa antes o si les parece bien porque les resulta mas economico y facil comprar pasajes que enviar dinero efectivo
<PabloRubianes> podria ser
<PabloRubianes> el mail que mandamos era muy generico
<PabloRubianes> sobre el pedido
<unimix> que cada LoCo postule a un miembro elegible de recibir ese beneficio
<PabloRubianes> podria ser
<unimix> podemos mandar una nueva version del pedido, onda friendly reminder, pero mejorado donde proponemos esta alternativa en lugar de efectivo
<EuzkoArima> yo intentaría primero lo del esponsoreo usarlo para pasajes
<unimix> y no un mail que solo diga "bump"
<EuzkoArima> Con respecto al pedido a canonical quizás haya que mostrar que esto esta "más armado" (no se, digo)
<PabloRubianes> podria ser
<unimix> Si, coincido por eso lo del calendario, el website, difusion en redes sociales, pero por sobre todo el website con fotos, miles de fotos mostrando gente es lo que mas valoran
<PabloRubianes> quien tiene el usuario de twitter
<PabloRubianes> era argentino
<PabloRubianes> no?
<PabloRubianes> y la pagina de FB
<EuzkoArima> creo que si, pero no me acuerdo quien
<PabloRubianes> hay que ubicarlo 
<PabloRubianes> asi empezamos a twittiar mas 
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo la de G+
<unimix> creo que juancarlospaco (Juan Carlos Ojeda) puede ser que tenga Twitter. Lo consulto
<EuzkoArima> la pag la tenían Damian, el twitter CREO que lo tenia juancarlospaco, puede ser unimix ?
<PabloRubianes> la pagina ahora la tenemos nosotros
<PabloRubianes> y ese es un tema
<unimix> FB creo que no habia (no se porque no tengo FB)
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que ponernos en contacto con grafica libre
<PabloRubianes> porque aca en uy no aparecio nadie que haga la parte grafica no EduardoR ?
<unimix> Tengo pendiente hablar con quien hablo Guille Espertino para que acompañe esta edicion con su arte
<EduardoR> me pidió hasta mañana, para mirar la propuesta que le mandé
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, quien?
<EduardoR> el diseñador que me recomendo Cassinelli, se que usa todo Libre y encara
<PabloRubianes> bueno podemos esperarlo hasta ma;ana
<somosbarrigas> facefeceN90581t4
<EduardoR> y justamente en diseño web
<unimix> si, claro, y un poco mas tambien
<PabloRubianes> unimix, cuanto antes mejor :P
<PabloRubianes> lo otro es quien va a elegir las charlas
<unimix> si, pero si hasta aqui no hay candidatos y sobrevivimos, un par de dias mas no matan ningun gatito, o si ? :)
<unimix> el comite de charlas deberia ser local, IMHO
<PabloRubianes> eso tiene un plus
<unimix> asi evitamos el ruido que hubo este año
<somosbarrigas> N
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> yo me meti en el comite pero no conocia a nadie
<PabloRubianes> hay que tener chequeada a la gente
<PabloRubianes> y de ser posible entrevista previa
<unimix> bueno, ahora es distinto, ya viste algunas caripelas
<PabloRubianes> hay uno que lo tengo identificado
<PabloRubianes> y esperamos contar con el ruso perez para que no pase por la puerta
<unimix> :D
<EuzkoArima> lol
<unimix> no nos vayamos de tema (se de quien estas hablando, del Jedi)
<PabloRubianes> si del iluminado
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> volvamos, volvamos
<PabloRubianes> si
<butter-life> volvimos
<PabloRubianes> igual estaria bueno que gente que venga hable
<PabloRubianes> esperamos que algun chico de ubuntu-ar y canonical de este a;o venga
<PabloRubianes> no?
<unimix> yo voy con una charla de corte empresarial
<PabloRubianes> bien
<EduardoR> como cuanta gente piensan venir de argentina?
<PabloRubianes> esa es una pregunta complicado
<EduardoR> numeros groseros igual
<PabloRubianes> nosotros llegamos a ser 15 y fuimos 4
<unimix> Sismo me dijo que tiene pensado viajar y es posible que vayamos juntos
<EuzkoArima> yo voy, tendria que pensar si puedo armar alguna charla (por ahora no se me ocurre nada interesante)
<PabloRubianes> sismo cual era?
<unimix> y eso que aun no se hablo nada aun por aqui
<EduardoR> pregunto para hablar en los hoteles, para pedir precio
<PabloRubianes> ya tenemos al especialista buscando hoteles y precios
<PabloRubianes> y EduardoR tambien
<unimix> Uno de los fotografos, grandote, muy grandote que al final tuve que irse porque se le rompio la reflex
<EduardoR> y yo tengo uno en la manga, que le hago el mantenimiento del wifi, y voy con el dueño directo  :)
 * ratman eso me dolio, con lo que sale una reflex :(
<unimix> algo que estaba pensando es en difundir cuanta gente de cada LoCo tiene/quiere viajar
<unimix> eso entusiasma a los demas
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> tendiamos que hacer un listado en la web?
<PabloRubianes> o por loco?
<unimix> por persona con referencia a que LoCo pertenece
<ratman> creoque por loco y tal vez en u central 
<PabloRubianes> bien
<unimix> es mas voluminoso y la gente se engancha por la gente, no por el LoCo
<unimix> o sea, Carlitos va porque se entero que alla estara ratman , por ejemplo. Se entiende ?
<PabloRubianes> si aparte para hacer el viaje es mejor venir de a mas de a 1
<unimix> xacto
<unimix> EduardoR, para el website necesitas material ?
<PabloRubianes> para el website necesitamos un nuevo dise;o
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy trabajando en eso
<PabloRubianes> pero soy de madera
<PabloRubianes> pero en cuando aparesca un pobre dise;ador lo voy a dejar loco
<unimix> propongo meter fichas en el contenido
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> la web del 2012 nos sirvio pero fue hecha a las apuradas en 5 horas
<unimix> Canonical y quienes lo visiten valoraran mas por eso que por el diseño y la estetica IMHO /de nuevo)
<PabloRubianes> si aparte las marcas que metan guita
<EuzkoArima> +1
<EduardoR> ewl diseño tiene que ser el clásico de los sitios de Ubuntu, con banda naranja arriba y mucho blanco
<PabloRubianes> si hacemos todo en una web chuminga no sale
<PabloRubianes> estoy haciando algo en base a uds.ubuntu.com
<EduardoR> no vamos a poder inovar demasiado
<unimix> los patrocinadores que esten pensando en bancar los viajes de los demas LoCos, tambien pondran el ojo en los contenidos mas que en la estetica
<PabloRubianes> que contenidos decis de poner?
<PabloRubianes> asi voy tomando nota
<EduardoR> fotos del evento anterior
<unimix> fotos, videos, comentarios, reportajes, etc. de la edicion anterior, por ejemplo
<unimix> algo asi como que te hago un reportaje, PabloRubianes , y lo publicamos en el website
<PabloRubianes> podria ser buena esa
<unimix> los videos sin editar son cuatro o cinco discos completos (DVD)
<EduardoR> huggggg!
<unimix> de los videos tambien podemos extraer fotos
<EduardoR> eso lo tienen que editar allí
<unimix> si, ese es el gran problema: Es mucho material para laburarlo uno solo
<unimix> pero se podria intentar clips
<EuzkoArima> Comentario: si hay pag feisbuk de ubuconla, repelada, solo 11 miembros, y ni idea de quien la creo
<EduardoR> Daniel Mato tenía 20GB de videos de FLISOL y cuando terminó de editarlos se le borraron, por error
<unimix> ademas la presentacion que hicieron Ustedes para el año que viene hay que publicarla en el site
<EduardoR> eso de FB, yo lo puedo mover un poco
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver quien la hizo EuzkoArima 
<EduardoR> lastima no esta daniel
<PabloRubianes> si no fui yo
<EduardoR> eso se mira
<PabloRubianes> pero eso es un grupo no una pagina
<unimix> creo que el FB lo hiciste vos PabloRubianes 
<EduardoR> Javier Arfuch
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo la pagina de G+
<EduardoR> ese es el admin
<unimix> ahhh ... podriamos pedirle user & pass, cierto ?
<PabloRubianes> pagina no hay
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer una pagina
<unimix> ya tengo anotado lo de T! y lo de FB
<PabloRubianes> un grupo no sirve
<EduardoR> o que nos agregue como admins
<EuzkoArima> javier es uno de los miembros de la pag
<EuzkoArima> no se como se mira quien la maneja
<EduardoR> siendo un admin alcanza
<EduardoR> en Información
<EduardoR> cambiar All members, por 1 administradores
<unimix> concido com PabloRubianes respecto de G+, tiene que ser pagina
<EduardoR> el admin puede agregar mas admins
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> ahora está hecha
<PabloRubianes> ya armo la pagina en FB
<PabloRubianes> en G+ ya esta
<unimix> buenisimo
<EuzkoArima> EduardoR ok
<EduardoR> no somos tantos
<EduardoR> luego de hecha página , los admins no aparecen en los posteos
<EduardoR> todos son el nombre de la página, eso molesta para escribir cosas personales
<PabloRubianes> https://www.facebook.com/UbuConla
<PabloRubianes> listo
<EduardoR> no podés poner un me gusta
<PabloRubianes> y los hago admins
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> ahora podes elegir con que perfil podes escribir
<EduardoR> bueno, ok 
<PabloRubianes> le copiaron a G+ eso
<EduardoR> ok, hay que avisar al grupo, que ahora también hay página
<unimix> hay que manijearlo en las redes sociales
<unimix> ademas de las listas de cada LoCo
<EduardoR> sip
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hay que armar una plantilla con todos los mails de los anuncios
<PabloRubianes> asi usamos esa siempre
<PabloRubianes> y no pasa que se nos escapa alguno
<unimix> PabloRubianes, mañana intento un borrador para el friendly reminder a nuestra amiga de Canonical
<unimix> EduardoR, en cuanto hayas hablado con el loco que vuelve de Chile, pega el grito !
<EuzkoArima> ya tire mensaje en el grupo FB dando a conocer pagina nueva
<unimix> asi le vamos llevando el pulso al tema
<EduardoR> Me gusta!
<PabloRubianes> unimix, genial
<EduardoR> hay wiki?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> la del a;o pasado
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<unimix> hay que reutilizar la misma
<EduardoR> a lo sumo pasar a un  /2012 lo actual
<unimix> y tiene que figurar por todos lados
<unimix> eso, por si alguien quiere ver lo anterior
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, mira tu post en la pagina
<unimix> antes que cerremos, dado que ya casi llevamos una hora de reunion, la proxima el miercoles que viene y en que canal ?
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> pude escribir con 2 perfiles
<PabloRubianes> unimix, o aca o en -ar
<PabloRubianes> misma hora, pero mejor publicado
<unimix> repitamos en -uy, por ahora
<unimix> si les parece bien
<EuzkoArima> +1
<unimix> hay futbol el proximo miercoles en Uruguay ?
<unimix> como para no competir por el rating, vio ?
 * EduardoR no sabe, no responde
<unimix> algun tema mas que quieran tratar ?
<unimix> Mr. Chairman PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> ja creo que no...
<EduardoR> hasta me suena que fue productiva....
<PabloRubianes> bien Uruguay el miercoles a la misma hora que hoy
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> esperamos tener mas novedades
<EduardoR> (que negativos que somos...)
<PabloRubianes> y publico lo de los sponsors
<EuzkoArima> ok, nos vemos el miércoles que viene entonces
<unimix> ok. Nos hablamos entre tanto.
<EduardoR> que cosa de sponsors?
<unimix> Gracias a todos por estar en la reunion y los esperamos el proximo miercoles en este canal a la misma hora de hoy
<unimix> si vienen a la reunion con alguien mas, no nos enojamos :)
 * EduardoR tiene que volver a  manguear al de los mouse pads
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ya sos admin
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, cerraste el FB?
<PabloRubianes> ja gracias unimix y EuzkoArima por venir
<unimix> No, nunca tuve. Hay uno de un homonimo, un flaco de la Pcia. de Santa Fe. Pero no soy yo
<PabloRubianes> y a los demas, pero como son uruguayo es lo minimo que podian hacer :P
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<EduardoR> unimix, se puede agregar un nick
<EduardoR> asi te queda mas cool
<unimix> Si llego a abrir un FB vas a ser la primera persona en enterarse PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<EduardoR> el problema es desconectarte, luego
<EduardoR> es muuuy adictivo
<unimix> nah, ya pase el periodo de la fiebre intensa de las redes sociales
<EduardoR> bueno, entonces no , dejalo así
<EuzkoArima> gente, los dejo, abrazos y nos mantenemos en contacto
<EduardoR> bytes!
<unimix> Bueno gente, los dejo yo tambien ... a ver cuando se dejan Ustedes :P (chiste viejo y malo)
<unimix> Un fuerte abrazo a todos y nos estamos comunicando
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no tengo
<PabloRubianes> la ultima version de la gacetilla te la consigo ma;ana con daniel
<PabloRubianes> y saludos!
<unimix> ok, cuando la tengas pasala asi la manijeamos aqui tambien como noticia del exterior
<PabloRubianes> genial
<unimix> o/
<PabloRubianes> efpc2003, perdona, tenias una pregunta no?
<efpc2003> quedó, open jdk 6 y 7
<efpc2003> en fin
<efpc2003> cuando se rompa algo vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> ahhh dale
<efpc2003> se agradece
<PabloRubianes> perdona que estabamos en reunion
<efpc2003> ok
<better-life> se finaliza el after-UbuCon?
<nramirezuy> buenas tardes
<ubuntero> hellooooo
<EduardoR> hola ubuntulog2 
<EduardoR> hola ubuntero
<EduardoR> que bol.. se fue
<EduardoR> me fui entonces
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-16
<ratman> nas
<EduardoR> hola ratman
<EduardoR> buscando fotos del segundo taller
<ratman> del segundo 
<ratman> umm
<EduardoR> https://plus.google.com/u/1/103537367831703906652/photos/photo/5775481140145869570
<EduardoR> esto te manda a una foto?
<EduardoR> https://plus.google.com/u/1/103537367831703906652/photos/photo/5775480288913195746
<EduardoR> son estas?
<EduardoR> las tenés en otro lado?
<ratman> en flicks
<ratman> y en mi camara
<EduardoR> mandale a magu que haga el wiki de l evento
<EduardoR> estoy saliendo
<EduardoR> chai
<ratman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/sets/72157631871623616/
<EduardoR> chau
<ratman> ahi
<ratman> cya
<EduardoR> pero de ese taller, no tenés?
<ratman> nop :(
<ratman> las que tengo tan alli 
<EduardoR> ok
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos dias nr
<CarlosNeyPastor> nramirezuy, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<nramirezuy> bien
<nramirezuy> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, con un poco de sueño, termine tarde el dia ayer y hoy lo arranque muy temprano
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos? como va la mañana?
<nramirezuy> por ahora tranquila, algo de cafe y la brisa que entra por la ventana por ahora basta
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo todavia no tome ningun cafe
<CarlosNeyPastor> dentro de poco comienzan los sintomas de aftinencia :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<nramirezuy> jajja
<nramirezuy> buenos dias gchaves
<gchaves> buenas, todo bien?
<nramirezuy> bien bien, vos?
<gchaves> bien, por hacer el primer café del día
<lailah> Hola!
<lailah> ¿Alguien podría decirme cuándo es la reunión de Ubuntu en Don Koto?
<lailah> Gracias, adiós
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-17
<somosbarrigas> puedo molestar un segundo?
<somosbarrigas> tengo un problema en gnome
<somosbarrigas> he descargado íconos de gnome-look.org como tantas otras veces y los he guardado en /usr/share/icons/
<somosbarrigas> ¿Cuál es el inconveniente?
<somosbarrigas> los íconos sólo se lucen cuando abro nautilus como root
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> tendrán permisos de lectura en "otros"?
<somosbarrigas> tan sencillo como eso?
<somosbarrigas> veamos
<EduardoR> Verifica que tengan permisos 644 y del mismo usuario  que los otros
<EduardoR> son root
<EduardoR> a veces quedan 600 y solo los ve root
<EduardoR> se hace con chmod
<EduardoR> eso explicaría que solo funcione en root
<somosbarrigas> chmod y luego la ruta de la carpeta?
<somosbarrigas> no, ya veo que no es tan simple, me voy a leer el chmod --help
<somosbarrigas> será mañana. gracias por tu tiempo
<somosbarrigas> dónde es la juntada hoy?
<somosbarrigas> CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola somosbarrigas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en Don Kotto
<CarlosNeyPastor>  17 de noviembre en Don Kotto, Pablo de María esquina Brandzen a las 21:00hs. 
<CarlosNeyPastor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/MinutaReunion/12112012
<CarlosNeyPastor> un ratman!
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿como andaS?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> aqui llevandolo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> llevando a quien? :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo dentista en un rato...
<CarlosNeyPastor> me corrijo dentisto (es hombre)
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos, todo tranqui?
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas hoy no?
<somosbarrigas> gracias por la info
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> me mata el horario pero bueno 
<CarlosNeyPastor> somosbarrigas: de nada, a las ordenes.
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman: es a las 21:00 no es tan tarde dentro de todo...
<CarlosNeyPastor> se va a ir para largo seguramente pero.............(es sabado)
<ratman> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, me fugo al dentista
<ratman> oki 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos hablamos después 
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo
<ratman> nuenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping ratman 
<ratman> holas CarlosNeyPastor
<ratman> tava preparamd el mate
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja yo estoy en eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy con mi madre a hacer unos mandados
<CarlosNeyPastor> :p
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas, EduardoR?
<EduardoR> preparándome para salir!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-18
<flecos> buenas?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-11
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> hola ratman 
<ratman> holas
<ratman> que tranqui esta esto 
<ratman> buneo mejor a descansar
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: se movio el avispero
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, EduardoR calisto PabloRubianes saludos
<calisto> saludos desde otro mundo...
<SergioMeneses> :O
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-14
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<ratman> holas
<ubuntera> hola, primero felicitaciones por el nuevo ubuntu
<ubuntera> luego, tengo una duda,,,en reconocimiento de voz que me recomiendan??
<PabloRubianes> ubuntera: hola, 
<PabloRubianes> nunca use reconocimiento de voz en la maquina
<ubuntera> hola, gracias por estar ahi
<PabloRubianes> para que lo querias?
<ubuntera> mmm,,estoy viendo que posibilidades tengo de trabajar con la computadora sin estar todo el tiempo sentada ya que tengo problemas de espalda... :(
<ubuntera> empece por probar asisttentes en mi iphone
<PabloRubianes> fijate esto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8GEm-yA08U
<PabloRubianes> pero no se que tan bien andara
<ubuntera> y me gustó, descargue el paquete de julius pero no uedo terminar de instalarlo ni ahi..
<ratman> hay varios festiva, orca , y algunos que no recuerdo 
<ratman> tendria que buscar para informarme mejor, hace un tiempo que no veo esos temas
<ubuntera> hola, soy genoveva, como andas gab
<ratman> soy alejandro 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> hola genoveva que tal todo 
<ubuntera> sep orca, es un reader ,,,lo vi,,,parecia q julius estaba mejor,,estoy mirando el link,,,
<ubuntera> pah, muucho trabajo,,,como les fue en la presentacion?
<ratman> yo estaa de jurado no podia participar
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntera> ajjaja
<ubuntera> al final metieron el batovi ??
<ratman> no seria muy bueno ser jurado y participante
<ratman> no pudimos 
<PabloRubianes> ubuntera: quedo para la proxima version
<ratman> igual se intentara, 
<ratman> eso 
<PabloRubianes> no nos dio el tiempo para probarlo
<ubuntera> al final con la gente de ceibal parece q vamos a trabajar con las magallanes q es donde corre mejor,,,
<ubuntera> nadie le quiere meter dedo che,,ja
<ratman> el tema de ceibal es el conservar sugar
<ubuntera> si ya note
<ratman> y eso les complica todo ademas de la burocracia
<ratman> que tienen dentro
<ratman> eso lo digo en caracter personal 
<ratman> por las dudas
<PabloRubianes> y nosotros nos gustaria instalar lo menos posible asi el alumno no tiene software que no usa en la maquina
<ubuntera> obvio, es lo mas logico
<ratman> y dejar los maximos recursos al equipo 
<ratman> por eso la eleccion del gestor y demas
<ubuntera> y sip, hy en dia no sabes ni que hacer con tanta cosa q no usas 
<ubuntera> bueno, en cualq momento les pido q me borren todo me dejen el gvsig y julius nomas jajja no doy mas de la espalda
<ubuntera> pero mira que cuando salga la verion nueva de gvsig la 2.1 a ver si anda mejor,,,ahi sacamos un manual mas entendible
<ratman> yo en el laburo les hice comprar una silla acorde, por los lios de espalda que tenia
<ubuntera> y les paso todo
<ratman> si puedes pasanos la instalacion en ubuntu solo 
<ratman> no la de sugar 
<ubuntera> pahhh, esa es buena, yo no he visto buenas, pasame la data
<ratman> paso 8 a 10 horas en una silla eso te mata, y si no quieren que faltes por parte medico que se pongan 
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntera> si dale, me fijo y te la paso, ahora me tengo q levantar a dar una vuelta porque no tengo coxis,,,,decime desp donde la compraste y q modelo,,,yo mira q anduve mirando pero son todas chumis,,,
<ratman> si esta es maso 
<ratman> pero mejor que una comun 
<ratman> en si es como la silla del gerente
<ratman> jeje
<ubuntera> ah es de pinta nomas!! ajjaj
<ratman> eso si mis compañeros me odian 
<ubuntera> me imagino..
<ratman> la espalda se ajusta mejor 
<ratman> y tiene buen respaldo para el cuello 
<ubuntera> naaa, yo necesito algo de verdad,,,,en la clinica del estadio del suat habia una que casi me la traigo p ksa
<ratman> si pero a veces lo que se logra es la mitad ejeje
<ubuntera> e vero
<ubuntera> e vero...
<ubuntera> bueno, me fijo desp y t mando eso,,,y voy a ver q invento  poder meter mi J.A.R.V.I.S. con ubuntu juas, ahi si que sería feliz.... que bueno que está ese asistente para el phono, pero mi android es 2.3 SHIT
<ratman> mirastes si hay algun update
<ratman> para el cel 
<ubuntera> pfff, podes creer tengo un xperia u, no es tan malo che!! me lo compre porq los fantasmas dijeron q se podria actualizar hasta el 4 y me recagaron
<ubuntera> y eso estaba en la pag de sony ojo
<ubuntera> ahora tengo el sherpa q no me da los resultados de peñarol,,,jajaj,,,menos mal porque vamos para el culo
<ubuntera> ...no disfrutes
<ubuntera> bueno, bye, me voy a almorzar,,,algo
<ratman> ta luego 
<ratman> buen probecho 
 * calisto recomienda retroShare: http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntera> estoy probando el palaver, cambiandole los comandos de voz por otros en español, y anda! lo q todavia no pude es ponerle hotkey asi no tengo q darle al ctrl + p chan! gracias! ....desp pruebo e retro,,ahora estoy enviciada con este ;) bye!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, EduardoR calisto virusuy ratman buenos dias
<ratman> buenas
<calisto> buenas
<calisto> ubuntera: que es el palaver?
<SergioMeneses> palaver?
<calisto> SergioMeneses: (12:38:50) ubuntera: estoy probando el palaver, cambiandole los comandos de voz por otros en español, y anda! lo q todavia no pude es ponerle hotkey asi no tengo q darle al ctrl + p chan! gracias! ....desp pruebo e retro,,ahora estoy enviciada con este ;) bye!
<SergioMeneses> veo
<ubuntera> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8GEm-yA08U recnocimiento por voz para linux :)
<calisto> ubuntera: me fijo... despues cuando quieras probar el retroshare, tenemos que intercambiar claves publicas, ya que es una red p2p
<ubuntera> dalee...
<calisto> ubuntera: palaver, necesita internet para mandarle a google lo que hablas, para que ellos lo transformen a texto o es algo que corre totalmente local
<calisto> ??
<ubuntera> mmmmmm,,,,,que buena pregunta,,,en este momento estaba jugando con el programa,,,mmm no sep, por cuestiones de seguridad dices? pero sip creo q tienes q estar conectado.......estoy con las cuestiones de los diccionarios ahora,,lo baje hoy nomas
<calisto> en realidad para saber
<calisto> porque claro que todo lo quedigas se lo pases a google
<calisto> para que ellos lo almacenen etc etc. por ahí no esta muy bueno, ubuntera
<calisto> en realidad tengo un amigo sordo que algo del estilo
<calisto> le podria venir muy bien para poder leer lo que dicen los informativos
<ubuntera> sep sisisi, ya se, es horrible,,,,
<calisto> por ejemplo
<ubuntera> y el retroshare como anda de reconocimiento de voz? lo q quiero e poder realizar algunas tareas mientras me muevo, sino voy a quedar paralitica en esta slla...
<calisto> retroshare no es para reconocimiento de voz
<calisto> es para armar redes p2p de comunicacion
<calisto> correo, mensajeria, voz sobre ip, compartir archivos
<calisto> pero dentro de tu red, la que vos armas
<ubuntera> sep, estaba mirando,,,,es la antitesis de palaver en cuanto a privacidad jajaj,,,,
<calisto> ojo, si palaver no usa servicios de google
<calisto> para el reconocimiento de voz
<calisto> y son apis que corren local, entoces 0 stress
<ubuntera> ,,no soy desarrolladora,,,no sabria decirte ,,,,comandos como buscar tal cosa te abren servicios de busqueda de google,,,pero eso creo que lo puedes configurar, tendrías q verlo vos,,que sabes mas
<calisto> ubuntera: muy simple
<ubuntera> igual desde q mi marido me saco la visa no tengo de q preocuparme ,,,ja
<calisto> hace la prueba del editor de texto que aparece en el video que pasaste
<calisto> arrancas 
<calisto> haciendo que te rezonozca alguna cosa
<calisto> luego desconectas el cable de red o apagas el wifi de tu maquina
<ubuntera> ah si pudiera hacerlo andar,,,por ahora todo me aparece con un cartel q dice realizando el reconocimiento,,,,,,,,,,y se queda ahi 
<calisto> le volves a dictar cosas y si te da un error , significa que todo va para google
<calisto> mmm se cago
<ubuntera> ñiiiiii,,,,que buena esa
<calisto> como es eso que tu marido te saco la visa...? 
<calisto> estabas haciendo un agujero en la economia familiar???
<ubuntera> ajjaja por logicas razones 
<ubuntera> ,,,todavia sigue con el realizando el reconocimiento,,,bueno voy a ver q pasa con esto si le sigo metiendo dedo, saludosssss
<calisto> dalexxxx
<Ignacio> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-15
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping EduardoR 
<EduardoR> estoY
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-16
<ubuntera> buenas , dejo link de descarga de gvSIG P UBUNTU a mi me anduvo con las magallanes...http://geotalleres.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/instalacion-gvsig-en-ubuntu-10-4.pdf 
<ubuntera> y algo de scripting de gvSIG en http://masquesig.com/ bueh, eso es todo, bye, buen finde, GENO
<san> hola
<tabare> hola
<tabare> alguien puede ayudarme?
<tabare> no es urgente, pero me ayudaría evitando perder tiempo
<ubuntero> ?
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> de nuevo
<ubuntero> tengo una pregunta
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-17
<ratman> nas ubuntero 
<ratman>  cambio de equipo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman saludos
<ratman> holas SergioMeneses 
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-10
<ratman> buenas
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui miradmp de publicar algo
<magu42> en donde
<ratman> creo que e todo pero confirmare
<magu42> por las dudas , si
<ratman> estoy un poco resfriado hoy 
<ratman> hehe
<magu42> eso te pasa por andar por ahi , de noche
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> nos vemos ratman 
<ratman> nos vemos
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-11
<magu42> lun nov 10 22:49:41 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-13
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-11-13
<magu42> jue nov 12 22:28:51 ART 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2019-11-14
<HacKDarK> Buenas
